# The purrrfect thread. Because nobody's purrrfect, unless they're a cat.



## bernardina (Feb 27, 2013)

Γάτα με τις εννιά ζωές και με τις ροζ πατούσες,
τη γούνα τη βελούδινη και τα χρυσά μουστάκια,
που σκύλοι δέκα χαρτωσά δεν πιάνουνε μπροστά σου,
τρίψε μου το μουσούδι σου, νιαούρισε ν' ακούσω
να μου γλυκάνει η καρδιά, να φύγουν τα φαρμάκια.
Κοίτα με τις ματάρες σου, τα πράσινα σμαράγδια,
βαθιά μέσα στα μάτια μου, κλέψε τα μυστικά μου.

Κι αν φας και το μπιφτέκι μου, σε μπέικον τυλιγμένο,
κι αν ρίξεις το ποτήρι μου με το γλυκό το γάλα,
κι αν σκίσεις το καλτσόνι μου τ' ακριβοπληρωμένο,
χαλάλι σου, γατούλα μου, χίλιες φορές χαλάλι.
Μέχρι και το κανάρι μου αν θέλεις... χάρισμά σου,
φτάνει ν' ακούω το γλυκό γλυκό γουργούρισμά σου
από το μοτεράκι σου που έχεις στο λαιμούδι.

Μάσε και τον ποντίκαρο που μου 'φερες πεσκέσι,
και μην κοιτάς που απ' τις φωνές δε σήκωσα τον κόσμο:
είναι που σκιάζομαι, καλή, ρεζίλι να μη γίνω.
Kι αυτός ο κατσαρίδαρος που σερβελντά* ακόμα,
τα πέταλα δεν τίναξε. Για άντε και ξηγήσου.
Κι αφού θα φας, κι αφού θα πιεις, κι αφού θα σεργιανίσεις,
χωρίς σ' εμέ λογαριασμό, χωρίς να δώσεις λόγο,
πλύσου παντού καλά καλά, να φύγουν τα μικρόβια, 
κι έλα και γείρε δίπλα μου να θέσουμε αντάμα.

*σερβελ(ντ)άω-ώ = έχω πέσει ανάσκελα και σφαδάζω κουνώντας χέρια-πόδια.

ΥΓ. Και για όσους δεν κατάλαβαν, πρόκειται για το επίσημο γατόνημα της Λεξιλογίας, με επίτιμο χορηγό τον αόκνως πουσαπίζοντα γαλιδέα.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 27, 2013)

Βάζω ψηλά τον πήχη εξαρχής:


----------



## natandri (Feb 28, 2013)

Έχω να προτείνω ένα καλό κι ένα κακό. Το καλό πρώτα:

http://www.youtube.com/user/simonscat

Και το απείρως καλύτερο κακό -συγνώμη, Bernardina!- 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/101_Uses_for_a_Dead_Cat

Και, για να σοβαρευτούμε λιγάκι, αντιγράφω την αρχή από "Το βάφτισμα των γάτων"

Το να βαφτίζεις τα γατιά, έχει μια δυσκολία...
Δεν είναι επιπόλαιη κι ανάλαφρη ασχολία
Καθόλου δεν τρελάθηκα, και δεν το λέω αστεία:
Κάθε μια Γάτα, ΟΝΟΜΑΤΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΡΙΑ!

T.S. Eliot, Old Possum's Book of Practical Cats
σε απόδοση Παυλίνας Παμπούδη και Γιάννη Ζέρβα, Άγρα 2000


----------



## daeman (Mar 1, 2013)

...
_*The Black Cat*_ (1934)






_*The Black Cat*_ is a 1934 horror film that became Universal Pictures' biggest box office hit of the year. The picture was the first of eight movies (six of which were produced by Universal) to pair actors Béla Lugosi and Boris Karloff. Edgar G. Ulmer directed the film, which was also notable for being one of the first movies with an almost continuous music score.







The Black Cat, Edgar Allan Poe (1843)

FOR the most wild, yet most homely narrative which I am about to pen, I neither expect nor solicit belief. Mad indeed would I be to expect it, in a case where my very senses reject their own evidence. Yet, mad am I not - and very surely do I not dream. But to-morrow I die, and to-day I would unburthen my soul. My immediate purpose is to place before the world, plainly, succinctly, and without comment, a series of mere household events. In their consequences, these events have terrified - have tortured - have destroyed me. Yet I will not attempt to expound them. To me, they have presented little but Horror - to many they will seem less terrible than barroques. Hereafter, perhaps, some intellect may be found which will reduce my phantasm to the common-place - some intellect more calm, more logical, and far less excitable than my own, which will perceive, in the circumstances I detail with awe, nothing more than an ordinary succession of very natural causes and effects.
*...=>*


----------



## Themis (Mar 1, 2013)

ΓΑΛΙΔΕΩΝ ΠΡΟΜΑΧΟΥΣΑ ΒΕΡΝΗ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΤΥΩ
ΚΥΝΟΦΙΛΩΝ ΛΕΞΙΛΟΓΩΝ ΕΣΤΟΡΕΣΕ ΔΥΝΑΜΙΝ


----------



## daeman (Mar 1, 2013)

...
_*Bringing Up Baby*_






Συστάσεις δεν χρειάζονται. Purrrfect hairball, ptooey screwball.


----------



## Themis (Mar 1, 2013)

Δαεμάνε, ξέχασες να επισυνάψεις τον απαιτούμενο χρόνο για να (ξανα)δούμε τις ταινίες. Νιαρρρρρρρ.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 1, 2013)

Δαεμάνε, τα βλέπω και ανεβάζω με *Κοτ Μπεγκεμότ*!
Βιντεάκια:
http://video.mail.ru/mail/irinadurnosvistova/_myvideo/631.html?liked=1
http://video.mail.ru/mail/muslum_mani/_myvideo/3.html?liked=1
http://video.mail.ru/mail/lavsevn/153/125.html?liked=1
Εικόνες: http://goo.gl/99npw
Λεξιλογικά: βεεμώθ (και βασκανόγατες εδώ).


----------



## daeman (Mar 1, 2013)

Themis said:


> Δαεμάνε, ξέχασες να επισυνάψεις τον απαιτούμενο χρόνο για να (ξανα)δούμε τις ταινίες. Νιαρρρρρρρ.


 Άσε, Θέμη, there's not enough _time_ to swing a cat :s:






If looks can kill, I ham dead now.


----------



## daeman (Mar 1, 2013)

...


Zazula said:


> Δαεμάνε, τα βλέπω και ανεβάζω με *Κοτ Μπεγκεμότ*!
> ...


Zazcat, cattitude is everything! :up:






strut that stuff, cool cat


----------



## daeman (Mar 1, 2013)

...





*Charles Mingus Cat Toilet Training Program* 

1

First, you must train your cat to use a home-made cardboard litter box, if you have not already done so. (If your box does not have a one-piece bottom, add a cardboard that fits inside, so you have a false bottom that is smooth and strong. This way the box will not become soggy and fall out at the bottom. The grocery store will have extra flat cardboards which you can cut down to fit exactly inside your box.)

Be sure to use torn up newspaper, not kitty litter. Stop using kitty litter. (When the time comes you cannot put sand in a toilet.)

Once your cat is trained to use a cardboard box, start moving the box around the room, towards the bathroom. If the box is in a corner, move it a few feet from the corner, but not very noticeably. If you move it too far, he may go to the bathroom in the original corner. Do it gradually. You've got to get him thinking. Then he will gradually follow the box as you move it to the bathroom. (Important: if you already have it there, move it out of the bathroom, around, and then back. He has to learn to follow it. If it is too close to the toilet, to begin with, he will not follow it up onto the toilet seat when you move it there.) A cat will look for his box. He smells it.

2

Now, as you move the box, also start cutting the brim of the box down, so the sides get lower. Do this gradually.

Finally, you reach the bathroom and, eventually, the toilet itself. Then, one day, prepare to put the box on top of the toilet. At each corner of the box, cut a little slash. You can run string around the box, through these slashes, and tie the box down to the toilet so it will not fall off. Your cat will see it there and jump up to the box, which is now sitting on top of the toilet (with the sides cut down to only an inch or so.)

Don't bug the cat now, don't rush him, because you might throw him off. Just let him relax and go there for awhile-maybe a week or two. Meanwhile, put less and less newspaper inside the box.

3

One day, cut a small hole in the very center of his box, less than an apple-about the size of a plum-and leave some paper in the box around the hole. Right away he will start aiming for the hole and possibly even try to make it bigger. Leave the paper for awhile to absorb the waste. When he jumps up he will not be afraid of the hole because he expects it. At this point you will realize that you have won. The most difficult part is over. 

From now on, it is just a matter of time. In fact, once when I was cleaning the box and had removed it from the toilet, my cat jumped up anyway and almost fell in. To avoid this, have a temporary flat cardboard ready with a little hole, and slide it under the toilet lid so he can use it while you are cleaning, in case he wants to come and go, and so he will not fall in and be scared off completely. You might add some newspaper up there too, while you are cleaning, in case your cat is not as smart as Nightlife was.

4

Now cut the box down completely until there is no brim left. Put the flat cardboard, which is left, under the lid of the toilet seat, and pray. Leave a little newspaper, still. He will rake it into the hole anyway, after he goes to the bathroom. Eventually, you can simply get rid of the cardboard altogether. You will see when he has got his balance properly.

Don't be surprised if you hear the toilet flush in the middle of the night. A cat can learn how to do it, spurred on by his instinct to cover up. His main thing is to cover up. If he hits the flush knob accidentally and sees that it cleans the bowl inside, he may remember and do it intentionally.

Also, be sure to turn the toilet paper roll around so that it won't roll down easily if the cat paws it. The cat is apt to roll it into the toilet, again with the intention of covering up- the way he would if there were still kitty litter.

It took me about three or four weeks to toilet train my cat, Nightlife. Most of the time is spent moving the box very gradually to the bathroom. Do it very slowly and don't confuse him. And, remember, once the box is on the toilet, leave it a week or even two. The main thing to remember is not to rush or confuse him. 

 Good luck. Charles Mingus

Pussy Cat Dues - Charles Mingus Septet





Jimmy Knepper (trombone), John Handy (clarinet), Booker Ervin, Curtis Porter (tenor sax), Horace Parlan (piano), Charles Mingus (bass), Dannie Richmond (drums)

Η αυτοβιογραφία του όμως είχε τίτλο _Beneath The Underdog_, που μεταφράστηκε «Χειρότερα κι από σκυλιά».


----------



## bernardina (Mar 1, 2013)

Themis said:


> ΓΑΛΙΔΕΩΝ ΠΡΟΜΑΧΟΥΣΑ ΒΕΡΝΗ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΤΥΩ
> ΚΥΝΟΦΙΛΩΝ ΛΕΞΙΛΟΓΩΝ ΕΣΤΟΡΕΣΕ ΔΥΝΑΜΙΝ



Ου γαρ είει με καθεύδειν το των κυνοφίλων* τρόπαιον!http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?9184-Τα-κυνόλεκτα :devil:

*αλλά και τα των συστερικών τε και ιπποπροσώπων τοιαύτα, οσαύτως!




Έλα μωρέ, χρειάζονταν και τα γατούνια ένα νηματάκι. :wub: Μη δίνεις σημασία σ' αυτό! Είναι της προπαγάνδας...


----------



## Elsa (Mar 1, 2013)

Ένα τζιφάκι που θα μπορούσε να είναι και αβατάρι για τον Ζάζουλα:

http://25.media.tumblr.com/dd188ff734bbba8539e9f434945bbcdf/tumblr_mgq6o3cTnF1r9smfqo1_250.gif

(πώς στο καλό κάνετε εισαγωγή του gif; )


----------



## bernardina (Mar 1, 2013)

Elsa said:


> Ένα τζιφάκι που θα μπορούσε να είναι και αβατάρι για τον Ζάζουλα:
> 
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/dd188ff734bbba8539e9f434945bbcdf/tumblr_mgq6o3cTnF1r9smfqo1_250.gif
> 
> (πώς στο καλό κάνετε εισαγωγή του gif; )



Αυτό εννοείς;






Εκεί που βάζεις τις εικόνες σου. Αριστερά από το βίντεο. :) (Insert Image)


----------



## bernardina (Mar 1, 2013)

Μου θύμισες αυτό.





Δίνει μια άλλη διάσταση στο arm's length principle, does it not?


----------



## Elsa (Mar 1, 2013)

Έτσι προσπάθησα, αλλά όταν έβαζα το url μου έδινε μήνυμα λάθους κι όταν ανέβαζα το gif από το δίσκο μου, το έδειχνε σαν ακίνητη εικόνα. Κάτι λάθος κάνω, αλλά τι;


----------



## bernardina (Mar 1, 2013)

Elsa said:


> Έτσι προσπάθησα, αλλά όταν έβαζα το url μου έδινε μήνυμα λάθους κι όταν ανέβαζα το gif από το δίσκο μου, το έδειχνε σαν ακίνητη εικόνα. Κάτι λάθος κάνω, αλλά τι;



Πρέπει να *ξε*τσεκάρεις το τετραγωνάκι που έχει κάτω αριστερά. (Retrieve remote file and reference locally)


----------



## Elsa (Mar 1, 2013)

Μ' έσωσες, ευχαριστώ!


----------



## bernardina (Mar 1, 2013)

Elsa said:


> Μ' έσωσες, ευχαριστώ!



Μεταξύ γατόδουλωνφιλων αλληλεγγύη.


----------



## natandri (Mar 1, 2013)

Για καταπληκτικά γκιφάκια, και με γατιά και μ' απ' όλα, εδώ
http://headlikeanorange.tumblr.com/
Είναι το ένα καλύτερο από το άλλο...


----------



## bernardina (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 3, 2013)

Γατοπαγίδα!


----------



## Earion (Mar 3, 2013)

Οδός Σαριπόλου (Μουσείο, Αθήνα), καλοκαίρι 2010






Ερειπωμένη κατοικία με φοίνικα στο Θησείο


----------



## Zbeebz (Mar 3, 2013)

Αυτοί τρώνε 10 James Bond για πρωινό: ατσαλάκωτοι και πάντα ετοιμοπόλεμοι και αξιόμαχοι.

Εγώ είμαι ο μπάτλερ τους, η οικονόμος τους, ο κουβαλητής τους... καθαρίστρια, μαγείρισσα, μασέζ, εκπρόσωπος τύπου.

Είναι lumpen στοιχεία αλλά, αν πεινάνε και αργήσω να γυρίσω σπίτι, πάντα με περιμένουν πίσω από την πόρτα και μου κάνουν βαρελάκια. Ίδια σαν τους μαφιόζους: σκοτώνουν, ακρωτηριάζουν, πνίγουν, τσιμεντώνουν, αλλά mamma! λένε και μελώνει ο στόμας τους!

Είμαι η καμαριέρα τους.

Είναι οι δύο γάτοι μου!


----------



## bernardina (Mar 4, 2013)

Έτσι ακριβώς!:upz::laugh:


----------



## bernardina (Mar 4, 2013)

Και ένα ζωάκι που πήγαινε για γατί αλλά στο δρόμο ξεστράτισε και έγινε γουόμπατ.

Ooooo, the belly rubs... :wub::wub:


----------



## bernardina (Mar 4, 2013)

Αχ, τι ωραία τιμωρία! :wub:


----------



## bernardina (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## bernardina (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## bernardina (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## bernardina (Mar 8, 2013)

Herding cats? You must be f***ing Kidding me!


Four days before previews, the cast and crew of the new Broadway version of “Breakfast at Tiffany’s” were putting the finishing touches on the show’s blocking, lighting and costumes. But on this final day of February, there remained one gaping hole: the director still hadn’t cast the role of Holly Golightly’s cat. ;););)


----------



## Marinos (Mar 8, 2013)

Χαιρετώ τους συναδέλφους και ιδιαίτερα τον Ζάζουλα με τον Κοτ Μπεγκεμότ.
I will not reign
to serve I disdain
the cat I remain


----------



## bernardina (Mar 8, 2013)

Marinos said:


> Χαιρετώ τους συναδέλφους και ιδιαίτερα τον Ζάζουλα με τον Κοτ Μπεγκεμότ.
> I will not reign
> to serve I disdain
> the cat I remain



Τι ωραία ανάρτηση, Δύτη! :up:

...Το μόνο που είχα διαβάσει στο βιβλίο του Γ. Μπαλάνου "Εισβολείς"...  Τελικά έχει πάρει πολλούς στο λαιμό του αυτό το βιβλίο. Θυμίστε μου να σας πω.;)


----------



## Marinos (Mar 8, 2013)

Είχα ανοίξει και εδώ ένα νήμα τότε μπας και βρεθεί η προέλευση του στίχου (μάταια). Αδύνατο να το βρω μέσω του ψαχτηριού, δεν ξέρω γιατί.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 8, 2013)

Marinos said:


> Είχα ανοίξει και εδώ ένα νήμα τότε μπας και βρεθεί η προέλευση του στίχου (μάταια). Αδύνατο να το βρω μέσω του ψαχτηριού, δεν ξέρω γιατί.



Αποκλείεις να το έχει γράψει ο άνθρωπος που κρέμασε την πινακίδα;


----------



## Marinos (Mar 8, 2013)

Αντίθετα, εκεί καταλήγω!


----------



## bernardina (Mar 8, 2013)

Κι εγώ αυτό διαισθάνομαι. :)


----------



## daeman (Mar 8, 2013)

Marinos said:


> Είχα ανοίξει και εδώ ένα νήμα τότε μπας και βρεθεί η προέλευση του στίχου (μάταια). Αδύνατο να το βρω μέσω του ψαχτηριού, δεν ξέρω γιατί.


 
Scour I would, fain,
regardless of strain,
and miracles feign.
There's no one to blame
for looking in vain:
that thread was a grain
of sand in the rain
- in plains of grand Spain.
But I racked my brain,
my neck I did crane,
it drove me insane
since I'm just a swain[SUP]1[/SUP],
but let's keep it plain:
*The cat I remain* :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 8, 2013)

Εύγε, ανιχνευτέστατε!


----------



## daeman (Mar 8, 2013)

...
Run, Pussy Cat (*Faster, Pussycat! Kill! Kill!*) - The Bostweeds







Faster, Pussycat - The Cramps


----------



## Zbeebz (Mar 8, 2013)

Να 'τοι, να 'τοι οι πρωθυπουργοί!


----------



## bernardina (Mar 9, 2013)

Καλέ, τι πρωθυπουργοί; Θεοί! Τι θεοί --ημίθεοι!:woot:
Αγαπούλες μουου:wub:

Yin and yang
Cioccolato e caramello
North and South
Εγώ θα κοιτάω στο ταβάνι για μύγες κι εσύ στο πάτωμα για φρίσκις.:laugh:


----------



## bernardina (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## daeman (Mar 9, 2013)

...
Μια γάτα πολύ ακριβοθώρητη στο φυσικό της περιβάλλον φιγουράρει στον φακό:

*Rare footage of snow leopard recorded in northwest China*

Footage shows a snow leopard in the mountains of Qinghai Province, China. The images were captured on infrared cameras by wildlife photographer Matse Rangja, who has only managed to film the leopard once before in eight years. Snow leopards are rarely seen by humans and are listed on the International Union for the Conservation of Nature's red list of threatened species.
~ The Guardian, 8-3-2013

_Panthera uncia_ (Wikipedia)


----------



## daeman (Mar 10, 2013)

Themis said:


> Δαεμάνε, ξέχασες να επισυνάψεις τον απαιτούμενο χρόνο για να (ξανα)δούμε τις ταινίες. Νιαρρρρρρρ.



Ε, αφού δεν προλαβαίνεις, ορίστε ένα τετράλεπτο, η σκηνή στην πισίνα από το κλασικό _Cat People_ του 1942, του Ζακ Τουρνέρ (να με συμπαθάνε η εφηβικό αχ Ναστάζια πάλι αχ και ο γκασολίν Ντέιβιντ, αλλά δεν θέλω να σχολιάσω κινηματογραφικώς το ριμέικ του 1982).







Αν το θέλεις και πιο κόμπο (combo :-\) και με μουσική επένδυση - η γατίσια φωνή της Lisa Bernstein από τον δίσκο _What's New, Pussycat?_, στο γνωστό ομότιτλο από την ταινία του 1965 με τον ίδιο τίτλο γκουχ..., _Χαρέμι για δύο_ :-\ : 





 

Από την ίδια, Cha Cha de la Gata.


----------



## Themis (Mar 10, 2013)

daeman said:


> (να με συμπαθάνε η εφηβικό αχ Ναστάζια πάλι αχ και ο γκασολίν Ντέιβιντ, αλλά δεν θέλω να σχολιάσω κινηματογραφικώς το ριμέικ του 1982)


Μετά από το βιντεάκι που παρέθεσες, ούτε εγώ θέλω. Φαντάσου ότι έχω δει μόνο το (μαλακισμένο) ριμέικ και όχι το παλιό.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 10, 2013)

Εγώ που τα έχω δει και τα δύο, εκείνο που συγκράτησα από το ριμέικ (πέρα από το τραγούδι --που έχει παίξει δυσανάλογα μεγάλο ρόλο στην πρώτη νεότητά μου-- και τη νυχτερινή-όπως-με-γέννησε-η-μάνα-μου-βόλτα τής Ναστάζιας-τι-φτιάχνει-ο-Θεός-όταν-έχει-κέφια στον κήπο με night vision) είναι το όνομα της Κρεολής οικονόμου. Φεμάλι! Κάποιος, λέει, δεν διάβασε σωστά τη λέξη female στο πιστοποιητικό της και της έγινε όνομα και πράμα. :)

Πάντως, η σκηνή της πισίνας είναι ταμάμ για το νήμα Τι έμαθα απ' το Χόλιγουντ.
Πού θα είσαστε πιο ανίσχυροι και ευάλωτοι όταν σας απειλεί κάτι; Ε, βουρ για κει!


----------



## bernardina (Mar 10, 2013)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3481278/


----------



## bernardina (Mar 10, 2013)

Μου θύμισε μια παιδική μου έκφραση παράπονου: "Εγώ από τα λάχανα γεννήθηκα;" 







http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/nika1204/view/310293/?page=1


----------



## SBE (Mar 10, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Πάντως, η σκηνή της πισίνας είναι ταμάμ για το νήμα Τι έμαθα απ' το Χόλιγουντ.
> Πού θα είσαστε πιο ανίσχυροι και ευάλωτοι όταν σας απειλεί κάτι; Ε, βουρ για κει!



:lol::lol: Αυτό σκέφτηκα κι εγώ όταν είδα το άλμα εις ύδωρ (γιατί κατάδυση δεν ήταν αυτό). Αισθάνεστε ανασφάλεια στα αποδυτήρια; Νομίζετε ότι κάποιος σας παρακολουθεί; Τρέξτε γρήγορα να βουτήξετε στην πισίνα, στο νερό δεν υπάρχει κανένας κίνδυνος. Βέβαια μπορεί να έχει κάποια σχεση με την υπόθεση, κι επειδή δεν έχω δει την ταινία επιφυλάσσομαι.


----------



## daeman (Mar 11, 2013)

*If you try and take a cat apart to see how it works, the first thing you have on your hands is a nonworking cat.*
Life is a level of complexity that almost lies outside our vision; it is so far beyond anything we have any means of understanding that we just think of it as a different class of object, a different class of matter; 'life', something that had a mysterious essence about it, was God given, and that's the only explanation we had. The bombshell comes in 1859 when Darwin publishes _On the Origin of Species_. It takes a long time before we really get to grips with this and begin to understand it, because not only does it seem incredible and thoroughly demeaning to us, but it's yet another shock to our system to discover that not only are we not the centre of the Universe and we're not made by anything, but we started out as some kind of slime and got to where we are via being a monkey. It just doesn't read well.

~ Douglas Adams. _The Salmon of Doubt: Hitchhiking the Galaxy One Last Time._
Also quoted by Richard Dawkins in his Eulogy for Douglas Adams (17 September 2001)

"Sir Isaac Newton, renowned inventor of the milled-edge coin and the *catflap*!"
"The what?" said Richard.
"The catflap! A device of the utmost cunning, perspicuity and invention. It is a door within a door, you see, a ..."
"Yes," said Richard, "there was also the small matter of gravity."
"Gravity," said Dirk with a slightly dismissed shrug, "yes, there was that as well, I suppose. Though that, of course, was merely a discovery. It was there to be discovered." ...
"You see?" he said dropping his cigarette butt, "They even keep it on at weekends. Someone was bound to notice sooner or later. But the catflap ... ah, there is a very different matter. Invention, pure creative invention. It is a door within a door, you see."
"I would have thought it was quite obvious. Anyone could have thought of it."
"Ah," said Dirk, "it is a rare mind indeed that can render the hitherto nonexistent blindingly obvious."

_~ Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency_ (as _Dharvatius lexilogicus_ pointed out in the swinging flap).






Ωστόσο, επινόησε όντως ο Νεύτωνας το γατοθυρίδιο; Η Wikipedia το χαρακτηρίζει έναν από τους πρώτους σύγχρονους αστικούς μύθους (αστειακό, θα προτιμούσα στην περίπτωση αυτή). Παρεμπιπτόντως, ολίγος σχετικός Τσόσερ:

The 14th-century English writer Geoffrey Chaucer described a simple cat hole in the "Miller's Tale" from his _Canterbury Tales_ (late 1300s). In the narrative, a servant whose knocks go unanswered uses the cat door to peek in:

An hole he foond, ful lowe upon a bord
Ther as the cat was wont in for to crepe,
And at the hole he looked in ful depe,
And at the last he hadde of hym a sighte.

Από την άλλη, το Μουσείο Επιστημών του Λονδίνου το 'χει για σίγουρο (χωρίς καμία αναφορά πηγής όμως), το Mew Scientist, hissss! New Scientist δεν με αφήνει να δω ολόκληρο το σχετικό άρθρο χωρίς συνδρομή, ενώ τα τσακάλια του snopes.com, αφού είδαν αποδώ, είδαν αποκεί και τελικά απόειδαν χωρίς να καταλήξουν πουθενά, το 'ριξαν στα λογοπαίγνια. 

Για την περίπτωση, προτιμώ να δανειστώ ένα άλλο τσιτάτο του Άνταμς από τον _Ντερκ Τζέντλι_:
The door was the way to... to... The Door was The Way. Good. Capital letters were always the best way of dealing with things you didn't have a good answer to.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 11, 2013)

My god! Διάβασα a servant whose knocks go unanswered και νόμιζα ότι έλεγε whose knockers go unwashed.:blink:
Θαρρώ πως έχω πάθει υπερκόπωση.


----------



## daeman (Mar 11, 2013)

bernardina said:


> My god! Διάβασα a servant whose knocks go unanswered και νόμιζα ότι έλεγε whose knockers go unwashed.:blink:
> Θαρρώ πως έχω πάθει υπερκόπωση.


 
Keep your knickers on, Bernie, you just need a good night's sleep:






But first, Troubleshooting 101: have you washed your _eyeglasses _lately?


----------



## bernardina (Mar 11, 2013)

daeman said:


> Keep your knickers on, Bernie, you just need a good night's sleep:



Αχ, εκειδανάς να γείρω, να βάλω τη μούρη μου στο φουντωτό λαιμούδι του και ν' αποκοιμηθώ.:s:wub:


----------



## Zbeebz (Mar 12, 2013)

Ένας μικρούλης φόρος τιμής στις υπέρτατες γάτες...
(...που είναι και το κινέζικό μου ζώδιο!)


----------



## bernardina (Mar 12, 2013)

Clouded leopard






Και διάφορες άλλες βλακείες, εδώ.


----------



## Themis (Mar 13, 2013)

Θυμήθηκα το αγαπημένο μότο μιας φίλης από παλιά: _Είσαι γάτα ή φευγάτα;_


----------



## bernardina (Mar 13, 2013)

Themis said:


> Θυμήθηκα το αγαπημένο μότο μιας φίλης από παλιά: _Είσαι γάτα ή φευγάτα;_



Φευ!  (Και τώρα θα έρθει ο Δαεμάνος να το κάνει ποίημα):twit:


----------



## Zazula (Mar 13, 2013)

http://www.oxanazaika.com/
http://www.artmajeur.com/fr/gallery/aquachat/portfolio


----------



## bernardina (Mar 13, 2013)

source


----------



## bernardina (Mar 14, 2013)

What is it with cats and boxes?


----------



## daeman (Mar 14, 2013)

bernardina said:


> ...
> 
> source



Ah, Lydia.
She was the most glorious creature under the sun. 
Thaïs! Du Barry! Garbo! Rolled into one.

Oooooh
Lydia, oh Lydia, say, have you met Lydia?
Lydia the cat-tattooed lady
She has eyes that men adore so
And a torso even more so
Lydia, oh Lydia, that ency-cat-pedia
Lydia, the queen of cats' lulz
On her back a sex kitten with a dress all in skulls
All around are the flowers that she only culls
And proudly below fishnet stockings don't lull
You can learn a lot from Lydia 

(la la la la la la) 

source: Lydia, the Tattooed Lady - Groucho Marx 






I said Lydia
He said Lydia
I said Lydia
We said Lydia
La la!


----------



## Elsa (Mar 15, 2013)

bernardina said:


> What is it with cats and boxes?





:)


----------



## daeman (Mar 15, 2013)

...
Hillbilly Cat - Hillbilly Hellcats





Hey, little honey, don't be a scaredy cat 
I'm the one who knows where it's at
I'm a hillbilly cat
- What do you think about that?
- Thinks you should go back where you came from. 

Hillbilly Cats On Speed


----------



## daeman (Mar 16, 2013)

..
_*Tom Cat*_ - Lee Morgan





 Lee Morgan - trumpet / Curtis Fuller - trombone / Jackie McLean - alto saxophone / McCoy Tyner - piano / Bob Cranshaw - bass / Art Blakey - drums 

1. Tom Cat (Lee Morgan) - 9.50
2. Exotique (Morgan) - 9.34
3. Twice Around (Morgan) - 7.36
4. Twilight Mist (McCoy Tyner) - 6.57
5. Rigormortis (J. Del, Henry Glover, Morris Levy) - 7.27

A really cool cat, gone too early, shot down by the hand of his own kitty:

Morgan was killed in the early hours of February 19, 1972, at Slug's Saloon, a jazz club in New York City's East Village where his band was performing. Following an altercation between sets, Morgan's common-law wife Helen More (a.k.a. Morgan), shot him. _The injuries were not immediately fatal, but the ambulance service was reluctant to go into the neighborhood where the club was located. They took so long to get there that Morgan bled to death._ He was 33 years old. According to an eyewitness, Miss More (13 years his senior) walked out of the club just before the last set. She returned and the band was already on stage. Lee was trying to get up there, but was talking with some people. He just started to get up the stage, when she entered and called his name. He turned around and she shot him. She then turned the gun on the club's doorman Ernie Holman, who grabbed her wrist and took the gun away from her. She started to scream "Baby, what have I done?" and ran to him. She was later committed to a mental institution for some time.


----------



## Zbeebz (Mar 20, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω τι τραγούδια γράφτηκαν, δεν ξέρω τι εικόνες πλάστηκαν, δεν ξέρω παρά μόνο ένα.
Είμαι το κατοικίδιό τους. Δίποδο εργασίας!


----------



## daeman (Mar 21, 2013)

...
Despicable Me 2 teaser - Trailer Cats






source


----------



## daeman (Mar 24, 2013)

...
Oye Gato - Los Benders







Dejenme rockanrolear - Rebel Cats


----------



## bernardina (Mar 25, 2013)

Love cats. The Cure


----------



## bernardina (Mar 26, 2013)

E, ναι!


----------



## Zazula (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## Palavra (Mar 29, 2013)

Νομίζω δεν το έβαλε κανείς ως τώρα:

Two old Cats like Us - Hank Jr./Ray Charles (από το δίσκο _Ray Charles & Friends_)


----------



## daeman (Mar 30, 2013)

...
Nine Cats - Porcupine Tree


----------



## bernardina (Apr 1, 2013)

Το συγγενικό (όσο πατάει η γάτα) Dogshaming σήμερα, λόγω πρωταπριλιάς, έχει καταληφθεί από τα πανίσχυρα αιλουροειδή, γιεεε! :clap:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 1, 2013)

Εδώ τα γατιά κατέλαβαν ακόμη και τη Λεξιλογία!
http://cat.lexilogia.gr.meowbify.com/forum/


----------



## bernardina (Apr 1, 2013)

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 1, 2013)

ΥΓ Κάθε φορά που το πατάς, εμφανίζονται κι άλλα γατιά. :)


----------



## bernardina (Apr 1, 2013)

Μα ναι! Χιχιχιχι


----------



## bernardina (Apr 2, 2013)

Χάδι είπαμε! Τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις; :lol::lol:


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 2, 2013)

Εμένα πάντοτε αυτή την εντύπωση μου έδιναν οι γάτες:


----------



## daeman (Apr 2, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Εμένα πάντοτε αυτή την εντύπωση μου έδιναν οι γάτες:
> View attachment 3776


In ancient times cats were worshiped as gods; they have not forgotten this.
 
~ Terry Pratchett

How we behave toward cats here below determines our status in heaven. 
~ Robert A. Heinlein, _The Cat Who Walks Through Walls_

Anyone who considers protocol unimportant has never dealt with a cat. 
~ Robert A. Heinlein, _Id._

All cats can see futures, and see echoes of the past. We can watch the passage of creatures from the infinity of now, from all the worlds like ours, only fractionally different. And we follow them with our eyes, ghost things, and the humans see nothing. 
~ Neil Gaiman, _Sandman_ #18: "A Dream of a Thousand Cats"

Little one, I would like to see anyone — prophet, king or God — persuade a thousand cats to do anything at the same time. 
~ Neil Gaiman, _Sandman_ #18: "A Dream of a Thousand Cats"

If cats looked like frogs, we'd realize what nasty, cruel little bastards they are. Style. That's what people remember.
 ~ Terry Pratchett - _Lords and Ladies_


Terry Pratchett's *THE UNADULTERATED CAT*






DEDICATION: All right, all right. Time to come clean. Despite the fact that this book clearly states that cats should have short names you don't mind yelling to the neighbourhood at midnight, The Unadulterated Cat is dedicated to: Oedipuss. They don't come much realer.

*A Campaign for Real Cats*

Far too many people these days have grown used to boring, mass-produced cats, which may bounce with health and nourishing vitamins but aren't a patch on the good old cats you used to get. The Campaign for Real Cats wants to change all that by helping people recognise Real Cats when they see them. Hence this book.

The Campaign for Real Cats is against fizzy keg cats.

_All right, How can I recognise a Real cat?_

Simple. Nature has done a lot of the work for you. Many Real cats are instantly recognisable. For example, all cats with faces that look as though they had been put in a vice and hit repeatedly by a hammer with a sock round it are Real cats. Cats with ears that look as though they have been trimmed with pinking shears are Real cats. Almost every non-pedigree unneutered tom is not only Real, but as it hangs around the house it gets Realer and Realer until one of you is left in absolutely no doubt as to its Realness.

Fluffy cats are not necessarily unReal, but if they persist in putting on expressions of affronted dignity for the camera while advertising anything with the word “*purr-fect*” in the associated copy they are definitely bringing their Realness into question.





_Ah. So cats in adverts aren't Real?_

Actually being in adverts doesn't make a cat unReal —it can't help it if someone plonks it down in some weird pyramid made of carpet and takes pictures of it peeping anxiously out of the hole— but its demeanour once there counts for a lot.

For example, if you put an unReal cat down in front of a row of bowls of catfood it will obediently choose the one made by the sponsors of the ad even if all the others _haven't_ got sump oil on them. A Real cat, on the other hand, will head for the most expensive regardless, pull it out onto the studio floor, eat it with great pleasure, try some of the others, trip up the cameraman and then get stuck behind the newsreaders' podium. Where it will be sick. And then, when its owners buy several large tins of the wretched stuff, it'll refuse to touch it again.

Real cats never wear bows (but sometimes they do wear bow-ties; see “Cartoon Cats”).

_Or_ appear on Christmas cards.

_Or_ chase anything with a bell on it.

Real cats don't wear collars. But Real cats often do wear dolls' clothes, and sit there also wearing an expression of furry imbecility while their brains do a complex radar scan of their surroundings and then they take a special kind of leap that gets them out of the mob cap, dress, apron and doll's pram all in one move.

Real cats are not simply self-possessed. Nor are they simply neurotic. They are both, at the same time, just like real people.

Real cats do eat quiche. And giblets. And butter. And anything else left on the table, if they think they can get away with it. Real cats can hear a fridge door opening two rooms away.

There is some dispute about this, but some of the hardliners in the CRC say that Real cats don't go to catteries when their owners go on holiday, but are fed by a simple arrangement of bowls and neighbours. It is also held that Real cats don't go anywhere in neat wicker Nissen huts with dinky little bars on the front. Now look. Schism and debate are of course the lifeblood of democracy, but I would just like to remind some of our more enthusiastic members of the great damage to the Campaign caused by the Flea Collar Discussion (1985), the Proprietary Cat Litter Row (1986) and what became rather disgracefully reported as the Great Bowl With Your Name On It Fracas (1987). As I said at the time, while of course the ideal Real cat eats its meals off an elderly saucer with remnants of the last meal still crusting the edge or, more typically, eats it off the floor just beside it, *a Real cat is what you are, not what is done to you*. Some of us may very well feel happier carting our cats around in a cardboard box with the name of a breakfast food on the side, but Real cats have an inbuilt distrust of white coats, can tell instantly when the vet is in prospect, and can erupt from even the stoutest cardboard box like a ICBM. This generally happens in dense traffic or crowded waiting rooms.





Despite the bad feeling caused by the Great Bowl With Your Name On It Fracas mentioned above, we should make it clear that Real cats _do eat_ out of bowls with _PUSSY_ written on the side. They'd eat out of them if they had the word _ARSENIC_ written on the side. They eat out of _anything_.

Real cats catch things.

Real cats eat _nearly_ all of everything they catch. A Real cat's aim is to get through life peacefully, with as little interference from human beings as possible. Very much like real humans, in fact.

_Can I be pedigree and a Real cat too?_

Of course you can't. You're a human.

_The cat, I mean._

Ah. A thorny one, this. Logically, simply knowing your great-granddad's name should not be a bar to enjoying the full rich life, but some of the Campaign's more committed members believe that a true Real cat should be in some doubt as to its own existence, let alone that of its parents.

We feel that this is an extreme view. It is true that many of us feel the quintessential Real cat looks like the survivor of a bad mincer accident, but if people are really going to go around judging a cat's Realness by looks and fur colour alone, then they must see that what they are working towards is a Breed in its own right (“And this Year's Supreme Champion is Sooty, by ‘Thatdamngreythingfromnextdoorsonthebirdtableagain’ out of ‘We just Call Her Puss’ of Bedwellty”).
...

Our garden was debated territory between five local cats, and we'd heard that the best way to keep other cats out of the garden was to have one yourself. A moment's rational thought here will spot the slight flaw in this reasoning.
...

It's an interesting fact that fewer than 17% of Real cats end their lives with the same name they started with. Much family effort goes into selecting one at the start (“She looks like a Winifred to _me_”), and then as the years roll by it suddenly finds itself being called Meepo or Ratbag.

Which brings us to the most important consideration in the naming of cats: never give a cat a name you wouldn't mind shouting out in a strained, worried voice around midnight while banging a tin bowl with a spoon. Stick to something short.

That being said, most common names for Real Cats are quite long and on the lines of Yaargeroffoutofityarbarstard, Mumthere'ssomethingORRIBLEunderthebed, and Wellyoushouldn'tofbinstandingthere. Real Cats don't have names like Vincent Mountjoy Froufrou Poundstretcher IV, at least for long.

The chosen name should also be selected for maximum carrying power across a busy kitchen when, eg, a bag full of prime steak starts moving stealthily towards the edge of the table. You need a word with a cutting edge. Zut! is pretty good. The Egyptians had a catheaded goddess called Bast. Now you know why.
...

*The Cat in History*

The books will tell you that cats evolved from civet ancestors about 45 million years ago, which was definitely a good start. Get as much distance between yourself and the civets as possible, that was the motto of the early cats. The civet cat has been a very nervous animal ever since it discovered that you can, er, derive civetone[SUP]1[/SUP] from it and use it in scent. Exactly how this is done I don't know and do not wish to research. It's probably dreadful. Oh, all right, I'll have a look.

It is. [SUP]2[/SUP]

So, the story goes, the cat family pushed on with the evolving as fast as possible, going in for size, speed and ferocity. There's nothing like the fear that you might be mistaken for a civet for giving jets to your genes, especially when you know it's only a matter of millennia before your actual proto-hominids start wandering around the Holocenic landscape with a bottle, a knife and a speculative look in their eyes. They also spread out a bit but missed Australia, which had just gone past on the Continental Drift; this explains why the rats grew so big. Some got stripes, some tried spots. One well known early variety developed its very own do-it-yourself can opener a hundred thousand years before cat food came in tins, and died of being too early to take advantage of this.

And then, suddenly, small versions started to turn up and go mee-owp, mee-owp at people.

Consider the situation. There you are, forehead like a set of balconies, worrying about the long-term effects of all this new “fire” stuff on the environment, you're being chased and eaten by most of the planet's large animals, and suddenly tiny versions of one of the worst ofthem wanders into the cave and starts to purr.

More amazing yet, it didn't get et.




 ...

*The future of the Real cat*

Real cats are survivalists. They've got it down to a fine art. What other animal gets fed, not because it's useful, or guards the house, or sings, but because when it does get fed it looks pleased? And purrs. The purr is very important. It's the purr that does it every time. It's the purr that makes up for the Things Under the Bed, the occasional pungency, the 4 a.m. yowl.

Other creatures went in for big teeth, long legs or over-active brains, while cats just settled for a noise that tells the world they're feeling happy. The purr ought to have been a pair of concrete running shoes in the great race of evolution; instead, it gave cats a rather better deal than most animals can expect, given Mankind's fairly unhappy record in his dealings with his fellow creatures. Cats learned to evolve in a world designed initially by nature but in practice by humans, and have got damn good at it. The purr means “make me happy and I'll make you happy”. The advertising industry took centuries to cotton on to that beguiling truth, but when it did, it sold an awful lot of Cabbage Patch dolls.

You've got to hand it to Real cats.

If you don't, they wait until your back is turned and take it anyway.

It's nice to think, though, that if the future turns out to be not as bad as people forecast, ie, if it actually even exists, then among the domes and tubes of some orbiting colony, hundreds of years from now, dynamic people with sturdy chins, people who know all about mining asteroids and stuff like that, will still be standing outside their biomodule banging a plastic plate with a spoon.

And yelling “Zut!” or “Wip!”, if they've got any sense.

1. A 17-member ring ketone, according to my dictionary, as opposed to the mere 15-membered muscone from the musk deer. Does the civet feel any better for knowing this? Probably not.

2. Who invents these scents, anyway? There's a guy walking along the beach, hey, here's some whale vomit, I bet we can make scent out of this. Exactly how likely do you think this is?


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 3, 2013)

Εύγε δαεμάνε με τη βιβλιογραφία σου! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## daeman (Apr 3, 2013)

...
Παρότι το νήμα είναι στο A funny thing happened on the way, επιτρέπεται να βάλω ένα λίνκι για μεταφραστικό νήμα, έτσι;

*wildcat strike*


----------



## bernardina (Apr 3, 2013)

daeman said:


> ...
> Παρότι το νήμα είναι στο A funny thing happened on the way, επιτρέπεται να βάλω ένα λίνκι για μεταφραστικό νήμα, έτσι;
> 
> *wildcat strike*



Καλέ, έξις και ξερός δευτέρα φύσις, τι λες τώρα. Ρίξε πράμα, λέμε... :wub:


----------



## daeman (Apr 3, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Καλέ, έξις και ξερός δευτέρα φύσις, τι λες τώρα. Ρίξε πράμα, λέμε... :wub:



- Νήμα της έξης, του έξι, του εξ και του σεξ δεν έχουμε, έχουμε; Ή περιμένουμε τον Ιούνιο τον Λουμπαρδιάρη Λιμπιντιάρη;
- Μη με ενοχλείς, εργάζομαι. * 

*Από ποια ελληνική ταινία είναι αυτή η ατάκα, μήπως θυμάται κανείς; Εγώ δεν θυμάμαι: μπούκωσε η ΡΑΜ, τιγκάρανε οι δίσκοι.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 5, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Εμένα πάντοτε αυτή την εντύπωση μου έδιναν οι γάτες:
> View attachment 3776








Still... this doesn't _explain_ why cats *are* gods.

They just are.;)


----------



## Elsa (Apr 5, 2013)

Παράξενο να μην το έχουμε βάλει κιόλας, αλλά με ένα ψαξιματάκι δεν το βρήκα:

simon's cat videos

Feed me!


----------



## bernardina (Apr 5, 2013)

Κι αυτό, κι αυτό!


----------



## daeman (Apr 5, 2013)

Elsa said:


> Παράξενο να μην το έχουμε βάλει κιόλας, αλλά με ένα ψαξιματάκι δεν το βρήκα:
> 
> ...


Ηλεκαλημερούδια!
Whatever we can do, we do do, even Cat Man Do ;) :



daeman said:


> Και να το (από σχόλιο του επισκέπτη Dralion στο 40κειο):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Να μην ξεχάσω την αφορμή: τα *ηλεγατάκια* εδώ κι εκεί.

Ηλέ, ηλέ, ζαμέ σαβαχθανί. Πάνε άλλα δυο, νιεχ, νιεχ. Κι ένα με το «καλημέρα», τρίτωσαν.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 5, 2013)

Α, ρε, Δαεμάνε, πόσο καιρό είχα να δω το χρηστώνυμο του Δρακολέοντα... :s Τι να κάνει αυτή η ψυχή, άραγε; :huh:

ΥΓ. Πρέπει να μεταφέρουμε εδώ γατάκι γατάκι κομμάτι κομμάτι όλη τη σειρά της Σιμωνόγατας.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## SBE (Apr 6, 2013)

λίγη φυσική δε βλάπτει


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 6, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Α, ρε, Δαεμάνε, πόσο καιρό είχα να δω το χρηστώνυμο του Δρακολέοντα... :s Τι να κάνει αυτή η ψυχή, άραγε; :huh:


άμα μάθεις, πες το και σε μένα. Αναρωτιέμαι πότε-πότε.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 7, 2013)

Ουπς!


----------



## daeman (Apr 12, 2013)

...
You know what you said about me, don't you, woman? 
Well, you ain't nothing but a Bear Cat - Rufus Thomas






You ain't nothing but a bear cat
scratchin' at my door
You can purr, pretty kitty
but I ain't gonna rub you no more

_Bear cat_, γιατί bearcat μπορεί να σημαίνει πολλά και διάφορα. 

Μια που έπιασα τον Ρούφους Τόμας ("The World's Oldest Teenager"), επονομαζόμενο και "Bear Cat" Rufus και "Hound Dog" Rufus επειδή το _Bear Cat_, το πρώτο μεγάλο σουξέ του, ήταν μια απάντηση στο _Hound Dog_ που πρωτοτραγούδησε η Μπιγκ Μάμα Θόρντον - το οποίο _Bear Cat_ αποτέλεσε την πρώτη μεγάλη επιτυχία της Sun Records, όμως λόγω της δικαστικής διαμάχης για τα δικαιώματα του τραγουδιού παραλίγο να χρεοκοπήσει ο Σαμ Φίλιπς - ορίστε κι άλλο ένα δικό του σχετικό με το νήμα: 

Tiger Man






I'll go walk the dog now, and then I'll do the funky chicken.


----------



## daeman (Apr 12, 2013)

...
Do the Bearcat - David Wilcox


----------



## Themis (Apr 13, 2013)

Nobody's purrrfect unless they're a cat...


----------



## Marinos (Apr 13, 2013)

Ο μεταφραστής νιαουρίσματος.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## Earion (Apr 17, 2013)

γάτα κοιμόταν·
ξύπνησε, τεντώθηκε
και ξεπόρτισε 

Ίσα (1762-1826)​


πάει ο γρύλος,
τον έφαγε η γάτα…
κλαίγεται η χήρα!

Κικάκου (1661-1707)​

Από το βιβλίο: _132 γιαπωνέζικα χαϊκού_. Εισαγωγή, μετάφραση και σχόλια Ρούμπη Θεοφανοπούλου. Αθήνα: Πρόσπερος, 1986.​


----------



## bernardina (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## bernardina (Apr 18, 2013)

July 1925, New York City: Mother cat stops traffic carrying kitten across busy street


----------



## SBE (Apr 18, 2013)

Αυτό που παρατηρώ στη φωτογραφία είναι ότι είχαν δίκιο που μου λέγανε ότι τα ρούχα που φοράμε σήμερα προερχονται απο την αμφίεση των εργατών της βιομηχανικής επανάστασης. Οι κύριοι αριστερά αν τους βγάλεις τα καπέλα είναι σα διαφήμιση του 2013.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Zazula (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## daeman (Apr 22, 2013)

...
H σκούπα Κάτης[SUP]©[/SUP] ρουφάει τη σκόνη, με τέτοια σκούπα το γλείψιμο σώνει!


----------



## bernardina (Apr 22, 2013)

Ανεκτίμητο! :wub::wub:


----------



## bernardina (Apr 22, 2013)

Βλακείες. Κλασικές.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 24, 2013)

*Noms, anyone?*


----------



## bernardina (Apr 27, 2013)

Ετοιμάστε βαλίτσες. Φύγαμε για Βουδαπέστη.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## bernardina (Apr 30, 2013)

IT HAS BEGUN....


----------



## daeman (Apr 30, 2013)

...
- Τι κάνει νιάου νιάου στο κλαρί;
- Ένας παπαγάλος που μαθαίνει ξένη γλώσσα, γατικά. Ένας παπαγάτος γαλλομαθής παπαγάλος γατομαθής.






My friends are fortunate my condition is not permanent.


----------



## Earion (Apr 30, 2013)

A catbird


----------



## daeman (Apr 30, 2013)

...
Out of the blues, some of many catfish out there:

Catfish Blues - Jelly Roll Kings







Jimi Hendrix







Out of the blue and _King Creole_, the hip shaking King Pelvis, jumpin' like a catfish on a pole:







Από την ίδια ταινία, Crawfish.

Και για μεγάλα, μοβόρικα *γατόψαρα* (Siluriformes = σιλουριόμορφα) στον Αμαζόνιο: Air-Breathing Catfish.


----------



## bernardina (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Elsa (May 5, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά, σε όλους!


----------



## Elsa (May 7, 2013)

Cat Uses Sign Language to Ask for Food!






Το μόνο ασφαλές νήμα... μάλλον!


----------



## bernardina (May 8, 2013)

Elsa said:


> Cat Uses Sign Language to Ask for Food!
> Το μόνο ασφαλές νήμα... μάλλον!




Είναι ολοφάνερο ότι αναγκάζονται να καταφεύγουν στους ατελείς δικούς μας τρόπους επικοινωνίας μπας και τις καταλάβουμε επιτέλους! :inno:

Κάτσε εδώ, καλέ! Έξω υπερίπτανται καρεκλοπόδαρα. Μη φας κανένα κατακέφαλα. :laugh:


----------



## daeman (May 9, 2013)

...
Alley Cat - Captain Beefheart & Frank Zappa


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 9, 2013)

Το θυμάστε αυτό;






Με ξενερωτικούς υπότιτλους στα σουηδικά...


----------



## bernardina (May 9, 2013)

Oh, Yeah! All-time-classic.:up:

The cat stinks but you love it! Let's go!


----------



## daeman (May 9, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Oh, Yeah! All-time-classic.:up:
> 
> The cat stinks but you love it! Let's go!



With a twist and a knit cap, a catnipped* Nerdy Cat:







Nerdy cat, nerdy cat, what are they feeding you?
Nerdy cat, nerdy cat, it's not your fault

They won't invite you to parties or bars
Υou're not well versed in girls or cars
You don't have that social knack 
And some regard you as a quack

Nerdy cat, nerdy cat, what are they feeding you?
Nerdy cat, nerdy cat, it's not your fault
Oh, no

:twit: 


drsiebenmal said:


> Σε αυτό το βιβλιαράκι για παιχνίδια με γάτες που έχω ως γατόφιλος :) στη βιβλιοθήκη μου λέει:
> Το μαγιοβότανο (catnip, _Nepeta Cataria_) δεν είναι εθιστικό για τις γάτες· μερικές όμως μπορεί να υπερδιεγερθούν και να γίνουν επιθετικές. Να το χρησιμοποιείτε με φειδώ.
> *...*






Felis spaced, Felix paces.

Με την ευκαιρία, Tα τραγούδια της Φοίβης Μπουφέι στον γιουτουμπουφέ (Μέρος 1ο, Μέρος 2ο).
There's a real cool brit cat in there, Chrissie Hynde.

Sticky shoes, sticky shoes, always make me smile...


----------



## dharvatis (May 10, 2013)

bernardina said:


> ΥΓ. Πρέπει να μεταφέρουμε εδώ γατάκι γατάκι κομμάτι κομμάτι όλη τη σειρά της Σιμωνόγατας.



Συνεχίζουμε με αυτό, αφιερωμένο στους γατόβιους freelancers:


----------



## Palavra (May 10, 2013)

Τη Σερενάτα ξεχάσαμε: :)


----------



## Zazula (May 10, 2013)

Γιατί, έχουμε τον Τούρκο στο Παρίσι; :)


----------



## bernardina (May 11, 2013)




----------



## daeman (May 15, 2013)

...
Cat's in the Cradle - Harry Chapin






And the cat's in the cradle and the silver spoon
Little boy blue and the man in the moon
"When you coming home, dad?" 
"I don't know when
But we'll get together then
You know we'll have a good time then."

Οι στίχοι μαζί με διάφορες αναγνώσεις τους, εκεί.

The song's lyrics began as a poem written by Harry's wife, the former Sandra "Sandy" Gaston; the poem itself was inspired by the awkward relationship between her first husband, James Cashmore, and his father, a New York City politician. She was also inspired by a country music song she had heard on the radio. Harry also said the song was about his own relationship with his son, Josh, admitting, "Frankly, this song scares me to death."

Behind the Song: Cat's in the Cradle



_Not to be confused with Cat's cradle, although the title and chorus specifically refer to childhood imagery._


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 16, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Σκεφτόμουν ότι...


----------



## bernardina (May 16, 2013)

Λιποθυμάω...


----------



## Palavra (May 16, 2013)




----------



## bernardina (May 16, 2013)




----------



## bernardina (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Zbeebz (May 17, 2013)

Είχα καιρό να μπω και δεν ξέρω ποιον να πρωτοευχαριστήσω για το οφθαλμόλουτρο και τις άλλες γατένιες καλλιτεχνικές εκφράσεις! :-D


----------



## bernardina (May 18, 2013)




----------



## nickel (May 18, 2013)

Πες μου, σε παρακαλώ, ότι αυτά είναι ψεύτικα. Δεν μπορεί να είναι αληθινά. Δεν υπάρχουν, σου λέω!


----------



## bernardina (May 18, 2013)

Αν υπάρχουν λέει! Κι αν κρίνω από τα αυτουκλίνια μερικών, πρέπει να έχουν και αίμα scottish fold, τα σιχαμένα...:wub::wub:

Φάε ένα σκασμένο βλαμμένο μούτρο.


----------



## Palavra (May 18, 2013)

Αυτό το μούτρο είναι για ζούληγμα με πολλά ζήτα.


----------



## Zbeebz (May 18, 2013)

Να και το νυχτεριδόπουλό μου, όταν ήταν μικρός διάτανος.


----------



## bernardina (May 18, 2013)

Λατρεύω μαύρο! :wub::wub:


----------



## bernardina (May 20, 2013)

Κατάστημααα.


----------



## bernardina (May 20, 2013)




----------



## dharvatis (May 21, 2013)

bernardina said:


> *Noms, anyone?*



Κι έλεγα ότι κάτι μου θυμίζει!


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2013)

Το βιντεάκι του #141 (Κατάστημααα!) είναι πραγματεία ολόκληρη. Σαν κι αυτή που θα ήθελα να γράψω για τη γάτα μας, αν δεν είχα καλύτερα πράγματα να κάνω.


----------



## bernardina (May 21, 2013)

Spoiler



Αυτό το "καλύτερα" μήπως θα ήθελες να το διορθώσεις; Μήπως ξέχασες προς στιγμήν σε ποιο νήμα βρίσκεσαι; Μήπως έχεις death wish;:devil:
Εγώ για το καλό σου το λέω...


----------



## bernardina (May 21, 2013)




----------



## nickel (May 21, 2013)

As if Schrodinger's cat weren't enough, we now have Hemingway's cats.

We now know young Ernest Hemingway was a sensitive soul but, beneath the machismo for which he became known, the iconic author seemed to have maintained his soft core into his final years. One testament to this was his well-documented love of his cats — he had 23 by 1945.
http://www.brainpickings.org/index.php/2012/07/18/hemingway-shoots-his-cat/


----------



## bernardina (May 21, 2013)




----------



## bernardina (May 21, 2013)

Spoiler



Now you'd better hurry the fuck up and come up with a happier story for _that_ bloody photo, or else...


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2013)

Since the dog took the limelight in the recent tornado story, I've got an older but even better one here. “Paws and reflect on this amazing tail...” It would have made a better tale without the puns.


----------



## Marinos (May 22, 2013)

Move along --nothing to see here. (δεν είναι ακριβώς μαύρο)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 22, 2013)

a street cat named bob - short documentary


----------



## bernardina (May 22, 2013)




----------



## dharvatis (May 22, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Ωραίος! (ο ιδιοκτήτης, αλλά και ο γάτος)


----------



## bernardina (May 22, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Ωραίος! (ο ιδιοκτήτης, αλλά και ο γάτος)



Είχα έναν σχεδόν ολόιδιο. (Γάτο -όχι ιδιοκτήτη). Τον λέγανε Βανίλια.


----------



## Zazula (May 23, 2013)

http://laughingsquid.com/cat-beards...in-front-of-their-face-to-make-a-furry-beard/


----------



## bernardina (May 23, 2013)

Zazula said:


> http://laughingsquid.com/cat-beards...in-front-of-their-face-to-make-a-furry-beard/



Εξαιρετικές!


----------



## Zazula (May 23, 2013)

Lizard > Cat


----------



## bernardina (May 23, 2013)

Τώρα και σε τζιφάκι! :laugh:


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2013)

Φανταστείτε τι τρομάρα πήρε η σαύρα και δεν το 'δειξε. Γι' αυτό σου λένε ότι είναι ψυχρόαιμα τα ερπετά.

(Όποιος κάνει το τζιφάκι αβατάρα θα τον καταραστώ να βλέπει τη σκηνή κάθε νύχτα στον ύπνο του.)


----------



## bernardina (May 23, 2013)

nickel said:


> (Όποιος κάνει το τζιφάκι αβατάρα θα τον καταραστώ να βλέπει τη σκηνή κάθε νύχτα στον ύπνο του.)


Φτου...:inno:


----------



## bernardina (May 23, 2013)

Και πού να δεις η μπανανόφλουδα μια τρομάρα που πήρε!


----------



## Zazula (May 23, 2013)

nickel said:


> (Όποιος κάνει το τζιφάκι αβατάρα θα τον καταραστώ να βλέπει τη σκηνή κάθε νύχτα στον ύπνο του.)


Χμμ, μου βάζεις ιδέες — κι έτσι θα κλείσει κι ο κύκλος.


----------



## bernardina (May 23, 2013)

Soon


----------



## bernardina (May 23, 2013)

Το γουργούρισμα το ακούτε; :wub:


----------



## Irini (May 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;WTLsAnxUwzQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=WTLsAnxUwzQ[/video]


----------



## bernardina (May 24, 2013)




----------



## bernardina (May 24, 2013)




----------



## bernardina (May 24, 2013)




----------



## Elsa (May 25, 2013)

Πάνω που νόμιζες ότι έχεις δει κάθε πιθανή χαζομάρα...


----------



## daeman (May 25, 2013)

Zazula said:


> http://laughingsquid.com/cat-beards...in-front-of-their-face-to-make-a-furry-beard/





Elsa said:


> ...
> Πάνω που νόμιζες ότι έχεις δει κάθε πιθανή χαζομάρα...



Όντως... ντως... ως... ς.  Καλώς ορίσατε στο Πανξουγατόνι... τόνι. 
;)


----------



## Elsa (May 25, 2013)

daeman said:


> Όντως... ντως... ως... ς.  Καλώς ορίσατε στο Πανξουγατόνι... τόνι.
> ;)


Ουπς! Είδες, για να κάνω απουσίες; την πάτησα!


----------



## bernardina (May 25, 2013)

Elsa said:


> Ουπς! Είδες, για να κάνω απουσίες; την πάτησα!



Την γάτησες...


----------



## daeman (May 25, 2013)

Elsa said:


> Ουπς! Είδες, για να κάνω απουσίες; την πάτησα!



Έλσα, απουσιολόγος δεν είμαι, αλλά ξέρεις δα πως ευκαιρία για πείραγμα δεν αφήνω εύκολα να πέσει χάμω. Ούτε για λεξιπλασία, κι ας είναι κρύα. Αν η Λεξιλογία γίνεται Πανξουτόνι, αυτό το νήμα κατ' αναλογία γίνεται Πανξουγατόνι. 
Ελπίζω να μην το παραγάτησα. Με συμπαθάς, ε; :) 



bernardina said:


> Την γάτησες...



Ελπίζω να μην ψόφησε. :woot: 
Εννιάψυχες _είναι_ οι γάτες, αλλά ποιος ξέρει πόσες τους έχουν απομείνει κάθε φορά;
Εδώ δεν το ξέρουνε οι ίδιες. Πού στο γάτο είναι εκείνη η γελοιογραφία με τη γάτα και τον άγιο Πέτρο που βαριέμαι να ψάξω άλλο, ρε γατώτο;


----------



## Elsa (May 25, 2013)

Αυτό το είχα ξαναβάλει αλλού θαρρώ, αλλά για λόγους τάξεως, το ξαναβάζω στο σωστό νήμα:















Κι ένας γάτος-φρουρός από το Νέο Κόσμο που με κοιτούσε απειλητικά:


----------



## bernardina (May 26, 2013)

daeman said:


> Πού στο γάτο είναι εκείνη η γελοιογραφία με τη γάτα και τον άγιο Πέτρο που βαριέμαι να ψάξω άλλο, ρε γατώτο;


Νιάουτη!


----------



## bernardina (May 26, 2013)

Elsa said:


>



Χαρώ τα όλα... :wub:


----------



## bernardina (May 26, 2013)

Catcatbeard


----------



## bernardina (May 26, 2013)

Oh, Romeow, Romeowww


----------



## daeman (May 26, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Catcatbeard




Duke Barbatos, cousin beardling to Felix Barbas the President, from the _Ars Gatia_ Book of _Lemegaton_ 
(_The Lesser Beards of Solomon_). Ούι, σιξ σιξ σιξ, ουσταποδώ, διαολόγατο! :devil:


Κατοκατογενειάδα, κατσουλογατογένια, με γατογένεια. Cat-bearded cat. Γαλή η γατογενειοφόρος. _Cattus felibarbatus._

Γαταπληκτικά. Ή γαταπληκτικά, όποιο βαρεθεί πρώτο.


----------



## bernardina (May 26, 2013)

Συνελήφθη κλέπτων οπώρας!


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2013)

And this one was caught in the act...


----------



## bernardina (May 26, 2013)

Ένοχες βρομόφατσες! :wub:


----------



## daeman (May 26, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Συνελήφθη κλέπτων οπώρας!
> ...



In Cheshire, hence the wide catless grin:






Oh, by the way, if you'd really like to know, he went that way.


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2013)

...
*ριγατόνι*: το καπάτσο γατί με ρίγες

*μαυριγατόνι*: το καπάτσο γατί με μαύρες ρίγες

*ρηγατόνι*: το καπάτσο γατί-άρχοντας

*αριγατόνι*: το καπάτσο γατί που γουργουρίζει με ευγνωμοσύνη

*ντόμο αρηγατόνι*: το καπάτσο γατί που γουργουρίζει με ικανοποίηση επειδή είναι άρχοντας στο σπίτι


----------



## bernardina (May 27, 2013)

daeman said:


> ...
> *ριγατόνι*: το καπάτσο γατί με ρίγες
> 
> *μαυριγατόνι*: το καπάτσο γατί με μαύρες ρίγες
> ...



:clap:

Να ανοίξει πάραυτα σιαμαίο νήμα με μαγιά αυτά τα γαταπληκτικά γαλήμματα!


----------



## bernardina (May 27, 2013)

When in doubt... take both!






Και, όχι, δεν είναι φωτοσοπιά:







Έχει και σελίδα στο φατσαμπούκι.


----------



## bernardina (May 27, 2013)

bernardina said:


> :clap:
> 
> Να ανοίξει πάραυτα σιαμαίο νήμα με μαγιά αυτά τα γαταπληκτικά γαλήμματα!



Άνοιξε και σας περιμένει!


----------



## bernardina (May 27, 2013)

The Cat of Quiet Eyes.

Quiet eyes
This cat possesses as
She sits for all the world to see,
Serene behind those quiet eyes.
I am not fooled.

She purrs and preens and watches, ever watches
Me and you and all the world go by.
So placid. Even Smiling…
Watching from behind those quiet eyes.
I am not fooled.

I look into those quiet eyes and see
A thousand questions, fears and passions
Roiling there.

She stretches, yawns…
Boredom’s essence,
Blinking sleepy, watching, quiet eyes.
And yet, I am not fooled.

We are connected,
This cat and I.
She can no more deceive me with those quiet eyes
And practiced boredoms
Than her I could deceive into believing
That ever I might tire of gazing
Deep into the mystery of her oh so lovely…
Quiet eyes.


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2013)

bernardina said:


> When in doubt... take both!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2013)

http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o17/Predictor_CA/Animals Humor/catlovethisthreadlp.jpg


----------



## bernardina (May 28, 2013)

daeman said:


> http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o17/Predictor_CA/Animals Humor/catlovethisthreadlp.jpg


And the thread loves you back, honeycat.:wub:


----------



## bernardina (May 28, 2013)

Βιβλία και γάτες. Τα υπόλοιπα είναι λεπτομέρειες.


----------



## Zazula (May 28, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το θυμάστε αυτό;


Αλλά στη δική μας δεκαετία έχουμε αυτό:


----------



## Earion (May 28, 2013)

Δεν μπορώ να ελέγξω αν έχει ξαναμπεί. Αν ναι, οι μοντεράτορες ας πράξουν κατά συνείδηση.
*
The Presidents of the United States of America. Kitty*


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2013)

Γατότουρτες (επιλογή)


----------



## bernardina (May 28, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Γατότουρτες (επιλογή)








Μας κατάστρεψες, ντοκτόρ! :glare:


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2013)

daeman said:


> C'est une chatastrophe!


A real catastrophe!


----------



## daeman (May 28, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> A real catastrophe!



Eine echte Katzestrophe! :)



bernardina said:


> Γαταίριαστο ζευγάρι.



Eine echte Kastrastrophe!


----------



## Zbeebz (May 29, 2013)

Η υπέρτατη γατογενειάδα:


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 29, 2013)

Αδιάβαστη, πάλι, Zbeebz κορίτσι μου;


----------



## Zbeebz (May 29, 2013)

Μωλέ δόκτολαααααα... Μην το θέτεις έτσι και με πληγώνεις...

Πες καλύτερα "τα μεγάλα πνεύματα συναντώνται", χεχεχε

Αυτά παθαίνει κανείς όταν είναι παρορμητικό ζώδιο κι έχει και καιρό να μπει!


----------



## daeman (May 29, 2013)

Zbeebz said:


> Η υπέρτατη γατογενειάδα:
> ...



Ζμπιμπζζζ, δεν θέλω να σε κακοκαρδίσω, αλλά μπιζάρεις τρίτη: Πανξουγατόνι ένα εκεί, Πανξουγατόνι δύο με σχολιασμό. 
Ξέρω, φταίει ο Νάρκισσος με την ηχώ... ώ... ώ... :)


Με τέτοια γενειάδα και την Zbeebz παρούσα, ZZ Top, Catfish Blues:






Ντιπ ντάουν και ντέρτι.


----------



## Zbeebz (May 29, 2013)

Τέτοιες γενειάδες, τις φαντάζομαι να τις πλένουνε με τους κόπανους ρουστίκ γιαγιάδες σε αφρισμένο ποτάμι! :-D


----------



## daeman (May 29, 2013)

...
Ε, τι ρουστίκ γιαγιάδες, τι ρουστίκ παππούδες. Κι ο Μισισισιπής αφρίζει συχνά-πυκνά.


----------



## bernardina (May 30, 2013)

*Κιθαρίστας ή ντράμερ;*








Σμπιμπζζζζζ, μη στενοχωριέσαι, κορίτσι μου. Repetitio είπαμεεε!


----------



## Marinos (Jun 1, 2013)

*Καριέρα στον κινηματογράφο αρχίζει ο πιο κατσούφης γάτος του κόσμου*

Η Grumpy Cat, η σιαμέζα γάτα που είναι μονίμως μουτρωμένη και έχει γίνει εδώ και ένα χρόνο μεγάλη σταρ του Διαδικτύου, ετοιμάζει... βαλίτσες για το Χόλιγουντ, καθώς πρόκειται να πρωταγωνιστήσει σε ταινία, όπως ανακοίνωσε ο μάνατζέρ της Μπεν Λάσις


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 1, 2013)

Χμμμ, μένει να βρούμε ποια είναι η φίλη του Νίκελ... ;)


----------



## Marinos (Jun 1, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Χμμμ, μένει να βρούμε ποια είναι η φίλη του Νίκελ... ;)



Ωχ, βρέθηκα και γω στο Παγξιγατόνι δηλαδή!


----------



## bernardina (Jun 2, 2013)

Ειναι υπεροχα, αναπτυσσονται ευκολα και δινουν τη δικη τους χρωματιστη πινελια στον κηπο η το σπιτι. Αλλα ειναι εξαιρετικα επικινδυνα, αν εχετε γατες. Οι κρινοι (λιλιουμ) ειναι θανατηφορα τοξικοι για τα μικρα μας αιλουροειδη και δυστυχως αυτο πολλοι ανθρωποι δεν το γνωριζουν. Ο Διεθνης Συνδεσμος Κτηνιατρων για τις Γατες, International Society of Feline Medicine (ISFM) , που δημιουργηθηκε το 1996 και εχει ξεκινησει παγκοσμια καμπανια και στην Ευρωπη, προειδοποιει: "Ολα τα μελη του κρινου ειναι τοξικα για τις γατες". Αρκει ενα δαγκωμα στα φυλλα η στο πεταλο, ενα γλειψιμο της γυρης η ακομη και μια γουλια απο το νερο που εχει μεσα το βαζο με τα κομμενα κρινα για να υποστει μια γατα θανατηφορο νεφρικη ανεπαρκεια. Ολα τα λιλιουμ παραγουν μια χημικη ουσια, η οποια βρισλεται σε ολα τα μερη του φυτου και ειναι εξαιρετικα επικινδυνη για τις γατες. Ωστοσο, αυτα που θεωρουνται ακομη πιο επικινδυνα απο τα υπολοιπα ειναι τρια συγκεκριμενα ειδη (Easter lilies, Stargazer lilies και Asiatic lilies). Συμφωνα με το ISFM, μερικες γατες ειναι πιο ευαισθητες απο αλλες στην τοξικοτητα του συγκεκριμενου λουλουδιου, αλλα και στις συνεπειες απο την επαφη μαζι του. Μερικα μικρα αιλουροειδη καταφερονουν με μια μικρη θεραπεια να ξαναγινουν καλα, αλλες απαιτουν αιμοκαθαρση-μια επιπονη διαδικασια για τα γατια και δαπανηρη για τους ιδιοκτητες τους-, ενω πολλες δεν καταφερνουν να ανακαμψουν, με αποτελεσμα να πεθανουν μεσα σε λιγες μερες. Τα πραγματα ειναι ξεκαθαρα, κρινοι και γατες δεν μπορουν να συγκατοικησουν στο ιδιο σπιτι. Επιλεξτε λοιπον: Η πολυχρωμα φυτα η υπεροχα τριχωτα τετραποδα... λουλουδια με ουρα. Και μην ξεχασετε να πειτε στους φιλους σας, που αγαπουν τις γατες, πως οι γιατροι προειδοποιουν!

Κείμενο Αργυρώ Μώρου, via


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2013)

*Συνελήφθη... γάτος που έκανε λαθρεμπόριο κινητών τηλεφώνων σε ρωσική φυλακή!* (Τα Νέα)


----------



## bernardina (Jun 4, 2013)

Kαι δεν ήταν η πρώτη φορά, είχε γίνει και στη Βραζιλία.
Και οφείλω να διαμαρτυρηθώ για τη βάναυση μεταχείριση σε βάρος του κατηγορούμενου. Και οι -εξόφθαλμα- ένοχοι έχουν δικαίωμα στην ανθρώπινη γουοτέβα αντιμετώπιση!






Υπάρχει και σχετικός προβληματισμός παλαιόθεν, για την εγκληματική φυσιογνωμία των ζώων και τη δέουσα τιμωρία.

Επ' αυτού θα είχα πολλά να πω, όπως αντιλαμβάνεστε. Αυτό, δηλαδή, σε ποιο άρθρο του ποινικού κώδικα υποπίπτει και πόσο αυστηρά τιμωρείται;

Kαι θα ανεχτούμε τέτοιου είδους απειλές;

ΥΓ. Βλέπετε πόσο ανεκτικό είναι το νήμα, ε; Εεε; Καταδέχεται ακόμα και να φιλοξενήσει εχθρικές φάτσες προκειμένου να υπερασπιστεί το σωστό και το δίκαιο.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 6, 2013)

Αυτό ήταν, τελείωσε - η γατοφιλία έφτασε στα όριά της:


----------



## daeman (Jun 8, 2013)

...
Από το ηλεδελτίο του Κουίνιον, το περασμένο Σάββατο:

*Q* _From Mike Lean, Australia_: I’ve come across the phrase _wet and windy like the barber’s ca_t. Can you tell me anything about it? Why would a barber’s cat be so? Does it relate to a particular cat of fable or legend? Initial researches have yielded nothing.

*A* That’s a very old-fashioned expression, once known throughout the Anglophone countries, though not I think in the USA. It was popular in the nineteenth and early twentieth centuries but we rarely come across it now. Deputy Willie O’Dea alluded to it in the Dáil, the Irish parliament, on 26 September 2009: “There is no point coming into the House acting as the parliamentary version of the barber’s cat. We know what components made up that creature.”

I’ll bet few readers could tell Mr O’Dea what those components were. Looking into its history is complicated because one part of it was considered to be “an expression too coarse to print”, as John Camden Hotten commented in his _Slang Dictionary_ in 1864. The form that he refused to print was “full of wind and piss, like the barber’s cat”. One meaning, surely the one Mr O’Dea had in mind, was of a uselessly and unnecessarily loquacious person. That sense was made explicit in this early appearance, though in a carefully euphemised version:
He should be the very last man in Dundee to call any one a windbag, for it is a well-known fact that, among his own class as well as among those who he says are “sometimes called the working classes,” he is generally considered the very Prince of Windbags. Indeed, it is often remarked about him that he is all wind and water, like the barber’s cat.
_The Dundee Courier and Argus_, 8 Sep. 1877.​

Another version was _as poor as a barber’s cat_, which was expanded to refer to somebody who was half-starved, sickly or weak, though some later slang researchers said that it meant no more than that he was thin. Curiously, _all dolled up like a barber’s cat_ is also on record, as is _as conceited as a barber’s cat_. Give a cat a bad name, it seems, and you can insult him as much as you like.

It was low slang of the working classes, so its early history and origin are unclear. J Redding Ware argued in his _Passing English of the Victorian Era_ in 1909 that it might be a corruption of the term _bare brisket_, which he said was “also used for a thin fellow, the brisket being the thinnest part of beef”. This is imaginative but too much so to be acceptable. More plausible was the hypothesis that a cat in a barber’s shop would find little to eat and so be poor or ill-served, an idea expanded much later to explain your version of the phrase:

As he walked back he said to Mathews: “Do you know the expression — wet and windy, like the barber’s cat?”
”I know it well,” Mathews confessed. “Why the barber’s cat, I wonder?”
”A consequence of frugality,” the poet explained. “Its staple diet is hair and soapsuds.”
_Strumpet City_, by James Plunkett, 1969.​


και από το σημερινό:

*Barber’s cat* 
Several readers commented that _barber’s cat_ might be a humorous antithesis to and a play on the phrase _as fit as the butcher’s dog_. I hadn’t previously made the acquaintance of this animal. The _Oxford English Dictionary_ says it was a breed of dog but neglects to include the expression, probably because it only came into being after the entry was written in 1888 — more recent works suggest that it’s a twentieth-century expression, originally from Lancashire. It can’t be the source of the much older _barber’s cat_ but is probably a blend of it with the ancient _fit as a fiddle_. The idea is that a butcher’s dog must be healthy because it’s well fed on meat, though that might equally imply that it was fat and lazy (Australians have had the variant _full as a butcher’s dog_, to have enjoyed a substantial meal). In Francis Grose’s _Classical Dictionary of the Vulgar Tongue_ of 1788, however, _butcher’s dog_ is defined as one that can “lie by the beef without touching it, a simile often applicable to married men”. 


Of cats and dogs, barbers and butchers, barbies and butches.


----------



## SBE (Jun 9, 2013)

Απορίες: χτες πέτυχα στο Κόβεντ Γκάρντεν (που γινόταν χαμός από τον κόσμο) το τέλος μιας παράστασης όπου ο στριτ περφόρμερ ήταν μια γάτα. Δεν είδα το σώου, μόνο τη γάτα στο τέλος να χαιρετάει τα πλήθη που είχαν βγάλει τις φωτογραφικές και επευφημούσαν φωτογραφίζοντας, αλλά η απορία μου είναι: πώς καταφέρνεις να κάνεις τις γάτες να κάνουν κόλπα; Αφού υποτίθεται ότι οι γάτες κάνουν ό,τι θέλουν. Από την άλλη, έχουμε δει τίγρεις και λιοντάρια του τσίρκου. Αυτές οι απορίες εν συντομία, ελπίζω οι γατόφιλοι και γατοιδιοκτήτες να έχουν απάντηση.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 9, 2013)

SBE said:


> Απορίες: χτες πέτυχα στο Κόβεντ Γκάρντεν (που γινόταν χαμός από τον κόσμο) το τέλος μιας παράστασης όπου ο στριτ περφόρμερ ήταν μια γάτα. Δεν είδα το σώου, μόνο τη γάτα στο τέλος να χαιρετάει τα πλήθη που είχαν βγάλει τις φωτογραφικές και επευφημούσαν φωτογραφίζοντας, αλλά η απορία μου είναι: πώς καταφέρνεις να κάνεις τις γάτες να κάνουν κόλπα; Αφού υποτίθεται ότι οι γάτες κάνουν ό,τι θέλουν. Από την άλλη, έχουμε δει τίγρεις και λιοντάρια του τσίρκου. Αυτές οι απορίες εν συντομία, ελπίζω οι γατόφιλοι και γατοιδιοκτήτες να έχουν απάντηση.


SBE, αν οι γατόφιλοι είχαν απαντήσεις σ΄αυτό που ρωτάς, θα ήταν όντως γατοϊδιοκτήτες. Έτσι όπως έχουν τα πράγματα, φοβάμαι πως it's the other way around...

Με άλλα λόγια, η γάτα κάνει ό,τι θέλει. Θυμήσου κι εκείνο το πετυχημένο σκίτσο με τη γάτα του Παβλόφ... _Ποια_ γάτα του Παβλόφ; Exactly!


----------



## bernardina (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## nickel (Jun 9, 2013)

SBE said:


> Απορίες: χτες πέτυχα στο Κόβεντ Γκάρντεν (που γινόταν χαμός από τον κόσμο) το τέλος μιας παράστασης όπου ο στριτ περφόρμερ ήταν μια γάτα.



Πρώτα πας εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-they-re-a-cat&p=188305&viewfull=1#post188305
και μετά μου απαντάς:
Τον Μπομπ είδες; Γιατί ξέρω ότι κάνει εμφανίσεις στο Κόβεντ Γκάρντεν.


----------



## SBE (Jun 9, 2013)

Ναι, ναι, αυτόν είδα, μαζί με τον άπλυτο κι αχτένιστο ιδιοκτήτη του. Υπόγραφε κι αυτόγραφα (ο Μπομπ). Και είχαν και δυο βοηθούς που κουβάλαγαν τα βιβλία. Κιθάρα δεν είδα. 
Τι παθαίνω που δεν παρακολουθώ τα πρωινάδικα, κι όπως φαίνεται ούτε τη Λεξιλογία. 

ΥΓ σήμερα ο δρόμος με πήγε στο Μπρικ Λέιν, και φυσικά κάθισα στην ουρά για μπέιγκελ στο μαγαζί που είναι ανοιχτό 24 ώρες το 24ωρο. Τελευταία φορά είχα πάει εκεί ένα βράδυ πριν πολλά πολλά χρόνια, όταν τα ψωμάκια έκαναν πέντε πένες και το σάντουιτς με σολομό και Φιλαδέλφεια ήταν το πιο ακριβό στο μενού, 25 πένες. Σήμερα έδωσα 1.60 τη μισή ντουζίνα (που κάθονται τώρα στην κατάψυξή μου) και 1.60 για το σάντουιτς. Πληθωρισμός. Οι μισθοί πάντως δεν έχουν πενταπλασιαστεί από τότε. 
Σ'αυτή την τρισάθλια γειτονιά που κάποτε δεν περπάταγες τη νύχτα δεν έχουν αλλάξει και πολλά, δε μοιάζει να έχει καθαρίσει ο δήμος τους δρόμους τα τελευταία τριάντα χρόνια, μερικά μαγαζιά έχουν αλλάξει βιτρίνα κι έχει αποκτήσει μπόλικους πάγκους με πραμάτεια (κυρίως φαγώσιμα και κάτι παλιατζούρες για πέταμα που τις λένε αντίκες, π.χ. είδα σήμερα να πουλάνε έναν καμένο καναπέ, που θα ήταν αντίκα αν δεν ήταν καμένος), ενώ παντού βρωμάει κι είναι σιχαμερά. Κι όμως, γεμάτο τουρίστες και γεμάτο νεολαία που απλώς έκοβαν βόλτες ή περίμεναν στην ουρά για ένα σάντουιτς και μετά πέταγαν τα χαρτιά στο δρόμο, έφτυναν, σπρώχνονταν και λούζανε τους περαστικούς με τους καφέδες ή τις κοκακόλες που χύνονταν από το σπρωξίδι κλπ κλπ. Μια αηδία και μισή και φαντάζομαι όσο προχωράει η μέρα θα εμπλουτίζεται με μεθυσμένους στις γωνίες και όλα τα σχετικά. Ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα γιατί οι τουρίστες πάνε σε κάτι τέτοια μέρη και τι βρίσκουν στο κουρέλ λοκάλ. Και μετά ζηλεύει ο Νίκελ που δεν κάνει πικνίκ σε κανέναν ανθισμένο αγγλικό κήπο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 9, 2013)

Μα είναι γνωστό ότι, όταν φεύγεις από το στρατό (και το Λονδίνο), κρατάς τις καλύτερες αναμνήσεις. Τις αρνητικές τις πετάς.


----------



## SBE (Jun 9, 2013)

Άμα είναι έτσι, τότε τα τελευταία 20 χρόνια συνοψίζονται σε δέκα λεπτά.


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2013)

SBE said:


> Άμα είναι έτσι, τότε τα τελευταία 20 χρόνια συνοψίζονται σε δέκα λεπτά.


Το τελικό αποτέλεσμα έχει να κάνει με υποκειμενικές εκτιμήσεις, αλλά, ναι, σύμπτυξη χρόνου, χρονοσύμπτυξη!
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?13504-Timelapse


----------



## Palavra (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## daeman (Jun 10, 2013)

...
Money (That's What I Want) - Josie and the Pussycats

[video=youtube;SbSAbI5ksmg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=SbSAbI5ksmg[/video]


----------



## Earion (Jun 10, 2013)

Καταπληκτικά τα κορίτσια :up:


----------



## bernardina (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## bernardina (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## bernardina (Jun 14, 2013)

Simon's Cat. The blog... site... pure bliss :wub::wub:
Διαδώστε!!! :clap:


----------



## Zbeebz (Jun 18, 2013)

Γατολάτρες αλλά χωρίς γατί; Στείλτε μου πμ και μπορεί να σας βολέψω!

Υπογραφή,
λα γκραντ γατοπροξενήτρ Zbeebz


----------



## bernardina (Jun 24, 2013)

Το ποίημα της Pangur Ban

To γατόνημα ευχαριστεί με πολλά γουργουρητά τον δόκτορα και, φυσικά, τον Ρογήρο. Χρρνν.


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2013)

Ο γάτος μου ο Τομ με τόμιγκαν αντιδρά σε δηλώσεις των ζόμπι του 81.


----------



## Themis (Jun 26, 2013)

You've _cat _to be _kitten _me right _meow_


----------



## bernardina (Jun 27, 2013)

Bwwaiiimmmzz



Spoiler










:twit:


----------



## bernardina (Jul 1, 2013)

Και το 'λεγε η μάνα τους: Παρατήστε, βρε πια το διάβασμα διάβασμα διάβασμα. Μάθετε και λίγη ποντικοκυνηγητική, λίγη χουρχουρισματική, λίγη δινωκοιλιτσαγιαχαδική, γιατί σας βλέπω να μένετε όλες στο ράφι! Θεέ μου, και μου το λέγανε να μην πάω μ' εκείνο τον κουλτουρόγατο γιατί θα βγάλω βλαμμένα γατιά...


----------



## bernardina (Jul 2, 2013)

Gustav Klimt


----------



## daeman (Jul 2, 2013)

.......





_Klimt and his cat_, Sioned Sova-Jones .................._Klimt and his cat_ (simply "Katze") 
Gouache on Paper 1993...................................by Berenice Capatti, Illustrated by Octavia Monaco,
..............................................................και μερικά άλλα καλά βιβλία για να γνωρίσουν την τέχνη τα παιδιά.







Cats and their Klimt Kiss, Anna Wischin 
....................................................................................


----------



## Elsa (Jul 2, 2013)

Δεν είναι με γάτα; μπα...


----------



## bernardina (Jul 2, 2013)

Χαχαχα, αυτό πάει να πει καμουφλάζ! Hidden in plain view και μάλιστα στην αγκαλιά του εχθρού. :laugh:


----------



## bernardina (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## SBE (Jul 4, 2013)

Βιντεοπροβοκάτσια


----------



## daeman (Jul 4, 2013)

...
Νυχτεριδοπροβοκάτσια νυχτεριδοπροβοκάτα:







"I am Catwoman, hear me purr."


----------



## daeman (Jul 4, 2013)

...
"I am Catwoman, hear me roar."






"Be gentle, it's my first time..."

"I have days when I just feel I look like a dog. " 
~Michelle Pfeiffer


----------



## Palavra (Jul 4, 2013)

Η πιο ωραία κατγούμα είναι η Χάλι. Όλα κι όλα. :)


----------



## daeman (Jul 4, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Η πιο ωραία κατγούμα είναι η Χάλι. Όλα κι όλα. :)
> ...



Yes, visually stunning, although it's like comparing chocolate to cream: de gustibus et coloribus...

Nevertheless, she did wear the raspberry beret for that one (sizzling but razzing) ;):






Only two winners of the award have actually shown up and accepted their awards in person, Halle Berry for _Catwoman_ and Sandra Bullock for _All About Steve_; both were also winners of the Academy Award for Best Actress, the former for _Monster's Ball_, and the latter for _The Blind Side_, which she won the following night.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 4, 2013)

SBE said:


> Βιντεοπροβοκάτσια


Μα είναι γνωστό ότι πάντα dog >>> cat.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 5, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Μα είναι γνωστό ότι πάντα dog >>> cat.



Well, sometimes, cat >>> duck?


----------



## daeman (Jul 6, 2013)

The Cat's Pajamas


----------



## bernardina (Jul 7, 2013)

Ha! You want shaming? You _like_ shaming? You _crave_ shaming! Well, _here's _shaming to your heart's content --and then some!:devil: Not sorry, people! Not sorry at all, any of them!
*Αίσχος *για σκύλοι!:laugh:


----------



## Zazula (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## bernardina (Jul 11, 2013)

Caution. Graphic images (child/animal abuse). Use discreetly.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 21, 2013)

Because only a cat could ever pull _this _off! ;)


----------



## daeman (Jul 21, 2013)

...
*κατακλυσμός* (_*cat-a-clysm*_; they come in clusters clysters, κλητήρες κλυστήρες): 






It's raining cats (and dogs). 


The French equivalent hurts a bit less, though: _Il pleut des cordes_, or it's raining ropes. 
There goes _*chataclysme*_ down the drain. Ντουπ, _*catadoupe*_.


----------



## daeman (Jul 21, 2013)

...
*κατάρρους*, _επίθ_. Που ρέει ορμητικά προς τα κάτω, ορμητικός: μη βουλομένους διαπεράν τον ποταμόν κατάρρουν τούτον όντα (Βίος Αλ. 3074). [μτγν. επίθ. _κατάρρους_]






Αχ, κατάρα! Δεν τα κατάφερε.  Επέζησε όμως.

Προσοχή: το _*catfall*_ είναι ψευδόφιλο. Οι γάτες δεν πάνε στο Ναυτικό, που να τις κρεμάσεις ανάποδα στο μεσιανό κατάρτι.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 21, 2013)

daeman said:


> Οι γάτες δεν πάνε στο Ναυτικό, που να τις κρεμάσεις ανάποδα στο μεσιανό κατάρτι.





Οι ναυτικοί στα φορτηγά πάντα μια γάτα τρέφουν, 
που τη λατρεύουνε, χωρίς να ξέρουν το γιατί, 
κι αυτή, σαν απ’ τη βάρδια τους σχολάνε κουρασμένοι, 
περήφανη στα πόδια τους θα τρέξει να τριφτεί.

Τα βράδια, όταν η θάλασσα χτυπάει τις λαμαρίνες, 
και πολεμάει με δύναμη να σπάσει τα καρφιά, 
μέσα στης πλώρης τη βαριά σιγή, που βασανίζει, 
είναι γι’ αυτούς σαν μια γλυκιά γυναικεία συντροφιά.

Της έχουν πάντα στο λαιμό μια μπακιρένια γύρα, 
για του σιδέρου την κακή αρρώστια φυλαχτό, 
χωρίς όμως, αλίμονο, ποτέ να κατορθώνουν
να την φυλάξουν απ’ το μαύρο θάνατο μ’ αυτό.

Γιατί είναι τ’ άγρια τα μάτια της υγρά κι ηλεκτρισμένα
κι έτσι άθελα το σίδερο το μαύρο τα τραβά, 
κι ουρλιάζοντας τρελαίνεται σε ένα σημείο κοιτώντας
φέρνοντας δάκρυα σκοτεινά στους ναύτες και βουβά.

Λίγο πριν από το θάνατον από τους ναύτες ένας, 
αυτός όπου είδε πράματα στη ζήση του φριχτά 
χαϊδεύοντας την, μια στιγμή στα μάτια την κοιτάζει
κι ύστερα μες στη θάλασσα την άγρια την πετά.

Και τότε οι ναύτες, που πολύ σπάνια λυγά η καρδιά τους, 
πάνε στην πλώρη να κρυφτούν με την καρδιά σφιχτή, 
γεμάτοι μια παράξενη πικρία που όλο δαγκώνει, 
σαν όταν χάνουνε θερμή γυναίκα αγαπητή.

Νίκος Καββαδίας. Οι γάτες των φορτηγών.

Μπέκα τώρα να βάλεις το τραγουδάκι.:s


----------



## daeman (Jul 21, 2013)

bernardina said:


> ...
> Νίκος Καββαδίας. Οι γάτες των φορτηγών.
> 
> Μπέκα τώρα να βάλεις το τραγουδάκι.:s


Οι γάτες των φορτηγών - Νίκος Καββαδίας / Ξέμπαρκοι 






Κάποτε είχα μια γάτα... Μια μικρή μαύρη γάτα. Το μαύρο έχει πάντα ιδιαίτερη γοητεία... Ψόφησε καθώς ψοφούν όλες οι﻿ γάτες που τις πιάνει το σίδερο στα καράβια... Όταν την έριξα στη θάλασσα και γύρισα για να τη σκεφτώ στη συνηθισμένη μου θέση ένιωσα κάτι να τρέχει μέσα στο στήθος μου για πολλή ώρα και κατάλαβα πως έκλαιγα μέσα μου. Δεν είν' ωραίο να κλαίει κανείς χωρίς δάκρυα.
~Νίκος Καββαδίας - Το Ημερολόγιο Ενός Τιμονιέρη


Κάποτε είχαμε έναν γάτο. Ένα μεγάλο μαυριγατόνι, τον Ζάστρα. Πέθανε στα χέρια μου. «Αχ...» έφη Ζαρατούστρα. 
Από τότε άλλο γατί δεν πήρα. Δεν είν' ωραίο να κλαίει κανείς χωρίς δάκρυα.


----------



## SBE (Jul 22, 2013)

Τι σημαίνει "τις πιάνει το σίδερο";


----------



## daeman (Jul 22, 2013)

SBE said:


> Τι σημαίνει "τις πιάνει το σίδερο";



Ιατρική εξήγηση δεν έχω, όμως βρήκα ένα γλωσσάρι ναυτικής ορολογίας  στο έργο του Καββαδία που γράφει:

*λαμαρίνα*, η : βεν. lamarin : λεπτό μεταλλικό έλασμα / αρρώστια που προσβάλλει και τρελαίνει τις γάτες στα φορτηγά πλοία _
(η λαμαρίνα η λαμαρίνα όλα τα σβήνει «_Kuro Siwo»)

κι από άλλο κείμενό του:

Ένα σπιτάκι στην εξοχή. Να κοιμάσαι μια βραδιά στα δύο χρόνια. Δίχως γυναίκα στο πλάι σου. Το πρωί να σαλπάρεις…
Πάλι το ντάκα ντούκου της μηχανής, η μυρωδιά της λάντζας, η βαπορίλα, ο μάγερας που κόβει τα νύχια του με το μαχαίρι της κουζίνας. Βάρδια γιερνέ, γιατάκι με κοριούς, επισκευές, μυρωδιά της μοράβιας, πίσσα βρασμένη, απόπατοι δεξαμενής, νερό θολό στο μπουγέλο. Νερό με τρίχες από λιοντάρια, ποταμίσιο, μαγαρισμένο από κροκόδειλους, βρωμόλογα στο τραπέζι, τσικνισμένο ριζόγαλο, βλαστήμια για καλημέρα, αρρώστια της λαμαρίνας. Σκάτζα βάρδια με τράβηγμα από το χοντρό δάχτυλο του ποδιού. Βίρα. Φούντο. Σταυροδρόμι…
Σκάτζα βάρδια. Μπαταρίες στη φόρτιση. Ένα πιοτό;... 
- Δός μου τη μποτίλια. 
- Είναι σπασμένη. Άμα τελειώσεις θα σου δώσω ένα γυαλί. Καταλαβαίνεις… 

text: Νίκος Καββαδίας – Βάρδια, εκδόσεις Άγρα 1989.

Της φυλακής το σίδερο.


----------



## nickel (Jul 22, 2013)

Μια σχολική παρουσίαση του ποιήματος (εδώ) αναφέρει:

Η γάτα του καραβιού κινδυνεύει από την «αρρώστια του σιδέρου». Είναι μια ασθένεια που προσβάλλει τις γάτες, όταν μένουν για πολύ καιρό μέσα σ' ένα πλοίο και βλέπουν συνέχεια σίδερο. Αρχικά, το βλέμμα τους χάνει τη γρηγοράδα και την κινητικότητά του και κατόπιν τρελαίνονται.

Οι ναυτικοί προσπαθούν να προφυλάξουν τη γάτα από αυτόν τον αργό θάνατο, φορώντας της ένα φυλαχτό. Ποτέ, όμως, δεν καταφέρνουν να τη γλιτώσουν από την αρρώστια αυτή κι έτσι ένας από τους ναυτικούς, αυτός που έχει ζήσει πιο πολλές άσχημες καταστάσεις στη ζωή του και είναι πια συνηθισμένος, αναλαμβάνει να πετάξει τη γάτα στη θάλασσα όταν βλέπει ότι είναι ετοιμοθάνατη. Και φυσικά, μετά από αυτήν την πράξη, κάθε ναυτικός απομονώνεται για να θρηνήσει το χαμό της.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 22, 2013)

Κι επειδή κάθε νόμισμα έχει (τουλάχιστον) δύο όψεις... ;)

Ορίστε και οι θαλασσόγατοι. 

Που μέχρι και ο σερ Ουίνστον υποκλίνεται στο μεγαλείο τους.


----------



## daeman (Jul 22, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Κι επειδή κάθε νόμισμα έχει (τουλάχιστον) δύο όψεις... ;)
> 
> Ορίστε και οι θαλασσόγατοι.
> ...



Καλά το λες, τουλάχιστον δύο όψεις. Καραβόγατος ή όχι, ο Lucifer Sam του Σιντ Μπάρετ:






Lucifer Sam, Siam cat
Always sitting by your side
Always by your side
That cat's something I can't explain

Ginger, ginger you're a witch
You're the left side
He's the right side
Oh, no!
That cat's something I can't explain

_Lucifer go to sea
Be a hip cat, be a ship's cat
Somewhere, anywhere
That cat's something I can't explain_

At night prowling sifting sand
Hiding around on the ground
He'll be found when you're around
That cat's something I can't explain

Though the lyric frequently refers to Lucifer Sam as a cat, some speculation has arisen as to whether this was in fact 1960s slang ("a hip cat") for a man, real or imagined, in some type of relationship with Barrett's then-girlfriend, Jenny Spires (referred to in the song as "Jennifer Gentle"). However, Sam was simply Barrett's domestic feline; the track was originally called "Percy the Rat Catcher" during the recording sessions, which took place during April–June 1967. Barrett was on fire, singing about a ginger Siamese pussy named Jennifer! Mixes in some magik references with nautical allusions and packs it with some great music.
http://www.sydbarrettpinkfloyd.com/2009/06/pink-floyd-lucifer-sam.html


----------



## SBE (Jul 22, 2013)

Δηλαδή στα ξύλινα πλοία δεν τρελλαίνονται οι γάτες, ε;
Πάντως στο λήμμα της Βίκης περί ναυτικών γατών δεν λέει τίποτα για αρρώστιες κι αναρωτιέμαι μήπως είναι κανένας δικός μας μύθος.


----------



## daeman (Jul 22, 2013)

...
* The Cat*, by Lawrence Ferlinghetti, from _These Are My Rivers_ (1955)

....The cat 
..........licks its paws and 
lies down in
......the bookshelf nook
............She
......can lie in a 
..........sphinx position
...without moving for so
..........many hours and then turn her head
.......to me and
..........rise and stretch
and turn 
..her back to me and
lick her paw again as if
......no real time had passed
...It hasn't 
......and she is the sphinx with
......all the time in the world
..........in the desert of her time

..The cat
....knows where flies die
........sees ghosts in motes of air
............and shadows of sunbeams
She hears 
...the music of the spheres and
the hum in the wires of houses
.........and the hum of the universe
.........in interstellar spaces
............but
........prefers domestic places
...........and the hum of the heater
http://writersalmanac.publicradio.org/index.php?date=2001/03/24


----------



## bernardina (Jul 25, 2013)

The Meowsterpiece


----------



## Palavra (Jul 25, 2013)

Ωραίο :)


----------



## bernardina (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## daeman (Jul 28, 2013)

...
Black Cat - J.J. Cale & Christine Lakeland


----------



## bernardina (Jul 31, 2013)

They also steal beds, sofas, desks, laptops, dinner tables, armchairs, laps...


----------



## Irini (Jul 31, 2013)

No they don't! They own all of these. In fact they own everything. We merely get to use some things as their faithful servants.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 7, 2013)

Can Lucy, 39, really be the oldest cat in the world? (Or is it just a shaggy dog story?)




A family has discovered their cat is the oldest in the world after reaching its 39th birthday.
Pet Lucy was born way back in 1972 when Ted Heath was Prime Minister and petrol was 33p a gallon.
Cat experts say she has clocked up the equivalent of 172 human years - and cats live to be about 15 on average which means Lucy has more than doubled her life expectancy.
Lucy is still fit as a fiddle - and catches mice in the garden.


Και επί τη ευκαιρία, επειδή εμείς εδώ κυρίως γλωσσολογούμε: ;)

Shaggy dog story = an extremely long-winded anecdote characterized by extensive narration of typically irrelevant incidents and terminated by an anticlimax or a pointless punchline.


----------



## SBE (Aug 7, 2013)

Κάποιος ξέχασε να πει στο παιδάκι ότι οι γονείς του αντικατάστησαν τη γάτα του με μια ίδια όταν την πάτησε το λεωφορείο. Δύο φορές. 
Κάποιος ξέχασε να του πει ότι δεν υπάρχει Αη-Βασίλης.


----------



## nickel (Aug 7, 2013)

SBE said:


> Κάποιος ξέχασε να πει στο παιδάκι ότι οι γονείς του αντικατάστησαν τη γάτα του με μια ίδια όταν την πάτησε το λεωφορείο. Δύο φορές.
> Κάποιος ξέχασε να του πει ότι δεν υπάρχει Αη-Βασίλης.


Χα χα! Όχι απαραιτήτως η εξήγηση, αλλά η γάτα της φωτογραφίας δεν είναι ούτε μια μέρα πάνω από τα εφτά. Αλήθεια, πώς μπορεί η επιστήμη να ανακαλύψει την ηλικία ενός ζώου (που δεν είναι απολίθωμα);


----------



## Zazula (Aug 7, 2013)

Το πρώτο πράγμα που κοιτάνε είναι τα δόντια, αλλά δεν ξέρω τι συν-πλην δίνει αυτή η μέθοδος, ούτε αν έχει κάποιο άνω όριο πέρα απ' το οποίο είναι αδύνατη η ακριβής ηλικιακή εκτίμηση. Άνθρακας 14;


----------



## daeman (Aug 12, 2013)

...
Curiosity killed the cat...


----------



## bernardina (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 16, 2013)

*Η γάτα «έλυσε» το έγκλημα*

(Εκείνο το Λέισεστερ...)


----------



## bernardina (Aug 16, 2013)

Elemeowntary, Waaatson!


----------



## Themis (Aug 16, 2013)

Οι τρίχες καρφώνουν το κλεφτρόνι
Γάτες, γουρούνια, δολοφόνοι


----------



## SBE (Aug 17, 2013)

Γάτες...


----------



## bernardina (Aug 20, 2013)

Cat-certo.






Τη Νόρα ασφαλώς τη γνωρίζετε. Αν όχι, ιδού. Και στο youtube

Επίσης λίγα λόγια για τον συνθέτη και μαέστρο Mindaugas Piečaitis


----------



## bernardina (Aug 24, 2013)

Caught red-pawed.

Ζεματίστηκε το αγαπάκι μου... :wub: :wub:


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2013)

Του πέσανε τ' αφτιά κυριολεκτικά....


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 27, 2013)

Οι γάτες του Ερμιτάζ ποζάρουν, με στολές και παράσημα (Ναυτεμπορική) και σε ρωσική ιστοσελίδα


----------



## bernardina (Aug 27, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Οι γάτες του Ερμιτάζ ποζάρουν, με στολές και παράσημα (Ναυτεμπορική) και σε ρωσική ιστοσελίδα



Το να επισκεφτώ το Ερμιτάζ αποτελούσε, χρόνια τώρα, ένα από τα κορυφαία "θέλω" στη λίστα με τα 50 πράγματα που θέλω οπωσδήποτε να κάνω πριν πεθάνω. Μόλις ανέβηκε μερικές θέσεις! :laugh:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 27, 2013)

Δεν ήξερες για τον γατοστρατό του Ερμιτάζ; Πάρε ένα (από πολλά) ρεπορτάζ, ντοκιμαντέρ κλπ:


----------



## bernardina (Aug 27, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν ήξερες για τον γατοστρατό του Ερμιτάζ;



Με μεγάλη μου ντροπή, ομολογώ πως όχι... :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 27, 2013)

Ε, (και) γι' αυτό υπάρχει η Λεξιλογία... :)


----------



## Marinos (Aug 27, 2013)

Τεράστια γάτα έχει σπείρει τον πανικό στους δρόμους του Ντιτρόιτ

(με ένα μπέρδεμα του γκουγκλομεταφραστή, μάλλον, στη φράση _κάποιος είχε φέρει παράνομα στη χώρα τη γάτα, που μοιάζει πολύ την λεοπάρδαλη-νάνο που ζει κανονικά στη Νότια Αφρική_)


----------



## nickel (Aug 27, 2013)

«Είναι *ψηλή*, έχει μακριά πόδια, τεράστια ουρά και μικρό κεφάλι» λέει ένας κάτοικος της περιοχής που *ήρθε πρόσωπο με πρόσωπο με το ζώο*.

Μιλάμε για πολύ ψηλή γάτα. Ή πολύ κοντό κάτοικο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 27, 2013)

:lol: Μπορεί να είχε σκύψει κάτω από το ΙΧ του, να δει το γατάκι που νιαουρίζει...


----------



## Marinos (Aug 27, 2013)

Big Cat On The Loose In Detroit May Be Hybrid Savannah Breed


----------



## nickel (Aug 27, 2013)

Μάλιστα. Δεν τη λες ακριβώς και «ψιψίνα».

Έχει το σουλούπι του σερβάλ, αλλά με γκρίζο τρίχωμα.

Για τον λεπταίλουρο σερβάλ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?196-Τα-γενέθλια-της-Τσίτας&p=2739&viewfull=1#post2739


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 28, 2013)

Σκότωσαν την τεράστια γάτα που έσπερνε τον τρόμο στο Ντιτρόιτ!


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σκότωσαν την τεράστια γάτα που έσπερνε τον τρόμο στο Ντιτρόιτ!






> Αμέσως μετά τα ρεπορτάζ η γάτα βρέθηκε νεκρή από σφαίρα. Κάποιος πανέξυπνος κάτοικος προφανώς την είδε ως απειλή.



Όπως γνωρίζουμε και από άλλο νήμα, οι ΗΠΑ είναι η χώρα με το υψηλότερο ποσοστό οπλισμένων ηλιθίων.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 30, 2013)

Συνταγματάρχης Nιάου, ο πιο μαλλιαρός γάτος στον κόσμο


----------



## bernardina (Aug 30, 2013)

It's true!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 31, 2013)

Ψιψίνες και τεχνολογία.


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2013)

Οπότε, νά τι συμβαίνει!


----------



## Zazula (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 3, 2013)

Μιάου!


----------



## bernardina (Sep 3, 2013)

Wow!!


----------



## daeman (Sep 3, 2013)

...
*Work It, Kitty*
Though the idea is shitty
the presentation creepy
— I'd go for something gritty 
'cause real cats do get cooties —
I think you'll find some pussies
that'll make you say "Them cuties!"

















via BuzzFeed


----------



## bernardina (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## natandri (Sep 9, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω αν το έχετε δει -με τη λογική ότι αν η μία είναι υπέροχη, οφείλουμε να την πολλαπλασιάσουμε!
http://www.lifo.gr/team/tadaima/41452


----------



## bernardina (Sep 9, 2013)

The more, the mewoerrier...


----------



## bernardina (Sep 17, 2013)

....


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2013)

...
Cat Creeps - Medeski, Martin & Wood


----------



## bernardina (Sep 25, 2013)

Λατρεμένη διαφήμιση! Δεν πετάς τίποτα! (Τα χέρια της κυρίας με έχουν μαγέψει...)


----------



## daeman (Sep 25, 2013)

...
*"*I took over 1000 pictures in Greece and this is the only one anybody wants to see:



"


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 25, 2013)

daeman said:


> ...
> I took over 1000 pictures in Greece and this is the only one anybody wants to see:


Εκτός από τη φωτογραφία, διασκεδαστικά είναι και τα σχόλια που τη συνοδεύουν.


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 1, 2013)

Ατόνησε λίγο το νήμα...


----------



## bernardina (Oct 3, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Κι επειδή κάθε νόμισμα έχει (τουλάχιστον) δύο όψεις... ;)
> 
> Ορίστε και οι θαλασσόγατοι.
> 
> Που μέχρι και ο σερ Ουίνστον υποκλίνεται στο μεγαλείο τους.




Τελικά ο σερ Ουίνστον το 'χε με τις γάτες. Χμ... Ενδιαφέρον.


----------



## daeman (Oct 3, 2013)

...
Bloom - Gypsy & The Cat


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Από τον φανταστικό σκύλο με την αυτάρκεια στο παιχνίδι του Χαρούμενου ξυπνήματος, βρέθηκα σ' αυτό το γατοβίντεο, που είναι εγγυημένα ξεκαρδιστικό!


----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2013)

bernardina said:


> ...
> Και τότε οι ναύτες, που πολύ σπάνια λυγά η καρδιά τους,
> πάνε στην πλώρη να κρυφτούν με την καρδιά σφιχτή,
> γεμάτοι μια παράξενη πικρία που όλο δαγκώνει,
> ...



GABRIELLE DIDOT, Νίκος Καββαδίας

Το βράδυ ετούτο κάρφωσε μ’ επιμονή το νου μου
κάποια γυναίκα που άλλοτες εγνώρισα, κοινή,
που ωστόσο αυτή ξεχώριζεν από τις αδελφές της,
γιατί ήταν πάντα σοβαρή, θλιμμένη και στυγνή.

Θυμάμαι που την πείραζαν συχνά τ’ άλλα κορίτσια,
γελώντας την για το ύφος της το τόσο σοβαρό,
και μεταξύ τους έλεγαν, αισχρό κάνοντας σχήμα,
πως θα συνήθιζε κι αυτή σιγά με τον καιρό.

Κι αυτή, ψυχρή και σιωπηλή, καθόταν στη γωνιά της,
ενώ μια γάτα χάιδευε με αυτάκια μυτερά
κι ένα σκυλί που δίπλα της στεκόταν λυπημένο –
ένα σκυλί οπού ποτέ δεν κούναε την ουρά.

Κι έμοιαζ’ η γάτα, που αυστηρή την κοίταζε στα μάτια,
η πλήξη ως να ‘ταν, που με μάτια κοίταε ζοφερά,
και το σκυλί που εδάγκωνε το κάτασπρό της χέρι,
η τύψη ως να ‘ταν έμοιαζε, που δάγκωνε σκληρά.

Πολλές φορές περίεργες την εκυκλώναν σκέψεις
και προσπαθούσε – μου ’λεγε- συχνά να θυμηθεί,
το νου της βασανίζοντας τις ώρες της ανίας,
όσους μαζί της είχανε μια νύχτα κοιμηθεί.

Ώρες πολλές εκοίταζα τα σκοτεινά της μάτια
κι ενόμιζα πως έβλεπα βαθιά μέσα σ’ αυτά
τρικυμισμένες θάλασσες, νησιά του αρχιπελάγους
και καραβάκια που έφευγαν με τα πανιά ανοιχτά.

Απόψε αναθυμήθηκα κάποια κοινή γυναίκα
κι ένα τραγούδι εσκάρωσα σε στυλ μπωντλαιρικό,
που ως το διαβάζεις, σιωπηλέ, παράξενε αναγνώστη,
γελάς γι’ αυτόν που το ‘γραψε, με γέλιο ειρωνικό.






Marika with her dog and cats (1968), Marevna (Marie Vorobieff / Мария Воробьёва-Стебельская)


----------



## daeman (Oct 11, 2013)

...
*Roar! Hear this adorable white lion cub test her voice*






A lion in sheep's clothing, bleating.:laugh:

Oct. 4, 2013
Serbia’s Belgrade Zoo welcomed its newest — and perhaps most adorable — resident, a rare white lion cub, eight days ago. On Thursday, the press got a glimpse of the little pipsqueak (emphasis on squeak), who was born to parents Masha and Wambo.

The 2.8-pound cub is one of 11 white lions living at the Belgrade Zoo. Her birth is a special one as there are only an estimated 500 white lions living in captivity around the world, and the animal is all but extinct in the wild. A color mutation gave rise to their snowy coats, which are considered sacred among some South African tribes and highly sought after by hunters. 

Check out her pitifully adorable roaring attempts in the video above, and just try not to squeal through these sweet photos:













Photos: Marko Djurica / Reuters


----------



## bernardina (Oct 11, 2013)

daeman said:


> Check out her pitifully adorable roaring attempts in the video above, and just try not to squeal through these sweet photos



I tried. I really did...


----------



## daeman (Oct 11, 2013)

bernardina said:


> I tried. I really did...



Well, as Phoebe would say:

Squeaky cat, squeaky cat, what are they showing you?
Squeaky cat, squeaky cat, it's not your fault! :laugh:


----------



## bernardina (Oct 11, 2013)

Girls’ Favorite Things Brought Together: 25 Diptychs of Hot Guys and Kittens ;)


----------



## daeman (Oct 19, 2013)

...
The Joker - Fatboy Slim featuring Bootsy Collins






Backup: http://vimeo.com/10769566, http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xkb6ci_fatboy-slim-the-joker_music


----------



## daeman (Oct 22, 2013)

...
*Sir, what are you do...ohhhh*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 23, 2013)

Pet moggy survives after he was shot with crossbow bolt

Κι άλλες φωτογραφίες (άρθρο στα γερμανικά) εδώ.

Εφτάψυχος!


----------



## bernardina (Oct 25, 2013)

catyphean task! :wub:


----------



## bernardina (Oct 25, 2013)

....


----------



## daeman (Nov 3, 2013)

...
Σε θέλω - Βαγγέλης Γερμανός + Αρβανιτάκη + Σαββόπουλος






Δεν ακούς που ρονρονίζω σαν ερωτευμένος γάτος...


----------



## daeman (Nov 12, 2013)

...
Cats and Boys - Club des Belugas







Wildcats Gotta Move


----------



## bernardina (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 23, 2013)

The purrrfect thread. Because nobody's purrrfect, unless they're a cat.... το ξέρουν ακόμη και οι σκύλοι.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 23, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> The purrrfect thread. Because nobody's purrrfect, unless they're a cat.... το ξέρουν ακόμη και οι σκύλοι.


Awwwww :wub::wub:


----------



## bernardina (Nov 23, 2013)

Hell, yeah!


----------



## daeman (Nov 23, 2013)

...
For dog's and goodness' sake (and ours), yeah!   :laugh:


----------



## bernardina (Nov 23, 2013)

daeman said:


> ...
> For dog's and goodness' sake (and ours), yeah!   :laugh:


What? Replacing NHPs?  :twit:


----------



## daeman (Nov 23, 2013)

bernardina said:


> What? Replacing NHPs?  :twit:



For Nominal HorsePower, please visit that thread. :twit: Hippity hip horsay!

OK, OK, I'll be gone, doggone.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 25, 2013)

Είναι χρήσιμες οι γάτες;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 25, 2013)

Μέχρι που φτάσαμε στις μεγάλες πόλεις, τις μυοκτονίες, τα ποντικοφάρμακα και μας εξοστρακίσατε από τη ζωή σας. Φτάσαμε να είμαστε εμείς τα μιαρά πλάσματα που δέχονται κλοτσιές και τα ανεκδιήγητα «ψιιιιτ παλιόγατα».​
Θυμάμαι όταν ήμουν φοιτήτρια στην Κέρκυρα ότι οι ντόπιοι φόλιαζαν συστηματικά τις γάτες. Με αποτέλεσμα να έχουν μεγάλο πρόβλημα με τους αρουραίους (και όχι ποντίκια), οι οποίοι είναι χοντροί και θρεμμένοι. :devil:


----------



## bernardina (Dec 6, 2013)

Count Bossy von Litter :lol:


----------



## Palavra (Dec 6, 2013)

Doctor Fluffy McPaws. :)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 10, 2013)

I've never understood why women love cats. Cats are independent, they don't listen, they don't come in when you call, they like to stay out all night, and when they're home they like to be left alone and sleep. In other words, every quality that women hate in a man, they love in a cat. -- Jay Leno
Από: http://www.greatdreams.com/cats/cats2.htm


----------



## bernardina (Dec 10, 2013)

Well... it might be that cats don't pee on the toilet seat...


----------



## daeman (Dec 10, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Well... it might be that cats don't pee on the toilet seat...






O RLY? Ask Charlie:


daeman said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bernardina (Dec 10, 2013)

ON the toilet seat. ON. ON

Like dis :curse:



Spoiler


----------



## daeman (Dec 10, 2013)

bernardina said:


> ON the toilet seat. ON. ON
> ...



Yeah, right, all cats have William Tell's genes, they're right on the mark every time :


----------



## daeman (Dec 20, 2013)

...
Pet Me Poppa - Vivian Blaine & and the Goldwyn Girls (aka Miss Adelaide and her Alley Kitten)






Yowl rooowr...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 25, 2013)

Χρρρόνια πολλά! Καλά Χρρριστούγεννα!







Από εδώ.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 25, 2013)

Meeewwwy Cwistmassss


----------



## daeman (Dec 25, 2013)

...
Καλήν ημέρανιαου, άρχοντες
κι αν εί- κι αν είνιαου ορισμός σας
να ειπώ κι εδώ «Χρόνιαου πολλάου»
στο νιάου, στο γατοσπιτικό σας...





_'Fur'_, Bill Gekas


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2013)

*— Και τι εννοείς ότι θα κατεβαίνω μέσα στα σπίτια από τις καμινάδες;*​


----------



## bernardina (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Chwiskas, Santa Paws!  :wub::wub:


----------



## Zazula (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Zazula (Dec 26, 2013)

Η ανακάλυψη του προφανούς:


----------



## bernardina (Dec 27, 2013)

Όταν θέτεις απλοϊκά ερωτήματα παίρνεις τις απαντήσεις που σου αξίζουν... :twit:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 27, 2013)

Τέτοια υπαρξιακά προβλήματα μόνο από κυνόφιλους διατυπώνονται. Οι γατόφιλοι ξέρουν...


----------



## bernardina (Dec 27, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τέτοια υπαρξιακά προβλήματα μόνο από κυνόφιλους διατυπώνονται. Οι γατόφιλοι ξέρουν...


----------



## bernardina (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## daeman (Dec 31, 2013)

...
I'm climbing up the Christmas tree neow!


----------



## daeman (Dec 31, 2013)

...
Art imeowtates life, and I'm Santa Claws!






You may not believe in Santa, but there's no doubt about Claws.
In case Kris does show up, I'll show him what Kringle Cringe is all about. 
We're gonna have a showdown a snowdown.


----------



## daeman (Dec 31, 2013)

...
Stray Cat Strut / You're a mean one, Mr. Grinch - Brian Setzer


----------



## Elsa (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## daeman (Jan 13, 2014)

...





Sidney Wang: What that? 
Jamesir Bensonmum: Oh, it's nothing, sir. Just the cat. 
Sidney Wang: That cat? You feed cat dog food? 
Jamesir Bensonmum: I'm afraid he's a very angry cat, sir. Mr. Twain had him "fixed," and he didn't want to be.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## bernardina (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## daeman (Jan 15, 2014)

...
Kitty, by Racey







turned to Mickey, by Toni Basil






They took the kitty out of it. Squeaky. :s


----------



## daeman (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## daeman (Jan 19, 2014)

nickel said:


> *...*
> Ρώτας:
> Τι εγώ ’χω γεννηθεί να σε ημερώσω, Καίτη, και να σε κάνω από άγρια Καίτη, Καίτη βολικιά, σαν κάθε άλλη Καίτη σπιτικιά.
> 
> ...



—Τι εγώ ’χω γεννηθεί να σε ημερώσω, κάτη, και να σε κάνω από άγριο κάτη, κάτι βολικό, σαν κάθε άλλον κάτη σπιτικό.
—Ναι, καλά, «αγαπητό και βολικό». Μ' αυτό το πλευρό να κοιμάσαι εσύ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 29, 2014)

*What Do Cats Think About Us? You May Be Surprised* (_National Geographic_)


----------



## SBE (Feb 7, 2014)

Και για όσους θέλουν κι άλλα ζωάκια, εδώ κι εδώ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 7, 2014)

Εντάξει δεν έχει _μόνο_ γάτες, αλλά έχει _και _γάτες. Πολλές γάτες.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2014)

Καλά, σας έχω και φρέσκο πράγμα, μόνο γάτες, εγγυημένα γέλια.


----------



## daeman (Feb 9, 2014)

http://bizarrocomics.com


----------



## daeman (Feb 11, 2014)

...


----------



## bernardina (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## daeman (Feb 14, 2014)

Upside down, gal, you turn me
Inside out and round and round


----------



## bernardina (Feb 16, 2014)

Pickles The 20-Pound Cat Proves That Sometimes Bigger Really Is Better 

Pickles is my name, a whole catta love is my game. :wub:

Nicknamed *"Catasaurus Rex"* for his impressive size, Pickles was found abandoned in a cat carrier on the side of the road. The hefty animal, who reportedly weighs more than 20 pounds, also suffers from feline immunodeficiency virus -- a condition that can eventually lead to heavily weakened immune systems in infected animals.
But fortunately for the super-sized cat, he had one impressive thing on his side: his gargantuan heart.

"Despite his tough start, he is just about the nicest kitty in the world," read the animal adoption site Petfinder's description of Pickles. "He likes to be held and hugged and cuddled and would be happiest in a home with someone who enjoys the same."







ΥΓ. Παίζει να είναι και πατριωτάκι η καινούργια μανούλα, ε; ;)


----------



## daeman (Feb 16, 2014)

...
Sooner or later, I _will _get the hang of this:







There is indeed something fishy here, but I can't quite put my paw on it:


----------



## daeman (Feb 17, 2014)

...
Χ-Cats Origins: Wolfeline







X-Cats Origins: Psychlops


----------



## daeman (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## daeman (Feb 18, 2014)

...
Ένας γάτος από γενιά - Τζένη Βάνου & Τρίο Μπελκάντο






(Η Τζένη Βάνου τραγουδά Μίμη Πλέσσα, Νο 1)

Ένας γάτος από γενιά 
Που τον έτρεμε η γειτονιά
Είδε πριν ένα μήνα
Κάποια ψιψίνα 
Γεμάτη τσαχπινιά

Νιάου νιάου παρακαλεί
Μα η γάτα η στρουμπουλή
Χαρακτήρα δεν δείχνει
Κι όλο τον ρίχνει
Κι αυτός μελαγχολεί

Και μια βραδιά
Τον έπιασε η καρδιά
Και στα στραβά
Πιστόλι ο μικρός τραβά

Δακρυσμένοι τρέξαν εκεί
Όλοι οι γάτοι οι ρομαντικοί
Και κρυμμένοι στην άκρη
Ρίξανε δάκρυ
Μέχρι κι οι ποντικοί


----------



## daeman (Feb 19, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Gustav Klimt





daeman said:


> _Klimt and his cat..._.



Enki Bilal and his cats:


----------



## daeman (Feb 19, 2014)

...
Henri Matisse (born in _Cateau _-Cambrésis) and his muse mews:


----------



## daeman (Feb 20, 2014)

...


*Jacques Prévert*
|
*Ζακ Πρεβέρ*
*LE CHAT ET L'OISEAU*
|
*Ο Γάτος και το Πουλί
*
|
Un village écoute désolé|
Ένα ολόκληρο χωριό ακούει θλιμμένο

Le chant d’un oiseau blessé|
Το τραγούδι ενός πληγωμένου πουλιού

C'est le seul oiseau du village|
Είναι το μοναδικό πουλί του χωριού

Et c’est le seul chat du village|
Κι είναι ο μοναδικός γάτος του χωριού

Qui l'a à moitié dévoré|
Που το μισόφαγε

Et l'oiseau cesse de chanter|
Και το πουλί σταμάτησε να τραγουδάει

Le chat cesse de ronronner |
Ο γάτος σταμάτησε να νιαουρίζει

Et de se lécher le museau|
Και να γλείφει τη μουσούδα του

Et le village fait à l'oiseau|
Και το χωριό ετοιμάζει στο πουλί

De merveilleuses funérailles|
Κηδεία επίσημη

Et le chat qui est invité|
Κι ο γάτος είναι καλεσμένος

Marche derrière le petit cercueil de paille|
Προχωρεί πίσω από ένα μικρό αχυρένιο φέρετρο

Où l’oiseau mort est allongé|
Όπου είναι ξαπλωμένο το νεκρό πουλί

Porté par une petite fille|
Το φέρετρο σηκώνει ένα μικρό κορίτσι

Qui n’arrête pas de pleurer |
Το κορίτσι αυτό δεν σταματάει να κλαίει

Si j’avais su que cela te fasse tant de peine|
Αν ήξερα που σου ’κανα τόσο κακό

Lui dit le chat|
Λέει ο γάτος στο κορίτσι

Je l’aurais mangé tout entier|
Θα το είχα φάει ολόκληρο

Et puis je t’aurais raconté|
Κι ύστερα θα ’λεγα

Que je l’avais vu s'envoler|
Πως το είδα να πετάει ψηλά να φεύγει

S'envoler jusqu’au bout du monde|
Μέχρι τα πέρατα της γης

Là-bas où c'est tellement loin|
Κάτω εκεί τόσο μακριά

Que jamais on n'en revient|
Απ’ όπου κανείς ποτέ δε γυρίζει

Tu aurais eu moins de chagrin|
Ίσως τότε πονούσες λιγότερο

Simplement de la tristesse et des regrets|
Έτσι απλά θα λυπόσουν μονάχα.

Il ne faut jamais faire les choses à moitié.|
Ποτέ δεν πρέπει ν’ αφήνουμε κάτι μισό

|
_Histoires et d'autres histoires_
.|
«Θέαμα και Ιστορίες», μτφρ. Γιάννης Βαρβέρης, εκδ. Ύψιλον


----------



## daeman (Feb 22, 2014)

...
Cat Scratch Fever (1969) - Peter Ivers' Band with Yolande Bavan


----------



## bernardina (Mar 9, 2014)

What’s new, pussycat? 

Grumpy Cat, Keyboard Cat and other felines are helping cats (and their owners) build careers on and off YouTube

Oh, yeah! Cats have the power to make or break you! Hear them purrrrrrrr.


----------



## daeman (Mar 10, 2014)

A wild-long tailed macaque monkey has adopted an abandoned kitten at Ubud's Monkey Forest in Bali
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1472289276319513&set=a.1438787356336372.1073741828.1438782976336810&type=1


----------



## SBE (Mar 13, 2014)

Cat holds family hostage


----------



## bernardina (Mar 13, 2014)

First World War British intelligence officers on the Western Front suspected two cats and a dog of spying for the Germans
Read the story: Cats of war: Animals suspected by British of spying on WW1 trenches

Rumors about the dog's family being kept hostage by inconspicuous accomplices of the two cats, so that he comply and collaborate, are considered fictitious and a piece of malevolent anti-feline propaganda.


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2014)

Αυτό νομίζω ότι δεν το έχουμε — και είναι ξεκαρδιστικές όλες τους:

*Thirteen Cats Who Are Trying To Seduce You*


----------



## daeman (Mar 14, 2014)

Αμερικανιές, αλλά γελάς.
Cats Are Democrats, Dogs Are Republicans


----------



## daeman (Mar 17, 2014)

...
*The Rum Tum Tugger*



nickel said:


> Το 2005 κυκλοφόρησε από τις εκδόσεις Άγρα, σε μετάφραση Παυλίνας Παμπούδη και Γιάννη Ζέρβα το βιβλίο του T.S. Eliot _Old Possum’s Book of Practical Cats_, με ελληνικό τίτλο _*Το εγχειρίδιο πρακτικής γατικής του γερο-Πόσουμ*_.
> 
> Αναζητώ λοιπόν τη μετάφραση τού _The Rum Tum Tugger_ και ιδιαίτερα της παρακάτω στροφής (αν δεν μ' αρέσει, θα κάνουμε διαγωνισμό ρίμας εδώ).
> 
> ...




_The Rum Tum Tugger is a Curious Cat:
If you offer him pheasant he would rather have grouse.
If you put him in a house he would much prefer a flat,
If you put him in a flat then he'd rather have a house.
If you set him on a mouse then he only wants a rat,
If you set him on a rat then he'd rather chase a mouse._


----------



## bernardina (Mar 24, 2014)

Only with my permishun, dawg. :devil:


----------



## daeman (Mar 28, 2014)

Caturday


----------



## daeman (Mar 29, 2014)

...
Duo miaulé - _L'enfant et les sortilèges: __Fantaisie lyrique en deux parties_ 






Music: Maurice Ravel, Libretto: Colette 
From the the 1987 Glyndebourne production of Ravel's _L'Enfant et les Sortileges_, designed by Maurice Sendak and directed by Frank Corsaro. Cynthia Buchan (The Child), Fiona Kimm (The Cat), Malcolm Walker (The Tom Cat), Simon Rattle conducts the London Philharmonic Orchestra.

Κι εδώ στο 25':20":






Opera de Liege 2013, Direction Musicale: Philippe Gerard


----------



## daeman (Mar 29, 2014)

...
The *Duetto buffo di due gatti* ("humorous duet for two cats") is a popular performance piece for two sopranos which is often performed as a concert encore. The "lyrics" consist entirely of the repeated word "miau" ("meow"). Sometimes it is also performed by a soprano and a tenor.

Pauline Tinsley & Elizabeth Vaughan





To celebrate Pauline Tinsley's 80th birthday, Elizabeth Vaughan joins her at a WNO gala in 1996.


Και μερικές φορές από χορωδία, όπως αυτή: Παιδική Χορωδία ROSARTE






http://rosartechoir.wordpress.com

While the piece is typically attributed to Gioachino Rossini, it was not actually written by him, but is instead a compilation written in 1825 that draws principally on his 1816 opera, _Otello_. Hubert Hunt, in his biography of Robert Lucas de Pearsall, _Robert Lucas Pearsall: the Compleat Gentleman and His Music, 1795-1856 _(Chesham Bois,1977), putatively claims that the compiler was Pearsall, who for this purpose adopted the pseudonym "G. Berthold".


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 8, 2014)

Δεν θυμάμαι αν το έχουμε ξαναβάλει το _Scientific Americat_, οπότε:


----------



## daeman (Apr 22, 2014)

Costas said:


> Γάτα ο Κινέζος!


*CATable par Ruan Hao*

Vous aurez sans doute remarqué que les animaux et plus particulièrement les chats partagent de plus en plus nos intérieurs et nos habitations.
Le designer Ruan Hao du studio LYCS, basé à Hangzhou et à Hong Kong, vient de livrer cette table baptisée CATable et qui transforme notre mobilier en un espace de jeux pour les chats. Il peuvent effectivement se faufiler et jouer dans les trous et les recoins créés au sein du plateau de la table. Le résultat donne un mobilier au design organique et contemporain.

*Pour en savoir plus sur Ruan Hao, cliquez ici*
*Photos © LYCS*


----------



## bernardina (Apr 23, 2014)

Ενδοτραπέζιος γάτος. Neat!


----------



## daeman (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## daeman (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## daeman (Apr 26, 2014)

The pied piper of Katzeln


----------



## daeman (Apr 27, 2014)

A catfie: a cat fired up.


----------



## Themis (Apr 28, 2014)

Εδώ ο κόσμος καίγεται και η γάτα σελφίζεται; Μάλλον για *cat*atonic την κόβω...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 28, 2014)

Μπα, εμφανής, κακής ποιότητας γατοσοπιά.


----------



## daeman (Apr 29, 2014)

Happiness is a dry cat, mama...


----------



## bernardina (Apr 29, 2014)

If I fits, I drips sleeps.  :wub:


----------



## daeman (Apr 29, 2014)

bernardina said:


> If I fits, I drips sleeps.  :wub:








No dripping, pretty please...


----------



## daeman (Apr 29, 2014)

Happiness is a warm spot, mama...


*30 Cats Who Have Mastered The Art Of Sleep-Fu *(Η τέχνη του Ζαμάν Φου)


----------



## bernardina (Apr 29, 2014)

Copycat


----------



## daeman (Apr 29, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Copycat



 :up:

printer-friendly (and a cat scan to boot)


----------



## daeman (Apr 30, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Copycat


----------



## nickel (May 1, 2014)

Αυτά δεν τα είχα ξαναδεί. Και είναι από τις πιο ξεκαρδιστικές συλλογές:

(Ένα τρίλεπτο 2ο μέρος που αναφέρει στο τέλος είναι αδιάφορο.)






Εντυπωσιακό είναι και το γατί που έμαθε να ανοίγει το σύρτη του κλουβιού:


----------



## bernardina (May 4, 2014)




----------



## daeman (May 4, 2014)

...
"That Brando new boy certainly leaves nothing to be desired, does he, Ting Ling?" Vivien exclaimed.








"Let her goggle all she likes," said Marilyn to Mitsou, "I've got him branded."





​http://misslindsaylane.blogspot.gr/2012/03/silver-screen-actors-and-actresses-with.html

Your turn, Bern. :)


----------



## bernardina (May 4, 2014)

Well... how 'bout the birthday girl and her Holy Golightcat? ;) 






Via the *Cat*alyst.


----------



## daeman (May 4, 2014)

...
She did indeed catly-walk-lightly on the catwalk early in her career, didn't she?

Από κει που μας έπεψες, έναν ξεχώρισα αμέσως —και μία, σαν μια Σιαμέζα που κάποτε είχε ένας φίλος: 






Zappa with cross-eyed sweet siamese

"'Cross-eyed'? _Frankly,_ my dear, I don't give a damn! If _you _freak out with that, go eat that yellow snow."


----------



## bernardina (May 4, 2014)

Οh, I knew you would... ;)


----------



## daeman (May 7, 2014)

...
Between the kitten and the deep blue sea
Between a rock and a sunny, seaside place






Μεταξύ Γάττας και Χάρυβδης (ω χαρώ τη)
Μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω θάλασσα. Κι αυτή εκεί, αχάλαγη.


----------



## bernardina (May 9, 2014)




----------



## daeman (May 10, 2014)

Περιμένοντας το πλεόνασμα...

Οι προσεκτικοί θα παρατηρήσουν ότι οι γάτες έχουν πολλαπλασιαστεί τεχνητά (όπως και το «πλεόνασμα», βέβαια ).


----------



## daeman (May 11, 2014)

...
Eddie Izzard on Cats and Dogs


----------



## Elsa (May 12, 2014)




----------



## bernardina (May 12, 2014)

Κόμματα, μπρε! Κόμματα!


----------



## bernardina (May 13, 2014)

*Η Σουίκα γύρισε!*
Γάτα που χάθηκε στο τσουνάμι του 2011 επέστρεψε σπίτι τρία χρόνια αργότερα

Η Σουίκα είναι μια συμπαθητική μαύρη γάτα που χάθηκε μετά το τσουνάμι που χτύπησε την Ιαπωνία το 2011. Οι ιδιοκτήτες της, τυχεροί οι ίδιοι καθώς το σπίτι τους δεν καταστράφηκε, έκαναν πολλές προσπάθειες να την εντοπίσουν μέχρι που το πήραν απόφαση. Εκείνη όμως τούς διέψευσε και επέστρεψε.
Όπως γράφει η εφημερίδα Asahi Shimbun, οι ιδιοκτήτες του κατοικίδιου, ένα ζευγάρι ηλικιωμένων, έκαναν αγώνα επί τρεις μήνες να την εντοπίσουν.
Τελικά, η γάτα κατέληξε σε ένα κέντρο προστασίας ζώων. Οι υπεύθυνοι έβαλαν και αγγελία μήπως και εμφανιστούν οι ιδιοκτήτες.
Ένας υπάλληλος του κέντρου είδε στο κολάρο της ένα «ταλαιπωρημένο» χαρτί με τα στοιχεία της. Ειδοποίησε τον Καζούκο και την Τακέο Γιαμαγκίσι, οι οποίοι δεν έκρυψαν τη χαρά τους.
«Είναι σαν όνειρο» είπε η Τακέο. Πάντως, δεν έχει γίνει σαφές πώς κατάφερε να επιβιώσει, αλλά το κουδουνάκι στο κολάρο δείχνει ότι κάποιος άλλος είχε αναλάβει την περίθαλψή της.


----------



## daeman (May 13, 2014)

Elsa said:


> Αυτό το είχα ξαναβάλει αλλού θαρρώ, αλλά για λόγους τάξεως, το ξαναβάζω στο σωστό νήμα:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pavlov's Cat - Eddie Izzard






Από το 1':20" κι ύστερα: 
Pavlov's dog you all know about, but you never heard of his cat results, did you? 
If he'd published those, he'd just have been finished.

Pavlov's cat results
Day 1: Rang bell, cat fucked off.
Day 2: Rang bell, cat went and answered the door.
Day 3: Rang bell, cat said he'd eaten earlier.
Day 4: Went to ring bell on Day 4 but cat had stolen the batteries.
Final day, Day 5: Went to ring bell with new batteries but cat put its paw on bell, so it only made a "thunk" noise. 
Then cat rang his own bell. I ate food.


----------



## cougr (May 15, 2014)

This ain't no scaredy-cat!


----------



## Irini (May 15, 2014)

This one is though!


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2014)

#423:

Η λέξη είναι *mischievous* και προφέρεται /ˈmɪstʃɪvəs/.

Το λάθος είναι αρκετά συνηθισμένο ώστε να έχει και χωριστό λήμμα στο Wiktionary:
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/mischievious


----------



## daeman (May 15, 2014)




----------



## bernardina (May 15, 2014)

Irini said:


> This one is though!



However, I believe that this one takes the banana peel the cake


----------



## cougr (May 16, 2014)

nickel said:


> #423:
> 
> Η λέξη είναι *mischievous* και προφέρεται /ˈmɪstʃɪvəs/.
> 
> ...



Αυτό τώρα από πού προέκυψε;


----------



## daeman (May 16, 2014)

cougr said:


> Αυτό τώρα από πού προέκυψε;



Επειδή στο βίντεο του #423, στο 1':58" ο παρουσιαστής το προφέρει "μιστσίβιας", προφανώς ο Νίκελ το παρατήρησε και σκέφτηκε να το επισημάνει, cougr. ;)


----------



## cougr (May 16, 2014)

Lol! Είχα δει μέχρι το 1:57 (no kidding!) και μετά το παράτησα. Thanks, daeman!


----------



## Irini (May 16, 2014)

Εμείς αλλού κινήσαμε γι' αλλού κι αλλού η ζωή; the attention span of a kitten? squirrel!! ? μας πάει

Για ΧανσΖιμερμική μουσική έψαχνα (τέλειο background) εδώ κατέληξα! Αφήνω τα λογοπαίγνια για τους μαέστρους.


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2014)

​


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Zazula (May 18, 2014)

Η μόνη γάτα που ανέβηκε στο 1 (απ' το 0 όπου είναι όλες οι υπόλοιπες) της κλίμακας χρηστικότητας:


----------



## daeman (May 18, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Η μόνη γάτα που ανέβηκε στο 1 (απ' το 0 όπου είναι όλες οι υπόλοιπες) της κλίμακας χρηστικότητας:
> ...



Να παίρνουν μαθήματα μερικοί μερικοί... 

Για άλλο όμως ήρθα εδώ: 
Scatman (Ski-Ba-Bop-Ba-Dop-Bop) Catman (Scoopin' all the poop in the litter box) - The Cat Man featuring Pixie Kitty






Ελληνιστί: ο Κατοσκάτμαν.


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2014)

Από τις φωτογραφίες αυτής της συλλογής:


----------



## daeman (May 20, 2014)

...
Η γατοκυρά (ο γατοκύρης λείπει)






Italian:
*gattara* _f _(_plural _gattare) (_masculine:_ gattaro*): Person (female) who feeds stray cats; cat lady

βλ. επίσης το επίθετο _*πολυγατικός*_ -ή -ό

* αφού λέτε ότι είναι female person, το _masculine _gattaro το βάλατε για να βρίσκεται, μπας και; 
Μπα, άλλες γατούλες θα χαλβαδιάζουν μάλλον οι γάταροι, αν και πιθανότερο είναι να παίζουν με πουλάκια.


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2014)

*Cats Stealing Dog Beds: The Supercut 2013 Compilation *

Το είδα στο in.gr. Από τα ωραιότερα βιντεάκια με σκύλους και γάτες.


----------



## daeman (May 23, 2014)

...
If You're Ever Down In Texas, Look Me Up - Tom Cat







Is You Is or Is You Ain't My Baby - Tom Cat


----------



## daeman (May 28, 2014)




----------



## bernardina (May 28, 2014)

I'm a weaw white tigew. Heaw me woaw! :wub:








Ps. Did you notice the names? ;)


----------



## SBE (May 28, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Ps. Did you notice the names? ;)



Ο μικρός Ομπάμα αναρωτιέμαι γιατί...


----------



## daeman (May 30, 2014)

...
Fishies - The Cat Empire






Wow didi didi, I just had to look
I said wow didi didi, how those hips they shook
Eye patch, tongue ring, little black book
Welcome, fishies, to my hook


----------



## bernardina (Jun 1, 2014)

Metal Cats: Hardcore Metal Musicians Pose With Their Cats







Now, who's the meowr meowtaller of the two, eh?


----------



## daeman (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Marinos (Jun 6, 2014)

> Μόλις ξύπνησα από τον οκτάωρο ύπνο μου και λίγο πριν ξανακοιμηθώ συνειδητοποίησα κάτι τρομερό. Για πρώτη φορά στα 7 χρόνια που ζω, ένιωσα το συναίσθημα της βαρεμάρας. [...] Αυτά, μόνο που σκέφτηκα τι πρέπει να κάνω κουράστηκα, πάω να κοιμηθώ για δέκα ώρες να πάρω δυνάμεις.


(Έχω βαρεθεί πολύ, θα αρχίσω το πλέξιμο)


----------



## daeman (Jun 8, 2014)

Marinos said:


> (Έχω βαρεθεί πολύ, θα αρχίσω το πλέξιμο)



The diary of sad cats everywhere






inspired by The Best Of "First-World Cat Problems"

Dear diary, the authorities have removed the pair of black pants from the couch. There is no longer any place for me to sleep. I have vomited three times in protest but there is no sign that anything will change. My only other hope for rest is on the computer keyboard which is nearby. But sadly no one is currently using it. I will wait. 

Dear diary, my food dish is now only half full. It is obvious that I will soon starve to death. I have repeatedly tried to draw attention to my predicament with the authorities but they are clearly either stupid, deaf, or just cruel. This may be my last entry. 

Dear diary, It has come to my attention that the authorities have two hands but seem to have made it the sadistic policy only to pet me with one of them at a time. Half of love is just, lo- which is how I feel. My spirit is breaking. 

Dear diary, I have decided to plead with the authorities to rub my belly. I think it will do me good in my current condition. I would like to receive two rubs exactly. A third one, and I will bite the shit out of them as per protocol. Wish me luck. 

Dear diary, the water dish continues to vex me. the authorities seem to taunt me with this cruel liquid that has neither smell nor distinguishing visual markings. A sad anniversary, this is the 900th day that my nose has been unintentionally wetted. 

Dear diary, yesterday I put in a simple request regarding the door to the garden but seemingly out of sheer spite the authorities refused to hold the door open long enough for me to decide whether to go outside or inside... or outside... or inside. 

Dear diary, the authorities have punished me for taking a crap on the living room floor. This despite my efforts to distribute the litter evenly throughout the house. I am convinced that they are mad men, devoid of reason. 

Dear diary, the squirrel was back again today. It mocks me. I will try and release my mind from this torment and groom myself. For four hours. 

Dear diary, I have been stalking an insect on the wall for the past three days now. All of my attempts to capture it have been thwarted. However today, on further inspection, I found out that the insect was in fact a thumb tack. There is no logic in this place. 

Dear diary, it is three in the morning. The authorities have closed the door to the bedroom. I can only assume that they have forgotten about me and have left me here to die. As a last resort I will stand post for the rest of the night and sing the song of my people in hopes that they rescue me. 

Dear diary, when the authorities poop, I have tried to poop in the bathtub litter box with them, in a show of solidarity. I have yet to experience any gratitude. 

Dear diary, my attempts to destroy the terrible plant have all been for naught. somehow, almost as if by some evil magic, a new one has appeared in its place. I will have to start over now. Like Sisyphus, I am bound to hell.

ashow.zefrank.com/episodes/123


----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2014)

...
Epic Tiger Release in Far East Russia






Ilona, Borya and Kuzya, three orphaned Siberian (aka Amur) tigers rescued after their mothers were killed by poachers, are released back to the wild in Russia. Only 360 of these rare creatures exist in the wild. IFAW, the International Fund for Animal Welfare worked with partners in far east Russia to rescue and rehabilitate these amazing animals. For more info, visit http://ifaw.org


----------



## Zazula (Jun 12, 2014)

.
.
NSFWish:




.
.
Raining cats and dogs:


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2014)

Τελικά πρέπει να είμαστε ευγνώμονες σ' αυτό το είδος για τις ατέλειωτες ώρες γέλιου που μας έχει προσφέρει, ιδίως τώρα που τα γιουτιουμπάκια τους έχουν γίνει ανάρπαστα. Μου κίνησε το ενδιαφέρον το κομμάτι στα 11:40 του πρώτου βίντεο (υπάρχει μόνο του εδώ). Τι ακριβώς γυρεύουν εκεί τα πουλιά; Τι επιδιώκουν; Η εξήγηση υπάρχει σε άλλο βίντεο και λέει:



Spoiler



Τα πουλιά προσπαθούν να απασχολήσουν τα γατιά για να μην προσέξουν τις φωλιές με τα πουλάκια που πρέπει να βρίσκονται κάπου εκεί κοντά.


----------



## daeman (Jun 13, 2014)

...
Stray Cat Blues - Rolling Stones


----------



## bernardina (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## daeman (Jun 14, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Visitgreece.gr said:
> 
> 
> > The majority of the Greek forests are natural and not technical.
> ...






....








....


----------



## Elsa (Jun 14, 2014)

Περισσότερα εδώ: If I Fits, I Sits: 20 Cats That Prove There Is No Space Too Tight…


----------



## bernardina (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## daeman (Jun 16, 2014)

...
Marlowe tries to feed his cat - opening sequence of Robert Altman's _The Long Goodbye_






A blonde kitty, more or less —and a couple of blonde kittens along the way.


----------



## daeman (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2014)

daeman said:


> ...
> Marlowe tries to feed his cat - opening sequence of Robert Altman's _The Long Goodbye_
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_u0uo0TxS-I
> 
> A blonde kitty, more or less —and a couple of blonde kittens along the way.




Ομολογώ ότι δεν είχα δει την ταινία και το βιντεάκι ήταν γερή σκουντιά. Αφού την είδα, μελέτησα (Ebert, Wikipedia, imdb) και, μέσα σ' όλα, ανακάλυψα ότι ο Τσάντλερ δεν είχε γράψει την ευφυέστατη εισαγωγή με το τάισμα της γάτας. (Γενικώς, το βιβλίο του έχει γίνει αγνώριστο.)

Altman did not read all of Chandler's book and instead utilized _Raymond Chandler Speaking_, a collection of letters and essays. He gave copies of this book to the cast and crew, advising them to study the author's literary essays. The opening scene with Philip Marlowe and his cat came from a story a friend of Altman's told him about his cat only eating one type of cat food. Altman saw it as a comment on friendship.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Long_Goodbye_(film)

Από τα πολλά ωραία του φόρουμ!


----------



## bernardina (Jun 18, 2014)

Τι υπέροχος γάτος! :wub:


----------



## bernardina (Jun 18, 2014)

10 Cats Who Wear Human Clothes Better Than You


Εγώ για μια μπλούζα blouse ξεκίνησα, κι εδώ βρέθηκα!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## daeman (Jun 18, 2014)

...
Έτσι ξεκίνησε κι ο Ζαζουλόγατος κι έγινε μετά ο Σουπερκάμπτης! 
Αντανακλαστικάτης.

Ή μήπως τον ζαχαρώνεις για αντι·κατη·στάτη του;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 19, 2014)

How to deactivate a cat


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2014)

Mother cats carry and control their kittens by firmly grabbing the scruff with their mouth. If you've ever seen a kitten get handled this way by its mother, you'll see that the kitten instinctively becomes still and draws its limbs close to its body. Many cats will continue to do this as adults when they are grabbed by the scruff.
http://www.wikihow.com/Hold-a-Cat-by-the-Scruff


----------



## Palavra (Jun 20, 2014)

Ο μόνος που δεν χαμπαριάζει από τέτοια είναι ο γάτος μου, μου φαίνεται... :)


----------



## Themis (Jun 20, 2014)

Υποδειγματική η προθυμία της Παλάβρας να προωθήσει την επιστημονική γνώση μέσω πειραματικής επαλήθευσης (ή διάψευσης).


----------



## daeman (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2014)

Τσαλαπετεινός: *Αυστηρώς ακατάλληλο*


----------



## bernardina (Jun 23, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τσαλαπετεινός: *Αυστηρώς ακατάλληλο*


 :wub:

Ααα, νομίζω πως θα τους χαρίσω αυτό το τραγουδάκι.


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Και για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν από σίξτις και γατούλες των σίξτις:

http://www.amazon.com/Eight-Miles-High-Georg-Friedrich/dp/product-description/B001CDLAUI
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Das_Wilde_Leben
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uschi_Obermaier


----------



## bernardina (Jun 28, 2014)

If I fits, I sits







And then I get adopted. :wub:


----------



## Palavra (Jun 28, 2014)

Μα τι γλυκουλάκι!!!


----------



## bernardina (Jun 28, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Μα τι γλυκουλάκι!!!


Γλυκουλάκι, γλυκουλάκι, αλλά σερβάιβορ! 

Red is quite a hiker. He tagged along with his human friends he just met when they were hiking up the hill. When the kitty didn’t feel like walking, he wasn’t shy to ask for assistance. “He rode on my shoulders or backpack, but insisted I hunch over. He’d sleep in my helmet, but didn’t like being carried in it as much. What worked best was letting him sleep in our jackets, with a strap around the bottom so he wouldn’t fall out,” Eric added.

Επίσης μ' αρέσει που αντί για το αυτονόητο αλλά προβλέψιμο και κοινότοπο Βlack ή Βlacky τον βγάλανε Red!


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Επίσης μ' αρέσει που αντί για το αυτονόητο αλλά προβλέψιμο και κοινότοπο Βlack ή Βlacky τον βγάλανε Red!



Σε σχέση με αυτό, οι φίλοι μας από την Αυστραλία θα μπορούσαν να συνεισφέρουν την πληροφορία ότι στην αργκό αυτής της ηπείρου *bluey* είναι ο κοκκινομάλλης — χρήση με ειρωνική προέλευση μάλλον, αλλά ας τσεκάρετε κι εδώ αν δεν βαριέστε.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 29, 2014)

Εμένα πάλι, εκείνο το “*He rode on my shoulders* or backpack,* but insisted I hunch over*...” μου θύμισε το παραμύθι με το στοιχειό της θάλασσας που κατσικωνότανε στο σβέρκο του αθρώπου και δεν έφευγε.  Ρεντ -το γλυκούλι στοιχειάκι του βουνού και του λόγκου. :wub:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 29, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Επίσης μ' αρέσει που αντί για το αυτονόητο αλλά προβλέψιμο και κοινότοπο Βlack ή Βlacky τον βγάλανε Red!


Αφού τον βρήκαν βολτάροντας :) στο *Red *River Gorge...


----------



## bernardina (Jun 29, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αφού τον βρήκαν βολτάροντας :) στο *Red *River Gorge...



Χαχα, εγώ σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση θα τον έβγαζα Muir. Από το Muir Valley. Που κάνει και πιο μέοου. :laugh:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 29, 2014)

Ναι, αλλά θα έχανες την ευκαιρία να βαφτίσεις Ρεντ έναν κατάμαυρο γατούλη. ;)


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Υπάρχει και ο Freddie Redd, πάντως. Σε άθρωπα.


----------



## daeman (Jun 29, 2014)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Υπάρχει και ο Freddie Redd, πάντως. Σε άθρωπα.


_*Shades of Redd *_:



nickel said:


> Σε σχέση με αυτό, οι φίλοι μας από την Αυστραλία θα μπορούσαν να συνεισφέρουν την πληροφορία ότι στην αργκό αυτής της ηπείρου *bluey* είναι ο κοκκινομάλλης — χρήση με ειρωνική προέλευση μάλλον, αλλά ας τσεκάρετε κι εδώ αν δεν βαριέστε.



Blues, Blues, Blues - Freddie Redd








drsiebenmal said:


> Ναι, αλλά θα έχανες την ευκαιρία να βαφτίσεις Ρεντ έναν κατάμαυρο γατούλη. ;)



Melanie - Freddie Redd


----------



## daeman (Jul 1, 2014)

...
Thomas O'Malley Cat (_The Aristocats_) - Phil Harris








Spoiler



I like a cheech-a-cheech-chee-roni
Like they make at home
Or a healthy fish with a big backbone
I'm Abraham deLacy
Guiseppe Casey
Thomas O'Malley
O'Malley, the alley cat

I've got a wanderlust
Gotta walk the scene
Gotta kick up highway dust
Feel the grass that's green
Gotta strut them city streets
Showin' off my eclat, yeah!
Tellin' my friends of the social elite
Or some cute cat I happen to meet
That I'm Abraham deLacy
Guiseppe Casey
Thomas O'Malley
O'Malley, the alley cat

I'm king of the highway
Prince of the beaulevard
Duke of the avant garde
The world is my backyard
So if you're goin' my way
That's the road you wanna seek
Calcutta to Rome or home sweet home
In Paris, Magnifique, you all

I only got myself
And this big old world
When I sip that cup of life
With my fingers curled
I don't worry what road to take
I don't have to think of that
Whatever I take is the road I make
The road of life
Make no mistake, for me
Yeah, Abraham deLacy
Guiseppe Casey
Thomas O'Malley
O'Malley, the alley cat
That's right
And I'm very proud of that, yeah!


Thomas O'Malley Cat, one line multilingual







Τσίφτης γάτος μουστακάτος (Θέμος ο μάγκας)








Spoiler



Αν είχα νόστιμα της ώρας 
δυο ψαράκια τώρα 
θα ήταν όλη δικιά μου η χώρα
Είμαι τσίφτης γάτος, γάτος μουστακάτος
Θέμος ο μάγκας, μάγκας και γυναικάς

Ανέμελα γυρνώ, κάνω τουρισμό
όλο σκόνη θα με βρεις και μην απορείς
Γυροφέρνω γειτονιές σα να 'μαι αφεντικό! Ω ναι!
Κι έτσι λοιπόν με γνωρίζουν παντού
κύκλοι απλοί κι αριστοκρατικοί 
γιατίιιι...
Είμαι τσίφτης γάτος, γάτος μουστακάτος
Θέμος ο μάγκας, μάγκας και γυναικάς

Αφέντης του κόσμου
πρίγκιψ και βασιλιάς 
δούκας της τεμπελιάς 
και της ανεμελιάς!
Γι' αυτό το ξέρουν όλοι 
τ' όνομα μου το μικρό
Καλκούτα και Ρώμη, 
Καράκας και Βόννη
ακόμη και στην Ελλάδα γνωστό

Εφτά ζωές εγώ έχω να ζήσω
μα θα ήταν πιο καλά 
να 'χα κι άλλη μια
όπου πάω και σταθώ 
δεν έχω να φοβηθώ
χορεύω, γελώ 
σ' όλους κάνω καλό
και πολλές φορές 
κάνω τον τρελό 
γιατίιιι... ναιιιι...
Είμαι τσίφτης γάτος, γάτος μουστακάτος,
Θέμος ο μάγκας, μάγκας και γυναικάς

Σωστά, εγώ είμαι όλα αυτά! Ναιιι!


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 5, 2014)

Αυτό σίγουρα το έχουμε ξαναβάλει, αλλά δεν πειράζει:
Hypertext Terminal codes explained with cats (404: [Cat] Not Found)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## daeman (Jul 6, 2014)

dharvatis said:


> Αυτό σίγουρα το έχουμε ξαναβάλει, αλλά δεν πειράζει:
> Hypertext Terminal codes explained with cats (404: [Cat] Not Found)



Και όμως, όχι: 404: Cats Not Found


----------



## bernardina (Jul 9, 2014)

Jus' checkin' if evewyphing's ok for tonite semi-final, human!







http://joyreactor.com/post/1305498


----------



## bernardina (Jul 16, 2014)

THE PURRPOSE OF PURRING – 7 INTERESTING FACTS

See also: The heeling power of cat purrs.


----------



## daeman (Jul 16, 2014)

bernardina said:


> THE PURRPOSE OF PURRING – 7 INTERESTING FACTS
> 
> See also: The heeling power of cat purrs.



To everrrything purr, purr, purr there is a rrreason purr, purr, purr
and a time to everrry purrrpose underrr heaven:
A time to be borrrn, but we do have nine lives; 
a time to chase and a time to catch;
A time to kill, a time to play with the kill; 
Always time to lounge, neverrr time for a bath...

Complete the song and purr along, pussies! :up:
Herrre's anotherrr one: 
Purrrhaps, purrrhaps, purrrhaps.


----------



## daeman (Jul 18, 2014)

Listen to the Mockingbird - Louis Armstrong


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 18, 2014)

Fonts illustrated as cats


----------



## daeman (Jul 19, 2014)

...
Stray Cat Blues - Johnny Winter


----------



## Palavra (Jul 20, 2014)

Ένα γατάκι βλέπει εφιάλτη, και η μαμά του...:


----------



## nickel (Jul 20, 2014)

Μη βάζετε τέτοια! Είναι ικανός ο Ζάζουλας να τα κάνει αβατάρα!


----------



## Zazula (Jul 20, 2014)

Το έχω ήδη στο αβαταροστάσιό μου. :)


----------



## daeman (Jul 22, 2014)

Για τη Βερναρδίνη που ξεκίνησε το νήμα. :)


----------



## bernardina (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## daeman (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## bernardina (Jul 26, 2014)

30 Melancholic Cats Waiting For Their Humans To Return

αλιευθέν χάρη στο αδελφό (...χμ..) νήμα


----------



## nickel (Jul 26, 2014)

*— Γιατί μελαγχόλησες;
— Σε λαγχόλησα; Πώς σε λαγχόλησα;*


----------



## bernardina (Jul 26, 2014)

Με αγχόλυσες!


----------



## daeman (Jul 27, 2014)

...
Catfish Blues (_Kulanjan_) - Taj Mahal & Toumani Diabaté


----------



## daeman (Jul 29, 2014)

daeman said:


> "I am Catwoman, hear me roar."
> ...


RAWRrr...






Eartha Kitt as The Catwoman on _Batman _TV Series








daeman said:


> ... "I am Catwoman, hear me purr."
> ...


Purrfect compilation 1966






"All the times the Catwomen said "purrfect" starring Julie Newmar, Lee Merriwether & Eartha Kitt. 
They also had help from Joker & Robin."


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2014)

The mewtube. 

Hang on! Is that _my _tail? Well, any tail will do. 
The stuff tall tales are made of.


----------



## daeman (Aug 1, 2014)

...
Toilet untrained cat owner (<— connect the terms as you see fit)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 3, 2014)

Ρωτήστε με!


----------



## bernardina (Aug 20, 2014)

If I eats fits, I sits.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## daeman (Sep 16, 2014)

...
Them cool cats in mellow, easy purrings:

_*The Cats*_ - Tommy Flanagan, John Coltrane, Kenny Burrell, Idrees Sulieman






1. Minor Mishap / 2. How Long Has This Been Going On? / 3. Eclypso / 4. Solacium / 5. Tommy's Tune

Bass – Doug Watkins / Drums – Louis Hayes / Piano – Tommy Flanagan
In all tracks except Gershwin's #2: Guitar – Kenny Burrell / Tenor Saxophone – John Coltrane / Trumpet – Idrees Sulieman


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2014)

...
Black Cat Bone - Lightnin' Hopkins







Black Cat Blues


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2014)

...
Black Cat Blues - Buddy Guy


----------



## daeman (Oct 1, 2014)

chapmangamo.tumblr.com


What does the fox say?


----------



## daeman (Oct 7, 2014)

...
Η γάτα - Στελλάκης Περπινιάδης


----------



## daeman (Nov 1, 2014)

...
Let's do the black cat boogie - Gibson "Gibby" Best


----------



## daeman (Nov 7, 2014)

...
Πήγ' η γάτα στο χορό (Μπούγκι σαν χορεύεις) - Μαίρη Λω






Μια φορά κι έναν καιρό 
πήγ' η γάτα στο χορό
και δε χόρευε καλά
και της κόψαν την ουρά


Boogie - Alan Dalon *theBigbanD*






Μπούγκι σαν χορεύεις
Μπούγκι, αγριεύεις
κοίτα μην την πάθεις
σαν τη γάτα, φουκαρά


----------



## daeman (Nov 14, 2014)

...
Do cats dream of Philip Dick?















www.notesontheroad.com/Philip-K-Dick-Today-s-Birthday-in-Literature-Philip-K.-Dick.html


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2014)

Για την κατσούφα «grumpy cat»:

*This 29-Year-Old Was A Waitress — Then She Got A Cat With Dwarfism, Quit Her Job, And Became A Multi-Millionaire*
http://www.businessinsider.com/meet-grumpy-cats-owner-tabetha-bundesen-2014-12
http://news.in.gr/perierga/article/?aid=1231369474


----------



## SBE (Dec 8, 2014)

Πολύ πρόωρα γερασμένη η 29χρονη, δεν είναι ζωή να σερβίρεις. Οπότε καλά που βρήκε τη γάτα και σώθηκε. 
Λείπει όμως κάτι: πώς από τη γάτα φτάσαμε στην επιχείρηση. Γιατί φυσικά δεν βγάζεις λεφτά με το να ανεβάζεις δωρεάν φωτογραφίες της γάτας σου. 
Και πώς να βγάλετε κι εσείς λεφτά από τις γάτες σας. Και τί λέει ο ατζέντης (κάπου εκεί είναι κι ο Ζαζόγατος)


----------



## daeman (Dec 28, 2014)

...
Sweet Little Pussycat - Andre Williams


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 5, 2015)

Στημένο προφανώς, αλλά οι σταρ έδωσαν τον καλύτερο εαυτό τους:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 6, 2015)

Τον αξιολάτρευτο Ζωρζ Περέκ τον έχουμε βάλει;






Μέχρι και γραμματόσημο τους έκαναν.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 10, 2015)

Ορίστε και μια θετικά φορτισμένη γάτα:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 13, 2015)

ΚΑΙ γάτα ΚΑΙ νουτέλα! Ζάάάάάζ έλα!


----------



## Zazula (Jan 13, 2015)

Αυτός είναι ο μόνος τρόπος να εμφανιστεί ο Ζαζουλόγατος — με νουτελειωτικό χτύπημα! :)


----------



## daeman (Jan 13, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Αυτός είναι ο μόνος τρόπος να εμφανιστεί ο Ζαζουλόγατος — με νουτελειωτικό χτύπημα! :)





Ανουτελείωτος ο Ζαζουλόγατος!
Ούτε τέλος έχει ούτε αρχή (άναρχος θεός γαρ), ούτε αυτός ούτε οι κάμψεις του. Δεν τον χωράει ο νους. Αείνους.

Θεέ μου, θεέ μου, γατί, με εγκατέλιπες!


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2015)

...
Cat Food - King Crimson


----------



## daeman (Feb 4, 2015)

...
*JAMES JOYCE: THE CAT AND THE DEVIL*

ON AUGUST 10, 1936, JAMES JOYCE started a letter to his grandson Stevie: "I sent you a little cat filled with sweets a few days ago but perhaps you do not know the story about the cat of Beaugency." So began what was to be Joyce's only known story written for children. First published in _Letters of James Joyce_ (1957) edited by Stuart Gilbert, this letter to Stevie has been subsequently published as a picture book in English two separate times: in 1964 by Dodd, Mead & Company, illustrated by Richard Erdoes, and in 1981 by Schocken Books (from a 1978 French edition), illustrated by Roger Blachon.

From the inside flap of the 1964 edition: "This charming little fable was written by James Joyce in a letter to his grandson "Stevie." It is an incongruous but delicious mixture of Irish wit and French folklore that explains the magic overnight construction of an actual bridge across the Loire, a very old bridge over which any young reader who might doubt the tale may still walk or ride his bike this very day."







The story is a legend that has been applied to several bridges over the years. In this version, it is the people of Beaugency who need a bridge to be built over the Loire River.

The lord mayor of Beaugency makes a deal with the Devil. The Devil will build the much-needed bridge over the Loire River in one night on the condition that the first soul to cross the bridge will belong to the Devil. Upon completion of the bridge the next morning, the mayor sends a cat across the bridge into the Devil's arms, fulfilling his end of the bargain but foiling the Devil's plans for acquiring a human soul.












The devil, needless to say, is quite perturbed, but he retires like a gentleman.

Joyce tells the story in a straightforward grandfatherly tone, but can not resist, in the end, a bit of word play and self reference.

"P.S. The devil mostly speaks a language of his own called Bellsybabble which he makes up himself as he goes along but when he is very angry he can speak quite bad French very well though some who have heard him say that he has a strong Dublin accent."​
[...]

In 2005, a Croatian edition of Joyce's book came out, illustrated by Tomislav Torjanac (see below). For more images from that edition, visit Tomislav Torjanac's website here.

We Too Were Children, Mr. Barrie
Being a Compendium of Children’s Books by Twentieth Century “Adult” Authors Currently Out of Print

Ariel S. Winter (Baltimore, MD, United States) is the author of the picture book _One of a Kind _(Aladdin) illustrated by David Hitch, and the novel _The Twenty-Year Death_ (Hard Case Crime). His new novel _Barren Cove_ (Atria/Emily Bestler Books) will be released in Spring 2016.


----------



## natandri (Feb 4, 2015)

Περιδιαβαίνοντας σ' αυτό http://wetoowerechildren.blogspot.gr/, βρήκα αυτό https://ithyspress.wordpress.com/2012/01/31/michael-caine-book-artist/ και μετά αυτό http://vimeo.com/55829996

Δεν είναι υπέροχο, ώρες ώρες, το ίντερνετ;

(προσπαθώ να επικολλήσω μια εικόνα, την πρώτη σελίδα από το βιβλίο του James Joyce "The Cats of Copenhagen", αλλά δεν τα καταφέρνω!)


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2015)

Καλύτερα να πεταχτούμε εδώ:

http://www.brainpickings.org/2012/11/02/the-cats-of-copenhagen-james-joyce/

Αλλά κάπου λέω πώς να ανεβάζουμε εικόνες. Αρκεί να βρω πού, να μην τα ξαναλέω.


----------



## daeman (Feb 4, 2015)

...
Από το νήμα για τις κοινόχρηστες εικόνες, οι οδηγίες που έγραψε ο Δρ7χ, προσαρμοσμένες γενικά για εικόνες που βρίσκουμε σε ιστοσελίδες (όσες τουλάχιστον επιτρέπουν την αντιγραφή εικόνας):



drsiebenmal said:


> ...
> Για να χρησιμοποιήσετε την εικόνα που θέλετε, επιλέγετε πρώτα την ιστοδιεύθυνση που εμφανίζεται κάνοντας δεξί κλικ πάνω στην εικόνα και την αντιγράφετε (επιλογή Αντιγραφή).
> 
> Στη συνέχεια, περνάτε στην ανάρτησή σας και πατάτε στο κουμπί *Insert Image*:
> ...



Και από το άλλο μας γατόνημα Γαλήμματα· το σιαμαίο νήμα:



daeman said:


> Αν θέλεις να φαίνεται η εικόνα στο αρχικό της μέγεθος (πάντοτε μέσα στα όρια των 800 πίξελ σε κάθε διάσταση, αν θυμάμαι καλά, που έχει το λογισμικό του φόρουμ), φροντίζεις να αποεπιλέξεις ξετσεκάρεις το κουτάκι που γράφει «Retrieve remote file and reference locally», στην καρτέλα _From URL _που εμφανίζεται πατώντας το εικονίδιο εισαγωγής εικόνας.
> 
> Με αυτό τον τρόπο, η εικόνα δεν αντιγράφεται στον σέρβερ που φιλοξενεί τη Λεξιλογία και δεν τον βαραίνει χωρίς λόγο. Ωστόσο, έτσι υπάρχει το μειονέκτημα ότι αν η εικόνα διαγραφεί από τον ιστότοπο όπου φιλοξενείται, θα πάψει να εμφανίζεται εδώ.
> 
> Η λύση που προτιμώ συνήθως όταν θέλω να προσθέσω εικόνα σε κάποιο ποστ, είτε από τον υπολογιστή μου είτε από κάποια ιστοσελίδα, είναι να την ανεβάζω πρώτα σε κάποιον αξιόπιστο ιστότοπο φιλοξενίας εικόνων (το flickr έχω διαλέξει) και μετά να την ποστάρω εδώ με το λίνκι που παίρνω από κει. Όταν δεν βιάζομαι ή δεν ξεχάσω να κάνω αυτό το επιπλέον βήμα.


----------



## natandri (Feb 4, 2015)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Οι πληροφορίες αποθηκεύτηκαν δεόντως.


----------



## daeman (Feb 4, 2015)

natandri said:


> Περιδιαβαίνοντας σ' αυτό http://wetoowerechildren.blogspot.gr/, βρήκα αυτό https://ithyspress.wordpress.com/2012/01/31/michael-caine-book-artist/ και μετά αυτό http://vimeo.com/55829996
> 
> Δεν είναι υπέροχο, ώρες ώρες, το ίντερνετ;
> 
> (προσπαθώ να επικολλήσω μια εικόνα, την πρώτη σελίδα από το βιβλίο του James Joyce "The Cats of Copenhagen", αλλά δεν τα καταφέρνω!)



You stole my little thunder little mermaid, you know. :eek1: Αυτό θα ήταν το επόμενο ποστ μου σ' αυτό το νήμα, αλλά είπα να ξεκινήσω από τον διάβολο, λόγω συγγένειας του δαιμονοσογιού με την περσόνα και τον ρόλο μου στη Λεξιλογία. Όχι πως με πειράζει, ίσα ίσα χαίρομαι που και κόπο γλιτώνω και άλλες φωνές ακούω. Επομένως, ευχαριστώ, Natandri. 

«Υπέροχο» δε θα πει τίποτα. Συχνά πυκνά, ευρημαγαλλιάζεις. Δεν πρόλαβα ακόμα να ξεψαχνίσω το We Too Were Children, Mr. Barrie, αλλά από μια διαγώνια ματιά στα ονόματα και μόνο των λογοτεχνών με τους οποίους καταπιάνεται, φαίνεται πως χτυπήσαμε καλή φλέβα.

Ορίστε και η εικόνα οι εικόνες που ήθελες, από εκεί:










Και μια ευχάριστη λεπτομέρεια:

Alysa says:
1 March, 2012 at 12:08 am
Hi, I wish to know, might it be a possibility that Ithyss Press later publish a version of “Cats of Copenhagen” which might be some ‘more’ democratic in price, for the moment I’m not able to spend 300 euro’s (or more) for the book, but it might be of interest to me, best wishes!

Ithys Press says:
7 November, 2012 at 4:49 pm
Hi Alysa. Well, it took us some time but we did it. Scribner’s ‘Cats’ might fit the bill! http://wp.me/p1VaUQ-cn

Cats of Copenhagen, by James Joyce, Illustrated by Casey Sorrow, List Price $16.99







Illustration from FINN’S HOTEL by James Joyce​


----------



## natandri (Feb 4, 2015)

Παρακαλώ, δεν κάνει τίποτα...
Ενθουσιάστηκα όταν διάβασα πως ο Μάικλ Κέιν, που επιμελήθηκε τη στοιχειοθεσία, αποφάσισε να βάλει όσο περισσότερες στριφογυριστές γατοουρές στα τυπογραφικά στοιχεία, παίρνοντας την έμπνευση από ένα ανάποδο θαυμαστικό που του θύμισε, λέει, πορσελάνινο αγαλματάκι γάτας.


----------



## daeman (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## dharvatis (Feb 21, 2015)

Η άλλη πλευρά της γάτας: Cats Whose Death Stare Will Devour Your Soul


----------



## Marinos (Feb 27, 2015)

Δαεμάνε, για το βιβλίο του Τζόυς υπάρχει και μια πολύ ωραία ελληνική μετάφραση. Μόνο εγώ το έχω δει αυτό το βιβλίο;

Στο μεταξύ: *Πώς θα ήταν αν είχες μια γάτα για προϊστάμενο στη δουλειά σου*;


----------



## daeman (Feb 27, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Δαεμάνε, για το βιβλίο του Τζόυς υπάρχει και μια πολύ ωραία ελληνική μετάφραση. Μόνο εγώ το έχω δει αυτό το βιβλίο;
> ...



Έτσι φαίνεται, μόνο εσύ, απ' όσους διάβασαν το νήμα τουλάχιστον. Και δεν είναι διαθέσιμο, άρα μάλλον δύσκολο να το δούμε. Ευχαριστώ!

Πάντως, αν το πετύχεις πουθενά, σφύρα. Ή, ακόμη καλύτερα, φωτογράφισε καμιά σελίδα και σύρε την ως εδώ, αν μπορείς.


----------



## daeman (Feb 27, 2015)

Marinos said:


> ...
> Στο μεταξύ: *Πώς θα ήταν αν είχες μια γάτα για προϊστάμενο στη δουλειά σου*;








http://www.businesscat.happyjar.com/comic/territory/


*altercation*: a meeting between a cat and its alter ego, as well as the niceties ensuing thereof


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Feb 28, 2015)

Μια και το νήμα πήρε ένα κάποιο ποιητικό τόνο, σας παραθέτω δυο λιμερίκια που βρήκα στο μεγάλο αφιέρωμα για τις γάτες σην ποίηση που υπάρχει τον ιστότοπο Ποιείν. 

Λιμερίκιον

Ήτανε μια φορά στην Καζαμπλάνκα
μία, που ήθελε να γίνει ψάρι, γάτα.
Βρε, της λένε, και τι τρέλα είναι αυτή;
Που ακούστηκε, μια γάτα τραβεστί
να περπατάει στα στενά της Καζαμπλάνκα ...

Ήταν ένας γάτος που τον λέγαν Χόρχε Λουίς Μπόρχες
που έτρωγε ψάρια γενικώς από όλες τις απόχες.
Ώσπου μια μέρα σ’ ένα γραφείο ψυχιάτρου
κατέθεσε καταλεπτώς όλα τα σώψυχά του
ο γάτος που τον λέγαν Χόρχε Λουίς Μπόρχες.

http://www.poiein.gr/archives/4525, σχόλιο 20.

Και μια δήλωση με σημασία:

— Τι σας δίνει περισσότερη χαρά και ξεκούραση στις ώρες της σχόλης σας;

— Η μουσική, το βιβλίο, κι οι γάτες μου. Οι γάτες μου, έπειτ’ από τους γονείς μου, είναι οι τελευταίοι συγγενείς μου, κι απ’ τους φίλους μου, οι πιο αγαπημένοι

Από συνέντευξη του Ναπολέωντα Λαπαθιώτη στο περιοδικό _Νεοελληνικά Γράμματα_ στις 9.4.1938.

http://www.poiein.gr/archives/4525, σχόλιο 10.

Εδώ έβαλα τα ελαφρότερα. Για τα πιο σοβαρά ο κατάλληλος χώρος είναι το νήμα της ποίησης.


----------



## daeman (Mar 9, 2015)

Aldous Huxley with "Limbo"

“To his dog, every man is Napoleon; hence the constant popularity of dogs.” 
― Aldous Huxley


----------



## Earion (Mar 24, 2015)

*Το γατί*​ 
του Μιχαήλ Μητσάκη​
_ Η ακόλουθος τραγική και παθητική ιστορία ετυπογραφήθη υπό της _«Ακροπόλεως_». Πρόκειται περί σκληρού και ουχί αναγκαίου βασανισμού διαπραχθέντος υπό ανόητων και ασπλάγχνων παίδων κατά ημέρου και αξίου στοργής δημιουργήματος του Θεού. Δεν δύναμαι να πιστεύσω ότι Ελληνόπαιδες τινές οι οποίοι θ’ αναγνώσωσι ταύτην την ιστορίαν θέλουσι κάμει ποτέ αυτό η βοηθήσει άλλους προς τούτο. Οι παίδες έστωσαν γενναίοι, αλλ’ όμως ουδέποτε σκληροί._​
Φίλος των ζώων και των παίδων​ 
Εις την Νεάπολιν τέσσερα παιδιά εξεμονάχιασαν ένα μικρόν γατί. Τα δυό εγύριζαν βεβαίως από το σχολείον, εάν έκρινε κανείς απ’ τα βιβλία που κρατούσαν. Τα άλλα ήσαν μάγκες, υποστάσεως άδηλου, εξ εκείνων τα οποία διημερεύουν εις τας οδούς, τριγυρίζουν τον ταβλάν των στραγαλάδων, θορυβούν ανά τας συνοικίας, αδιακόπως και παντοίως. Άμα το είδαν, έτρεξαν επάνω του, το εκυνήγησαν, ηθέλησαν να το συλλάβουν. Εκείνο, κάτασπρον γατάκι, τρυφερόν και καθαρότατον, με την ροδίνην του μυτίτσαν, πλανημένον ίσως απ’ το σπίτι του, νεόβγαλτον, αμάθητον, ωσάν χαμένον εις τον δρόμον, ευρεθέν αντίκρυ των, ετρόμαξεν, οπισθοχώρησεν, αγριωπόν, εζήτησε να φύγει, έκαμε δεξιά κι αριστερά, κ’ επέτυχε, όρμησαν, να διέλθει των σκελών ενός, δρομαίον. Αλλά δεν είχε κάμει ούτε πέντε άλματα, όταν, πέτρα βαρεία, υψόθεν απελθούσα, γκοπ! αντήχησε σφοδρ_ώς _επί της ράχης του, και την συνέτριψε σχεδόν. Μιάάουου! έβαλεν οιμωγήν, θλιβεροτάτην, πληγωθέν το αιλουρίδιον, κ’ επεστράφη, ως διά να ίδει τί έπαθε. Πλην ταυτοχρόνως, άλλη πέτρα, δύο, τρεις επήρχοντο_·_ η μία το επήρ’ εις το κεφάλι, το εξέγδαρε, δευτέρα του σακάτεψε το πόδι, εκατρακύλησεν η τρίτ’ υπό το στήθος του, ενώ ρανίδες αίματος διέστιζον την λευκήν αυτού δοράν. Και αυθωρεί, τα δύο των παιδιών έσπευδαν, του έβγαιναν εμπρός, εμπόδιζαν την πρόοδόν του, ενώ τ’ άλλα δυο του έκοπταν την υποχώρησιν. Τοιουτοτρόπως πολιορκηθέν το κάτασπρο γατάκι, τα εσάστισεν ολότελα, έμεινεν εις το μέσον, εστάθη προς στιγμήν, συγκεχυμένον. Αλλά συνελθόν, με ορθωμένους εν οργή τους μύστακας, όρμησε πάλιν εξ ενστίκτου προς τα πλάγια ελεύθερα, νόμισαν ότι ημπορεί να εύρει διέξοδον εκείθεν. Πράγματι δε κατόρθωσε και διέφυγε από το πεζοδρόμιον, ήρχισ’ εκ νέου να πήδα, με την ελπίδα να γλυτώσει. Αλλ’ ενώ έτρεχεν, οι πέτρες ήρχισαν κ’ εκείνες να επαναπίπτουν βροχηδόν, μία το κτύπησ’ εις το κόκκαλον, επάνω της ουράς, άλλη του έμπασε μέσα τα πλευρά, άλλη το εύρηκ’ εις την ρίζαν του δεξιού αυτιού, βιαία, ήρπασεν ένα κομματάκι εκ του δέρματος αυτού, το συναπήγαγε κυλούσα, τετάρτη του επλήγωσεν άλλου ποδός το νύχι, συγχρόνως δε οι διώκται του επήλαυναν, το κύκλωναν, κ’ ένας εξ αυτών άπλωνεν ήδη την χείρα να το πιάσει. Αισθανθέν όμως τον κίνδυνον το ζώον, καταφοβισμένον, διολίσθαινε και τώρα υπό την παλάμην ήτις το ηπείλει, και ετρέπετο, σύρον τους δύο πόδας του αλγούντας, το αιμάσσον του αυτί, την ράχιν του μισοσπασμένην, την ουράν του την τραυματισμένην, αύθις προς άτακτα πηδήματα. Αλλά κ’ εκείνοι επηδούσαν εξοπίσω του ομοίως, το κατέφθαναν, αδυνατούν να τρέξει πλέον γρήγορα, το άρπαζαν, σφαδάζον.

— Στάσου, μπρε! έκαμε υπορρίνως προς αυτό, ειρωνικώς, ο έτερος των μαγκοπαίδων, ξεσκούφωτον χαμίνι, με ανώμαλον δασείαν μαύρην κόμην, ο αστείος της παρέας, προσπαθών να το κρατήσει συστρεφόμενον, κινούμενον, συνταρασσόμενον.

Πλην κ’ έτι εδυνήθη να εκφύγει από τα χέρια του, και πάλιν το μικρό γατί, κ’ εξεσαλτάρισε, αφήνον δράκα τριχαρίων εις τα δάκτυλα αυτού. Προτού σχεδόν προφθάσει να πατήσει όμως εις το έδαφος καλά-καλά, και άλλος το εβούτ’ αμέσως, από το άκρον της ουράς, και το ανύψωνεν ανάστροφον, κρεμάμενον με το κεφάλι κάτω, εναέριον. Εκάγχασεν η μαγκαρία προς το θέαμα, παταγωδώς, ενώ ο ήρως το εκράτει πάντοτε, σφικτά, και το ετίνασσεν, ως διά να ξερριζώσει την ουράν του. Εν τω κενώ ανηρτημένον ούτω, συνέσπα το απαλόν σώμα του το ζώον, εκάμπτετο ελαστικόν, εστριφογύριζεν εντεύθεν και εκείθεν, ζητούν να ανακτήσει την ισορροπίαν, να απαλλαχθεί, ξανάπεφτε και εκραδαίνετο, κ’ επάλλετο, και εμιαούριζ’ ικετευτικώς και επωδύνως. Όσον δ’ αυτό επέτεινε τας απελπιστικάς του προσπαθείας, τας ματαίας, και εσείετο, και εδονείτ’ ολόκληρον, κ’ ελύγιζε τα νεύρα του, κ’ εστροφοδίνει το κορμί του, αιωρούμενον, πλήττον διά των ποδών του τον αέρα, τόσον κ’ η ευθυμία επετείνετο μεταξύ της συντροφιάς, εις ην και άλλοι πλέον προσετίθεντο, παιδιά εκ του σχολείου και μαγκόπαιδες επίσης, σεβαστή ομάς. Και εν τω μέσω των γελώτων, αφού αρκετά κατά τον τρόπον τούτον το ετίναξεν ο νεανίσκος και διεσκέδασε, του έδωκε μίαν επιτέλους, το εξεσφενδόνισε προς τ’ άνω, και αφήκεν αυτό να καταπέσει. Εστροβιλίσθη περί εαυτό αναρριφθέν έτσι αποτόμως το γατάκι, έκαμε σπασμωδικάς τινάς κινήσεις και ασυνείδητους, απλώνον τα μικρά του σκέλη ως διά να συγκρατηθεί από ανύπαρκτό τι στήριγμα, τεντωνόμενον και μαζευόμενον ακαριαίως εν τη πτώσει του, κ’ εδούπησ’ εις το χώμα, βροντερώς, εκυλίσθη ζαλισμένον, παραπαίον, ως εκ μέθης, μέχρι του πλησίον οχετού, εις ον κατελάσπωσε την άσπρην του γουνίτσαν. Έπειτα, μόλις εννόησε λιγάκι ότι βρίσκετ’ εις την γην, εκινήθη, μίαν φοράν ακόμη, προς φυγήν. Μα παρευθύς λάκτισμα δεινόν το απετίνασσε προς την αντίθετην μεριάν, άλλο εκείθεν το διηύθυνεν οπίσω, τρίτον εκ του πλαγίου το εκτύπα προς τον τοίχον, ενώ συγχρόνως ανηρπάζετο εκ της ουράς το δεύτερον.

— Κράτα το, μωρέ, να πά’ να φέρω ’να ντενεκέ! ανεκραύγασεν είς εκ της ομάδος, και διηυθύνθη τρέχων προς παρακείμενον εν τη οδώ σωρόν εκ σκουπιδιών, σκορπισμένων επί του εδάφους εις πανδαισίαν των σκυλιών.

Εκεί ευρήκεν υπερμέγεθες κομμάτι εξ αποσυντεθειμένου σκεύους πετρελαίου, από τα υψηλά εκείνα των οποίων κάμνουν χρήσιν οι μπακάληδες, κ’ εγύρισε ταχύς, κραδαίνων εν θριάμβω το βρωμερόν λάφυρον_. _Κάποιος εκ των μαθητών ανέλαβε να προμηθεύσει, εν σπουδή, τον σπάγγον όστις εχρειάζετο διά να δεθεί ο τενεκές, ψάξας δε εις τις τσέπες του, εξήγαγε τεμάχιον μακρόν, όπερ παρέδωκε εις τον κομίσαντα εκείνον. Ενώ δε οι τρεις εβάστουν το ζωάριον, άλλος από την πλάτην, άλλος απ’ τ’ αυτιά, και άλλος από τον αυχένα, διαρκώς κλαιόμενον και πάσχον και αδίκως προσπαθούν να μεταστρέψει και τους τσουγγρανίσει με τ’ αδύνατα νυχάκια του ή τους δαγκάσει με τ’ αρτιφυή του τα δοντάκια, και έτρεμαν τα μέλη, κ’ ή πνοή εκόπτετο και η καρδία του εβρόντα μέχρι διαρρήξεως υπό τα χέρια των, ο σπάγγος επεράσθη καταλλήλως από μίαν των τρυπών του τενεκέ, ισοζυγήθη, και είτα προσεδέθ’ εις την ουράν του τετραπόδου, συσφιχθείς στερεότατα.

— Αμολάτε το, μωρέ, τώρα!

Και το τενεκεδοφορούν γατί εξαπελύθη, με το παράρτημα το άηθες αυτού, τον στολισμόν του τον παράξενον, και ήρχισε να τρέχ’ υποχωλαίνον, λασπωμένον, αιματόφυρτον, άγον τον κροταλέον συνοδόν του, ξαφνισμένον απ’ τον πάταγον τον εκρηγνύμενον σφοδρώς παρά τα νώτα του, εμποδιζόμενον να δράμει εκ του βάρους, σκοντάπτοντος τον δρόμον του, ασθμαίνον, και ασχάλλον, κ’ έξαλλον. Οπίσω δε αυτού εβάδιζαν οι παίδες, ατασθάλως και ατάκτως, φύρδην μίγδην, καταληφθέντες πλέον υπό γηθοσύνης ακράτητου, και καγχάζοντες, σφυρίζοντες, φωνάζοντες, χειροκροτούντες, εκμαινόμενοι. Από των εξωστών, από τας θύρας, από τα παράθυρα, κοιτάζουν οι περίοικοι, προκύπτοντες εκ τούτων και εξ εκείνων ή στεκόμενοι πλησίον εις αυτάς, γυναίκες και νεανίδες και νέοι, ως επί το πλείστον, συνδιαλεγόμενοι, και βλέποντες κατά την ώραν ταύτην την εσπερινήν τον δρόμον. Αλλά το πράγμα δεν ελκύει καθώς φαίνετ’ ιδιαιτέραν προσοχήν, εκτός εάν χαμογελούν τινές ολίγον μόνον δι’ αυτό.

Και οι διαβάται δε ομοίως διέρχονται, και σχεδόν ούτε βλέμμα ρίπτουν_, _απαθείς, και αδιάφοροι. Και το γατάκι τρέχει, τρέχει, όπως ημπορεί, ακολουθούμενον από τους σφυριγμούς και τα χλευάσματα, κ’ εκθερμανθέν από ελπίδα νέαν να σωθεί, το έβαλ’ εις τα πόδια μ’ ορμήν, απεμακρύνθη της ομάδος αρκετά, παρέκαμψε την αντικρύ γωνίαν.

— Θα μας φύγει, μωρέ... θα μας φύγει, μωρέ... το σταυρό του! αντήχησαν κραυγαί οργής και λύσσης, και εκάλπασεν ο συρφετός, τρομάξας πώς θα χάσει την απόλαυσιν. Αι πέτραι δ’ αι οποίαι δεν απέλειπαν να πίπτωσι και πριν κρούουσαι ισχυρώς συχνά τον τενεκέν, επανελήφθησαν εν πλήρει και ραγδαίως.

— Στάσου, μωρέ, καλύτερα ναν το δέσουμε... απεφάνθη τις, οπόταν μετ’ ολίγον και ακόπως το κατέφθασαν και πάλιν.

Και αφαιρών την ζώνην του, δένει διά του λωρίου τον λαιμόν αυτού, τραχέως, και αρχινά ευθύς να το τραβά, υπό αλαλαγμούς κωφαίνοντας, τρέχων αυτός εμπρός και βιάζων και αυτό να άλλεται κατόπιν του, με το παράρτημά του το ηχήεν. Έπεται δε εκείνο, θέλει-δεν θέλει, με αγχόμενον τον λάρυγγα, ημίπνικτον σχεδόν, χωρίς να δύναται ούτε να μιαουρίσει καν πλέον απ’ το σφίξιμον, να είπει το παράπονόν του, με το ρύγχος υψηλά, προς τ’ άνω τεταμένον ακουσίως το κεφάλι, αποβλέπον προς τον διαυγή ορίζοντα. Και τα γαλανά ματάκια του, τα έξω των κογχών προβάλλοντα εκ της αγωνίας, συνηντήθησαν ούτω προς τας τελευταίας ακτίνας του δύοντος ηλίου, κρυπτομένου οπίσω του βουνού_, _το οποίον επλαισίωνε την άκραν του δρόμου εν απόπτω, εκαρφώθησαν επ’ αυτού μίαν στιγμήν, με έκφρασιν αρρήτου λύπης και εκπλήξεως και τρόμου, ωσάν το επιθανάτιον μικρόν ζώον να ερωτούσε το παμμέγεθες θνήσκον άστρον διατί έμελλε και αυτό να αποθάνει...

_Ακρόπολις, _5/2/1893


----------



## daeman (Apr 8, 2015)

*The Cat's Squirrel*

...
In the beginning was Doctor Ross...

Cat's Squirrel (_Fresh Cream_, 1966) - Cream







Cat's Squirrel (_This Was_, 1968) - Jethro Tull







Cat's Squirrel (_All Said And Done_, 2004) - Blodwyn Pig






*Blodwyn Pig* were a British blues–rock band, founded in 1968 by guitarist–vocalist–songwriter Mick Abrahams (previously of Jethro Tull).

The Squirreling Must Go On (_Getting To This, _1970) - Blodwyn Pig


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 25, 2015)

Μολών λαβέ, είπαμε...


----------



## daeman (Apr 26, 2015)

...
The Cat - Jimmy Smith






Jimmy Smith – organ / Ray Alonge, Earl Chapin, Bill Correa, Jimmy Buffington – french horn / Kenny Burrell – guitar 
Don Butterfield – tuba / Jimmy Cleveland, Urbie Green – trombone / George Duvivier – bass
Bernie Glow, Thad Jones, Jimmy Maxwell, Marky Markowitz, Ernie Royal, Snooky Young – trumpet
Lalo Schifrin – arranger, conductor / Phil Kraus – percussion / Tony Studd – bass trombone / Grady Tate – drums


----------



## daeman (Apr 30, 2015)

...
Cat & the dog trap (2014) - Yusuf Islam a.k.a. Cat Stevens


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 18, 2015)

Ένα γατί χωράει παντού...


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Οι γλάστρες πρέπει να είναι συνηθισμένο καταφύγιο. Εκεί αναζητά συχνά τη δροσιά και η Νταλί.


----------



## bernardina (May 23, 2015)




----------



## Marinos (May 23, 2015)

Μπέρνι;!; Χρόνια και ζαμάνια!!


----------



## Earion (May 24, 2015)

Καλώστην!


----------



## bernardina (May 24, 2015)




----------



## Palavra (May 24, 2015)

:clap::clap:


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2015)

*Το γ(ι)ατί είναι το ερώτημα*






Cats will sometimes hold their tail in a way that resembles a question mark. The curve at the end of their straight tail expresses playfulness. They are feeling friendly and open to some activity.



*A cat's tail language*

http://www.petsmagazine.com.sg/app/webroot/img/stories/articles/cat_curled_tail.jpg


----------



## Paradiper_Du (May 28, 2015)

Εκτενέστατο αφιέρωμα στις γάτες της ποίησης και των ποιητών στο αφιέρωμα του ιστότοπου *Ποιείν*: Γιάννης Η. Παππάς. Οι γάτες στην ελληνική και ξένη ποίηση. Γνωστές και άγνωστες συμβολές από γατόφιλους ποιητές. Τι Μπωντλαίρ, τι Πάμπλο Νερούδα, τι Τ. Σ. Έλιοτ (αναμενόμενο), τι Γέητς, τι Πεσσόα ... Σας βάζω δύο ποίηματα, ένα από την Πολωνίδα Βισλάβα Σιμπόρσκα, που μου άρεσε περισσότερο απ’ όλα ...

Wislawa Szymborska

*Cat in an Empty Apartment *

Die—you can’t do that to a cat.
Since what can a cat do
in an empty apartment?
Climb the walls?
Rub up against the furniture?
Nothing seems different here,
but nothing is the same.
Nothing has been moved,
but there’s more space.
And at nighttime no lamps are lit.
Footsteps on the staircase,
but they’re new ones.
The hand that puts fish on the saucer
has changed, too.
Something doesn’t start
at its usual time.
Something doesn’t happen
as it should.
Someone was always, always here,
then suddenly disappeared
and stubbornly stays disappeared.
Every closet has been examined.
Every shelf has been explored.
Excavations under the carpet turned up nothing.
A commandment was even broken,
papers scattered everywhere.
What remains to be done.
Just sleep and wait.
Just wait till he turns up,
just let him show his face.
Will he ever get a lesson
on what not to do to a cat.
Sidle toward him
as if unwilling
and ever so slow
on visibly offended paws,
and no leaps or squeals at least to start.​

κι ένα του Καβάφη (γνωστός γατόφιλος ο Καβάφης), από τα πρωτόλεια, τα «κρυμμένα» (που σωστά, νομίζω, έμεινε κρυμμένο, μια και η γλώσσα του σήμερα κουράζει παραπάνω απ’ όσο συγκινούν τα νοήματά του. Είναι του 1897 ή και πρωτύτερα, προτού δηλαδή ανακαλύψει ο ποιητής το γνήσιο βηματισμό του).


..............*Η ΓΑΛΗ*

Εἶν’ ἡ γαλὴ ἀντιπαθὴς εἰς τοὺς κοινοὺς ἀνθρώπους.
Μαγνητικὴ καὶ μυστική, τὸν ἐπιπόλαιόν των
.......κουράζει νοῦν· και τους χαρίεντάς της τρόπους 
..............δὲν ἐκτιμοῦν. [................]
[..............................................]
[..............................................]

Ἀλλ’ εἶναι τῆς γαλῆς ψυχὴ ἡ ὑπερηφάνειά της.
Τὸ αἷμα καὶ τα νεῦρα της εἶν’ ἡ ἐλευθερία.
.......Ποτὲ δὲν εἶναι ταπεινὰ τὰ βλέμματά της.
..............Ἐν τῶν παθῶν της δὲ τῷ πάντοτε κρυπτῷ,
.......ἐν τῇ καθαριότητι, ἐν τῇ ἡρεμίᾳ
.......καὶ καλλονῇ τῶν στάσεων, τῇ ἐγκρατείᾳ

ἐνδείξεων, πόση λεπτὴ αἰσθήσεων ἁγνότης
εὑρίσκεται. Ὅτ’ αἱ γαλαὶ ρεμβάζουν ἢ κοιμῶνται
.......τὰς περιβάλλει ὁραματισμοῦ ψυχρότης.
.......Ἴσως τριγύρω των τότε περιπλανῶνται

φάσματα παλαιῶν καιρῶν. Ἴσως ἡ ὁπτασία
εἰς Βούβαστιν τὰς ὁδηγεῖ· ὅπου τὰ ἱερὰ των
.......ἤνθουν, καὶ Pαμεσσῶν τὰς ἔστεφε λατρεία,
.......κ’ ἦν οἰωνὸς εἰς ἱερεῖς πᾶν κίνημά των.​
Από εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 9, 2015)

*L'incredibile storia della gattina sbarcata a Lampedusa*
Με την αναλυτική ιστορία (στα ιταλικά) και βίντεο όπου εμφανίζεται η Λόλα για μια στιγμή.

(Λόλα, η γάτα που διέσχισε τον μεταναστευτικό δρόμο της Μεσογείου και επέζησε, στο in.gr)


----------



## daeman (Jun 12, 2015)

daeman said:


> ...
> The Black Cat, Edgar Allan Poe (1843)
> 
> FOR the most wild, yet most homely narrative which I am about to pen, I neither expect nor solicit belief. Mad indeed would I be to expect it, in a case where my very senses reject their own evidence. Yet, mad am I not - and very surely do I not dream. But to-morrow I die, and to-day I would unburthen my soul. My immediate purpose is to place before the world, plainly, succinctly, and without comment, a series of mere household events. In their consequences, these events have terrified - have tortured - have destroyed me. Yet I will not attempt to expound them. To me, they have presented little but Horror - to many they will seem less terrible than barroques. Hereafter, perhaps, some intellect may be found which will reduce my phantasm to the common-place - some intellect more calm, more logical, and far less excitable than my own, which will perceive, in the circumstances I detail with awe, nothing more than an ordinary succession of very natural causes and effects.
> *...=>*



read by Christopher Lee






http://poestories.com/read/blackcat


----------



## daeman (Jun 13, 2015)

...
Έτσι θέλει το κατίν (That's what the kitten wants) - Monsieur Doumani






Παραίτα με, γυρεύκεις εξηγήσεις
αφού θωρείς και ποιος και το γιατί
Αν δεν ισιώσει ο καθένας το κατίν του
δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να δούμε προκοπή —γκαραντί!


----------



## daeman (Jun 19, 2015)

...
All cats are grey - The Cure


----------



## daeman (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 27, 2015)

ATM: don't panic. Οι άνθρωποι κάνουν ανάληψη, οι γάτες κατάληψη.


----------



## Themis (Jul 20, 2015)

- Γάτες, γουρούνια, δολοφόνοι!
Πόλεμος στον δολοφόνο - Για χάρη της άγριας ζωής, η Αυστραλία θα εξοντώσει εκατομμύρια γάτες
Ψιψίνα ο εξολοθρευτής - Η κατοικίδια γάτα «δολοφόνος της άγριας ζωής»

- Ψιψινοκαταλύτες, ντόπιοι και ξένοι αλήτες...


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2015)

...
Black Cat White Cat (_Black Cat White Cat_ OST) - Black Cat White Cat Orchestra (a.k.a. No Smoking Orchestra)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 17, 2015)

Γαλή εν καφασίω ή αλλιώς Γαλή εν καιρώ κροίσης


----------



## psifio (Sep 1, 2015)

*Χαρίζεται πρασινομάτης γατούλης με ροζ κοιλίτσα*

Αγαπημένοι,
Χρόνια και ζαμάνια. Είπα να δοκιμάσω την τύχη μου και εδώ...
Πριν από καμιά δεκαριά μέρες, βρήκαμε στο δρόμο έναν τιγρέ γατούλη τεσσάρων εβδομάδων, τον Μίου. Ήταν αφυδατωμένος, υποσιτισμένος και κατατρομαγμένος, με τελείως κλειστά μάτια και βουλωμένη μύτη. Η κτηνίατρος διέγνωσε λοιμώδη ρινοτραχειίτιδα και του έγραψε σταγόνες και αντιβίωση. Μετά από πολλή φροντίδα και τάισμα με τη σύριγγα, ο γατούλης ανέλαβε, και έχει γίνει πολύ δραστήριος, δυνατός και αγαπησιάρης. Γουργουρίζει συνέχεια, νιαουρίζει σαν πουλάκι (μίιιου), τρελαίνεται για παιχνίδια, μας ακολουθεί παντού σαν παπάκι, του αρέσει να κοιμάται στην αγκαλιά μας όταν δουλεύουμε, έχει μάθει να τρώει και να πίνει από πιατάκι (όπου να 'ναι θα ξεκινήσει και ξηρά τροφή) και ξέρει να πηγαίνει στην άμμο του -- αν και μερικές φορές θέλει βοήθεια στο καθάρισμα, γιατί είναι μωρό ακόμα.
Δυστυχώς, εμάς μας προέκυψε αλλεργία και είναι αδύνατον να τον κρατήσουμε. Προσπαθούμε λοιπόν να του βρούμε σπίτι. Θα του είναι πολύ δύσκολο να επιβιώσει στο δρόμο, γιατί αποχωρίστηκε πολύ νωρίς τη μαμά του. Αν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται να τον υιοθετήσει, επικοινωνήστε μαζί μου. Θα τον δώσουμε με το στρωματάκι του, τα παιχνίδια του, την άμμο του, το φαγητό του, τα φάρμακά του και το βιβλιάριό του. Έχει αποπαρασιτωθεί εσωτερικά και εξωτερικά, και θέλει μόνο άλλες δέκα μέρες αντιβίωση.
Είναι πολύ γλυκούλης, θα γίνει η καλύτερη παρέα!


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 1, 2015)

Θα είναι θαυμάσιος, μακάρι να μπορούσα να τον πάρω!


----------



## psifio (Sep 1, 2015)

Eίναι φανταστικοαπίθανος! Ευτυχώς μάλλον βρέθηκε οικογένεια να τον υιοθετήσει, οπότε όλα καλά. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 1, 2015)

Μπορεί να τον έπαιρνα κι εγώ, αλλά μόλις χθες μας υιοθέτησε μια ξανθιά αδυνατούλικη γατούλα, που δυστυχώς ενώ και η ίδια είναι σχεδόν στην εφηβεία ακόμα, έχει γεννήσει. Σήμερα μου έφερε και το μικρό της, που θηλάζει.


----------



## psifio (Sep 1, 2015)

Τι όμορφη που είναι! Ο μικρός την έκανε λαχείο, τον πήρε οικογένεια με μονοκατοικία και κήπο στη Ραφήνα.Θα την περάσει φίνα!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 24, 2015)

Ο γάτος της αδερφής μου σε νέες περιπέτειες. Περιττό να πω ότι από τότε κλειδώνουν πάντοτε.


----------



## daeman (Oct 12, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...
> Α, και για να μην μπερδευτεί ο Μήτσος: *Miezekatze* > μιτσεκάτσε είναι η ψιψίνα (όχι, δεν σημαίνει «κάτσε κάτω Μήτσε») και αντί για «ψιτ, ψιτ» οι Γερμανοί φωνάζουν «μιτς, μιτς». :)



Και όχι μόνο οι Γερμανοί.

Gata, michu michu - Alexis y Fido a.k.a. Los Pitbulls







Ven, michu michu - Gerardo







Here, kitty kitty - Gerardo


----------



## daeman (Nov 6, 2015)

...
Leave my kitten alone - The First Gear featuring Jimmy Page (1964)


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2015)

...
Kitty Cats' Christmas - Leon Redbone


----------



## daeman (Jan 31, 2016)

...
Dead Cat Boogie - Hillbilly Moon Explosion


----------



## daeman (Feb 2, 2016)

...
Nightcat Boogie - Little Charlie & The Nightcats


----------



## daeman (Feb 3, 2016)

...
Kool Kitty (1956) - Buddy Johnson







Real Kool Kitty (1958) - Nona Rae & The B. Collins Band







Reel Kool Kitty (2004) - Hillbilly Moon Explosion


----------



## daeman (Feb 7, 2016)

...
Eyes like a cat - Wonder Boy Travis (1958)







Little Charlie & the Nightcats (1987)


----------



## daeman (Feb 13, 2016)

...
My woman has a black cat bone - Albert Collins


----------



## daeman (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## daeman (Feb 22, 2016)

...
Crosseyed Cat - Magic Slim & The Teardrops


----------



## daeman (Apr 10, 2016)

...
Cool for Cats - Squeeze


----------



## daeman (Apr 23, 2016)

...
Can your pussy do the Dog? - The Cramps


----------



## daeman (Jun 10, 2016)

...
Cross-eyed cat - Muddy Waters & Johnny Winter






Doublecrossed.


----------



## daeman (Jun 21, 2016)

...
Ήθελα να ’χω ένα σπίτι εξοχικό
μ’ έναν πολύ μεγάλο κήπο— όχι τόσο
για τα λουλούδια, για τα δένδρα, και τες πρασινάδες
(βέβαια να βρίσκονται κι αυτά· είν’ ευμορφότατα)
αλλά για να ’χω ζώα. A να ’χω ζώα!
*Τουλάχιστον επτά γάτες— οι δυο κατάμαυρες,
και δυο σαν χιόνι κάτασπρες, για την αντίθεσι.*
Έναν σπουδαίο παπαγάλο, να τον αγρικώ
να λέγει πράγματα μ’ έμφασι και πεποίθησιν.
Aπό σκυλιά, πιστεύω τρία θα μ’ έφθαναν.
Θα ’θελα και δυο άλογα (καλά είναι τ’ αλογάκια).
Κι εξ άπαντος τρία, τέσσαρα απ’ τ’ αξιόλογα,
τα συμπαθητικά εκείνα ζώα, τα γαϊδούρια,
να κάθονται οκνά, να χαίροντ’ οι κεφάλες των.

Κ.Π. Καβάφης, «Σπίτι με Kήπον»
www.snhell.gr/anthology/content.asp?id=197&author_id=60


----------



## daeman (Jun 21, 2016)

...
Seven - Mambo Cats


----------



## daeman (Jun 22, 2016)

...
Mambo Gato - Mambo Cats


----------



## daeman (Jul 2, 2016)

...
General Protection Fault. Please reboot your cat:


----------



## Earion (Jul 15, 2016)

Hermitage Court Moor in Casual Uniform 







The Hermitage Court Chamber Herald Cat 







The Hermitage Court Confectioner Apprentice Cat 







The Hermitage Court Moor Cat 







The Hermitage Court Outrunner Cat 







The Hermitage Court Waiter Cat 


Eldar Zakirov. _Royal Kittens_


----------



## daeman (Jul 31, 2016)

...
Everybody wants to be a cat - Dimie Cat






Everybody wants to be a cat 
because a cat's the only cat 
who knows where it's at
When playing jazz you always has a Welcome mat
'Cause everybody digs a swinging cat

https://www.wikiwand.com/en/The_Aristocats






Όλοι οι γάτοι είναι μουσικοί
γι' αυτό ακούς παντού τρελή, τρελή μουσική
Μα πρέπει να μας μάθουν και να μας ακούν
γιατί αλλιώς μας αδικούν






Aristocats, in Arabic, Brazilian Portuguese, Danish, Dutch, English, Portuguese, Finnish, French, German, Hebrew, Hungarian, Icelandic, Japanese, Spanish, Norwegian, Romanian, Russian, Swedish, Turkish


----------



## Earion (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## daeman (Aug 25, 2016)

...
—Well, I work like a dog but I'm a cat person. I will catch mice for you, steal sausages from the fridge, bring you half-dead cockroaches and other critters, ping-pong balls and thread, bake you cakes, purr when you're too bored to, mess things up for you when you're too lazy, hide things humans need when they need them, scratch the furniture, sleep in every conceivable and inconceivable nook and cranny in your stead, and if that's not good enough for ya, I'll go work for that Siamese dude next door. Cat-door, mind you. So, whaddaya say?

—Arf, she said.


----------



## daeman (Sep 10, 2016)

...
The Cat - Zoot Money & the Big Roll Band


----------



## daeman (Nov 2, 2016)

daeman said:


> The diary of sad cats everywhere...


----------



## daeman (Dec 18, 2016)

The Force is strong with him.


----------



## daeman (Dec 27, 2016)

...
Catgroove - Parov Stelar


----------



## daeman (Jan 14, 2017)

...
Sneakin' up on you - Peggy Lee






I'm a one-eyed cat, peepin' 'round the corner
Creepin' up on you
I'm gonna catch you, boy
If it's the last thing I do
Sneakin' up on you when you least expect me to

I'm a slippery eel
Slippin' and a-slidin', tryin' to get to you
And before I fly, I'll be catchin' up, it's true
Catchin' up, it's true, when you least expect me to

Oh, you may be on a date with another girl
Maybe standin' 'round on a Roller Whirl
You may be on a beach with a sky of blue
And I sneak right up and I pounce on you

'Cause I'm a one-eyed cat, peepin' 'round the corner
Creepin' up on you
I'm gonna catch you, boy
If it's the last thing I do
Sneakin' up on you when you least expect me to


----------



## daeman (Jan 15, 2017)

"I have a wife, three children, three dogs, seven cats. I’m not a Franz Kafka, sitting alone and suffering."

~ Stanley Kubrick


----------



## daeman (Jan 18, 2017)

"I think, therefore I can't."

~ René DesChats


----------



## pontios (Jan 19, 2017)

That's a good one, daeman!
Ο συνειρμός με οδήγησε σε αυτό το βίντεο (το θυμήθηκα - and apologies if it's already been posted)

"I fall, therefore I can (survive)" - (and the longer the fall, the better).

Here's a NY Times article ...http://www.nytimes.com/1989/08/22/science/on-landing-like-a-cat-it-is-a-fact.html


----------



## daeman (Feb 14, 2017)

...
Το "Los Ojos del Gato" του Αλεχάντρο Γιοντορόφσκι (_Χοντορόφσκι _προφέρεται, αλλά...) με εικονογράφηση του Ζαν Ζιρό (_Μέμπιους _λέγεται) διαθέσιμο δωρεάν από τον ίδιο τον συγγραφέα στο: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bx--eQ-LmLBhQnNpWmZBOU84Rk0/view


----------



## daeman (Mar 2, 2017)

λεονταρισμός


----------



## daeman (Mar 27, 2017)

...
Η γάτα - Στελάκης Περπινιάδης






Έδιωξα κι εγώ μια γάτα
που είχε γαλανά τα μάτια
Σαν κοιμόμουνα τη νύχτα
μου 'χωνε βαθιά τα νύχια

Τόσους μήνες που την είχα 
μου ξηγιότανε στην τρίχα
Τώρα έγινε από σόι
και τα ψάρια δεν τα τρώει

Τήνε διώχνω με γινάτι
και την άλλη μέρα να τη
Μου 'ρχεται με ποντικάκια
και μου κάνει κορδελάκια

Τώρα βρήκα άλλη γάτα
πιο όμορφη και μαυρομάτα
πονηρή κι αυτή σα γάτα
μα τα σπάει κρυφά τα πιάτα


----------



## daeman (Apr 27, 2017)

daeman said:


> ...
> *ριγατόνι*: το καπάτσο γατί με ρίγες
> 
> *μαυριγατόνι*: το καπάτσο γατί με μαύρες ρίγες
> ...


----------



## daeman (May 16, 2017)

...
«Φύσει ων αριστοκρατικός αποστρέφεται ο γάτος την υπερβολικήν οικειότητα, την αδιακρισίαν και ιδίως πάσαν αξίωσιν περιορισμού της απολύτου αυτού ανεξαρτησίας. Υπεραγαπά μεν τας θωπείας, αλλά μόνον όταν έχη όρεξιν αυτών. Αρέσκεται να πηδά εις τα γόνατά μας, όχι όμως και να συλλαμβάνεται αγροίκως εκ του τραχήλου δια να τοποθετηθή επ' αυτών ως δέμα· προσκαλούμενος ουδέποτε έρχεται αμέσως ή κατ' ευθείαν, αλλά μετά τινα αναβολήν και δι' ελιγμού, ωσεί θέλων ν' αποδείξη ότι προσήλθεν ως φίλος αυθορμήτως και ουχί ως δούλος υπακούσας εις προσταγήν. Πολύ μάλλον και του σκύλου και παντός άλλου ζώου ευχαριστείται να μένη μακράς ώρας εις τον κοιτώνα μας, αναπαυόμενος παρά την εστίαν ή επισκοπών τους διαβάτας εκ του παραθύρου, αλλά θεωρεί προδοσίαν το να μη ανοιχθή εις αυτόν αμέσως η θύρα, άμα επιθυμήσει να εξέλθη. Υπέρ παν όμως άλλο βδελύσσεται τους διακόπτοντας την σειράν των συλλογισμών του όταν ονειροπολή ή τον ύπνον του όταν κοιμάται. Τούτο κάλλιστα εγνώριζεν ο προφήτης Μωάμεθ, όστις σπεύδων ημέραν τινά να μεταβή εις την εσπερινήν προσευχήν επροτίμησε να κόψη δια ψαλίδος την άκραν του ενδύματός του, παρά να ταράξη την ανάπαυσιν του επ' αυτού αποκοιμηθέντος ευνοουμένου του γάτου.»

Εμμανουήλ Ροΐδης, από το κείμενο «Iστορία μιας γάτας».


----------



## Earion (May 17, 2017)

Φαντάζομαι δεν γράφουμε μόνο ύμνους στις γάτες σ' αυτό το νηματάκι, ε;


Tibbles the killer
*  How cats have led to the decline in other species*
by JEREMY MYNOTT

Peter P. Marra and Chris Santella
 CAT WARS
_ The devastating consequences of a cuddly killer _
212pp. Princeton University Press. £18.95
(US $24.95). ISBN: 978-0-691-16741-1
​ 

In 1894, a new lighthouse keeper took up his post on Stephens Island, an otherwise uninhabited wilderness of crags and dense vegetation off mainland New Zealand. He brought with him one companion, a cat, with the disarming name of Tibbles. The keeper, David Lyall, was a keen amateur naturalist and took great interest in the prey Tibbles regularly brought home, as cats do, which included specimens of a strange flightless songbird, hitherto unknown to science. Lyall sent skins of various specimens to prominent ornithologists of the day, and the birds came to be recognized as a new species, which was named the Stephens Island Wren, with the congratulatory scientific name _Xeni__cus lyalli _(“Lyall’s stranger”)—Tibbles, however, had arrived on the island already pregnant, and she and her offspring exterminated the wren, which had no natural predators, and in just over a year they thus rendered extinct an endemic species that had evolved over many millennia to adapt to that particular habitat.

This island story is a familiar one now. A study in 2011 of the impact of cats on endangered vertebrate species on some 120 islands around the world concluded that cats had significantly contributed to the decline or extinction of 123 species of birds (including songbirds, parrots and penguins), twenty-five reptiles and twenty-seven mammals (including even a lemur and a bat). But the carnage inflicted by this predatory species is not restricted to islands, which, it can be argued, are a special case. It is estimated that there are as many as 100 million feral (unowned or semi-owned) cats in the USA that kill up to 4 billion birds a year, and in this campaigning study Peter Marra and Chris Santella argue that it is now time to recognize the threat free-ranging cats pose for biodiversity. They advocate radical solutions, including licensing and other restrictions on domestic cats as well as the large-scale culling of feral populations—proposals, they note, that are not likely to make them many friends among cat-owners.

Marra and Santella outline the long history of domestication that has made the cat so popular a species. The domestic cat, _Felis __catus, _seems on the genetic evidence to have evolved from an ancient Near Eastern wildcat, _Felis silvestris lybica; _and archaeological remains confirm that it was in the Fertile Crescent, the cradle of civilization some 10,000 years ago, where cats first lived in close association with humans. Conditions there favoured early experiments in agriculture, and the storage of grain and other produce will have attracted granivorous rodents and birds, which in turn provided a ready food supply for a strain of cats sufficiently tolerant of human proximity. So began the relationship of commensalism (“sharing the same table”), which offered humans the benefits of efficient pest control and cuddly pets, and enabled cats to spread to every corner of the globe and become, along with rats, one of the most successful invasive (that is, non-native) species on earth.

The emotional bond cat-owners feel with their pets seems to depend in part on a recognition of their wild origins. In contrast to dogs, whose relationship with humans has at least as long a lineage, cats are perceived as more independent—playful companions but sometimes secretive and private, even aloof; loners who live on their own terms. For an increasingly urban population they perhaps satisfy the need to connect with animals and are a link of a kind with the natural world. But we know that they are at heart still hunters, who kill for pleasure as well as for food, and this creates some emotional dilemmas.

In the UK, cats kill upwards of 50 million birds a year, typically garden species like blue tits, blackbirds, robins and house sparrows. Most British cats are owned and many of their owners will also be bird lovers. In response to demands for better cat controls, from David Attenborough among others, the RSPB (which will have many cat owners among its million members) felt obliged to issue a reassuring statement to the effect that the impact of cat predation on bird populations in Britain is largely “compensatory” rather than “additive”—that most of the birds killed would have died anyway from disease or starvation and that cat predation is therefore not in itself causing population declines. The authors cite research that challenges this conclusion as unduly complacent. Their case is strongest, however, as it relates to other countries like the USA, New Zealand and Australia, where there are huge populations of wholly feral cats that have an undeniable impact on wildlife populations. Well-meaning measures to contain these feral cats by humane means like trapping and neutering have proved inadequate in the face of the enormous, and constantly replenished, numbers involved.

Peter Marra and Chris Santella base their case in the end on an appeal to the scientific evidence, which they set out as calmly as they can, expecting, however, that they will encounter the sorts of denials and resistance that Rachel Carson faced over her revelations about DDT and that still persist in some quarters over childhood vaccinations, smoking and climate change. What they fear most, however, is the inaction of ordinary, decent people who have just not grasped how quickly the tapestry of the world’s ecology is unravelling before our eyes, in this as in other ways. Will we in future see museums displaying, alongside the Stephens Island Wren, an extinct piping plover, roseate tern, Florida scrub jay and Hawaiian crow? It may not seem plausible. But nor did the fate of the passenger pigeon.

TLS April 14, 2017


----------



## SBE (May 17, 2017)

Πάνω στην ώρα αυτό, μόλις ήμουνα σε μια γειτόνισσά μου που έχει γάτο ράτσας έξι μήνων, κλεισμένο στο διαμέρισμα όλη μέρα (να βγει έξω ούτε λόγος, είναι σε ψηλό όροφο). Αυτό λοιπόν ήρθε κοντά μου να με ερευνήσει και τώρα έχω γεμίσει γατότριχες και πάω για μπάνιο, γιατί όλες οι άλλες λύσεις δεν δούλεψαν κι έχω πεθάνει στη φαγούρα και θέλω να σκοτώσω όλες τις γάτες.


----------



## Earion (May 18, 2017)

Το πρώτο «μισώ τις γάτες» ποστ!


----------



## Themis (May 18, 2017)

Προσοχή όμως, γιατί δείτε τι γράφει εδώ:

 Συνελθούσα εκτάκτως, η Επιτροπή Αντιγατονικών Ενεργειών διαπιστώνει με οδύνη την έξαρση της συκοφαντικής προπαγάνδας κατά της θεαρέστου γαλής και αποφασίζει να κληθούν προς εξέταση οι χρήστες Εαρίων και SBE και να τους ζητηθεί απαρεγκλίτως δήλωση γαλοφροσύνης και αποκηρύξεως της κυνοφιλίας, και δη μετά βδελυγμίας, σε περίπτωση δε μη συμμορφώσεως να τους επιβληθεί ποινή υποχρεωτικής συγκατοικήσεως με ικανό πλήθος γαλιδέων.

Ο αντιμιαουλισμός δεν θα περάσει!
_ 
(υπογραφή)
_ Νιάου Μιαρ, Πρόεδρος


----------



## SBE (May 18, 2017)

Η απάντηση της SBE: φωτό του γάτου της γειτόνισσας.


----------



## dharvatis (May 20, 2017)

Αυτό το έχουμε ανεβάσει εδώ;


----------



## Earion (Sep 9, 2017)

*Πώς επιβιώνουν οι γάτες πηδώντας από ψηλά;*

Ένας καθηγητής Φυσικής προσπαθεί να απαντήσει με τα μαθηματικά στο πώς οι γάτες καταφέρνουν να προσγειώνονται πηδώντας από μεγάλα ύψη χωρίς να παθαίνουν ούτε μία γρατζουνιά.
(Protagon 6.9.2017)


Υ.Γ. Το παρόν μετράει σαν δήλωση γατοφροσύνης;



Themis said:


> ... να τους ζητηθεί απαρεγκλίτως δήλωση γαλοφροσύνης
> Ο αντιμιαουλισμός δεν θα περάσει!


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 9, 2017)

Themis said:


> _Ψήφισμα της Επιτροπής Αντιγατονικών Ενεργειών_



:lol:


----------



## Earion (Sep 10, 2017)

"Are you now or have you ever been a member of the Anti-Cat Political Party"? :twit:


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 11, 2017)

Earion said:


> "Are you now or have you ever been a member of the Anti-Cat Political Party"? :twit:



God, this is like the McGarfield hearings all over again...


----------



## daeman (Oct 8, 2017)

...
«*γαταραμένος*: ιδιοκτήτης ενός μικρόσωμου αλλά καταστροφικού κατοικίδιου αιλουροειδούς, ο οποίος είναι καταδικασμένος να υπομένει τα προβλήματα που αυτό του δημιουργεί, για όσο καιρό ο ίδιος επιμένει να συντηρεί την ψευδαίσθηση ότι το χαριτωμένο πλάσμα που ταΐζει και ποτίζει τον αγαπά και νοιάζεται για οτιδήποτε άλλο πέρα από την ολοκληρωτική του εξόντωση.
(αδημοσίευτο και -γαληθοφανές- λήμμα)»

https://www.facebook.com/1320186554...186554658693/1693284480682230/?type=3&theater


----------



## Themis (Nov 2, 2017)

Το έχουμε βάλει αυτό το γαταριστούργημα;
http://www.koutipandoras.gr/article/antidraseis-mias-gatas-poy-blepei-oriler-binteo


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2017)

Τα καλοκαίρια των ετών 1975-1981, κάθε Σάββατο βράδυ, το BBC είχε αφιέρωμα με δύο ταινίες τρόμου, όπου είχα την ευκαιρία να δω δεκάδες καλές (και μερικές μέτριες και κακές) ταινίες τρόμου, από _Φάντασμα της όπερας_ του βωβού και όλη την παραγωγή των Hammer Studios μέχρι τα πιο πρόσφατα με ζόμπι. Συγκατοικούσαμε τότε με μια φίλη η οποία παρακολουθούσε αυτές τις ταινίες περίπου σαν τη γάτα του βίντεο και φροντίζαμε να είναι πάντα στην παρέα. Μόνο έτσι άξιζε να μένεις μέσα τα Σάββατα.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horror_Double_Bills


----------



## Marinos (Nov 2, 2017)

Δεν ξέρω όμως αν θα είχες δει μια πρώιμη παραγωγή της Χάμμερ, με μουσική του Μίκη:
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x17wvvl 
Shadow of the cat


----------



## nickel (Nov 4, 2017)

Marinos said:


> Δεν ξέρω όμως αν θα είχες δει μια πρώιμη παραγωγή της Χάμμερ, με μουσική του Μίκη:
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x17wvvl
> Shadow of the cat



Μα πού πήγες και το ξέθαψες αυτό; Όταν έγραφα «όλη την παραγωγή των Hammer Studios», ήταν μια υπερβολή που σήμαινε «είδα τόσες ταινίες των Hammer Studios που δεν ξέρω αν θα ήθελα να δω άλλες» — σίγουρα όχι χωρίς την παρέα της φίλης μας που έκανε σαν τη γάτα. 

Εδώ ανακαλύπτω με φρίκη ότι το αγαπημένο μου είδος ψυχαγωγικού κινηματογράφου, η κωμωδία δράσης, μου φαίνεται άνοστη στην επανάληψη.


----------



## daeman (Nov 8, 2017)

natandri said:


> ...
> Και, για να σοβαρευτούμε λιγάκι, αντιγράφω την αρχή από "Το βάφτισμα των γάτων"
> 
> Το να βαφτίζεις τα γατιά, έχει μια δυσκολία...
> ...



ΤΟ ΒΑΦΤΙΣΜΑ ΤΩΝ ΓΑΤΩΝ

Το να βαφτίζεις τα γατιά, έχει μια δυσκολία…
Δεν είναι επιπόλαιη κι ανάλαφρη ασχολία
Καθόλου δεν τρελάθηκα, και δεν το λέω αστεία:
Κάθε μια Γάτα, ΟΝΟΜΑΤΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΡΙΑ!
Ένα, να τη φωνάζουμε στην οικογένειά της
Ας πούμε, Βίκτωρ, Αύγουστος, Τζωρτζίνα, Ιπποκράτης,
Ας πούμε, Μέρλιν, Τζόναθαν, Αλόνζο, Μανταλένα
Καθημερινά ονόματα, καλά, συνηθισμένα.
Να βρείτε ωραιότερα υπάρχουν ευκαιρίες
Ονόματα για τζέντλεμεν και άλλα για κυρίες
Ας πούμε, Πλάτων, Άδμητος, Ηλέκτρα, Ευρυάλη 
Μα όλ’ αυτά είναι κοινά, και θα τα έχουν κι άλλοι.
Μια Γάτα, όμως, να ξέρετε, θέλει και το δικό της
Το δεύτερό της όνομα να ’ν’ αποκλειστικό της!
Για να μπορεί αφ’ υψηλού τον κόσμο να κοιτάει
Και την ουρά της πάντοτε ψηλά να την κρατάει.
Πρέπει να είναι όνομα μονάχα για μια Γάτα:
Χουρχούρης, για παράδειγμα, Γλείψος, Χνουδοπατάτα
Κι άλλα πολλά τέτοιας λογής μπορώ να αναφέρω:
Μπομπαλουρίνα, Πιρπιρής, Φρουφρού, Τρελοκαμπέρω.
Πέρα όμως απ’ αυτά τα δυο, υπάρχει κι ένα άλλο
Τ’ όνομα το μοναδικό, το τρίτο, το μεγάλο:
Το όνομα το μυστικό, ΠΟΥ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙ
Και Γάτα σ’ άνθρωπο μπροστά ποτέ δεν αναφέρει.
Όταν σε διαλογισμό λοιπόν μια Γάτα δείτε
Πάντα ο λόγος είν’ αυτός, και να το θυμηθείτε:
Σ’ απύθμενους συλλογισμούς βρίσκεται βυθισμένη
Για τ’ όνομα το άρρητο
Το αρρητορητονιάρρητο
Το όνομά της το Κρυφό σκέφτεται μαγεμένη.

T.S. Eliot, _Το εγχειρίδιο Πρακτικής Γατικής του Γερο-Πόσουμ_, μτφ. Παυλίνα Παμπούδη, Γιάννης Ζέρβας, εκδ. Άγρα, 2005
http://www.greek-language.gr/digita...ucation/chronology/iframe.html?cid=105&id=483

"Naming cats

All cats, we know, have several names. T. S. Eliot came nowhere near to exhausting the list, though. A perfectly ordinary cat is likely to be given different names for when:

a) you tread on it

b) it's the only animal apparently able to help you in your enquiries as to the mysterious damp patch on the carpet and the distressing pungency around the place

c) your offspring is giving it a third degree cuddle

d) it climbed up the loft ladder Because it Was There and then, for some reason, decided to skulk right at the back of all the old boxes, carpets, derelict Barbie houses, etc, and won't be coaxed out, and then when you finally drag it out by the scruff of its neck it scratches your arm in a friendly way and takes a beautiful leap which drops it through the open hatchway and onto the stepladder, which then falls over, leaving you poised above a deep stairwell on a winter's afternoon while the rest of the family are out.

It's an interesting fact that fewer than 17% of Real cats end their lives with the same name they started with. Much family effort goes into selecting one at the start (“She looks like a Winifred to me”), and then as the years roll by it suddenly finds itself being called Meepo or Ratbag.

Which brings us to the most important consideration in the naming of cats: never give a cat a name you wouldn't mind shouting out in a strained, worried voice around midnight while banging a tin bowl with a spoon. Stick to something short.

That being said, most common names for Real Cats are quite long and on the lines of Yaargeroffoutofityarbarstard, Mumthere'ssomethingORRIBLEunderthebed, and Wellyoushouldn'tofbinstandingthere. Real Cats don't have names like Vincent Mountjoy Froufrou Poundstretcher IV, at least for long.

The chosen name should also be selected for maximum carrying power across a busy kitchen when, e.g. a bag full of prime steak starts moving stealthily towards the edge of the table. You need a word with a cutting edge. Zut! is pretty good. 

The Egyptians had a catheaded goddess called Bast. Now you know why."

Terry Pratchett, The Unadulterated Cat


----------



## Earion (Nov 8, 2017)

Επιστημονικό συνέδριο: *Animalia : ο άνθρωπος και τα άλλα ζώα* (9 και 10 Νοεμβρίου, Πάντειο Πανεπιστήμιο)

Πρόγραμμα : https://www.zoosos.gr/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/ProgrammaSynedrioPanteioAnimalia.pdf


----------



## nickel (Apr 26, 2018)

Δυστυχώς, έχουμε αφήσει πολλή επικαιρότητα να περάσει ανεκμετάλλευτη.

http://www.kathimerini.gr/960973/sketch/epikairothta/politikh/skitso-toy-dhmhtrh-xantzopoyloy-250418






Άλλες εκφράσεις προς αξιοποίηση:

σαν βρεγμένη φρεγάτα (πώς αλλιώς; )
ούτε φρεγάτα ούτε ζημιά (καλά θα ’ταν)
παίζω με κάποιον όπως η φρεγάτα με το Κον-τίκι

Εσείς, φρεγατάκια, έχετε καμιά ιδέα;


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Apr 30, 2018)

«Η περιέργεια βούλιαξε τη φρεγάτα»;


----------



## daeman (Oct 4, 2019)

πολυγατοικία = polycathouse


----------



## daeman (May 10, 2021)

1961. Cats and their bosses waiting in queue for auditioning “Tales of Terror”, a film adaptation of Edgar Allan Poe’s “The Black Cat”.





corrigendum: Cats and their servants


----------



## psifio (May 10, 2021)

"Cats and their servants" θέλει να πει, μάλλον!


----------



## Zbeebz (May 10, 2021)

Άλλη γοητεία έχουν οι μαυροβελούδινοι γατούμπαλοι... Ιδού ο δικός μου μαυροβελούδινος, ο Beeb, αλλέως πως Bibikman, αλλέως πως ΜΗΗΗΗΗΗ! και πάει λέγοντας!


----------



## cougr (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## cougr (Jun 18, 2021)

Hola, soy Milk!


----------



## daeman (Jul 31, 2021)

αρχηγού παρόντος, πάσα αρχή παυσάτω


----------



## daeman (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## daeman (Jan 23, 2022)

Le chat aux poissons rouges - Henri Matisse - 1914


----------



## daeman (Mar 3, 2022)

εγγατάσταση: η εγγενής κατάσταση γάτων και γατών


----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2022)

Sample size matters.


----------



## daeman (Oct 31, 2022)




----------

